# TEAM ALLSTARS CALLING OUT ANYBODY!



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

FOR THOSE WHO DONT KNOW NOW YOULL KNOW>>>BIG HAPPY, JESSE, MIKE D, JOEY, CHIPPING D AND ME.. BRAKING YOU OFF .........DREAM????WHOOO???? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 13 2007, 10:15 PM~8547824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see they still got the BIG M el camino :uh:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

BACK THEN DIDNT WANT IT NOW HOES ALL UP ON IT!!!!92" NOT STUCK :guns: :guns:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 13 2007, 10:15 PM~8547824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


still on 13s doing 92 inch now who whats some :yes: :yes: :0 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 13 2007, 10:23 PM~8547880
> *still on 13s doing 92 inch now  how whats some  :yes:  :yes:  :0  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


hey joe you mean'' now who wants some '' :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 13 2007, 09:15 PM~8547824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


big boy whats up another one for that fatt ass


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Aug 13 2007, 10:28 PM~8547921
> *hey joe you mean'' now who wants some ''  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> > i see they still got the BIG M el camino :uh:
> > BACK THEN DIDNT WANT IT NOW HOES ALL UP ON IT!!!!92" NOT STUCK :guns: :guns:
> 
> 
> that elco is still a BIG M car  even if BIG JOHN does not own it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 13 2007, 09:15 PM~8547824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REDS ELCO  WHATS UP :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Aug 13 2007, 09:31 PM~8547946
> *that elco is still a BIG M car    even if BIG JOHN does not own it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: BUT MORE " :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 13 2007, 10:34 PM~8547971
> *REDS ELCO   WHATS UP      :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 ITS ON NOW


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 13 2007, 10:36 PM~8547976
> *:yes:  :yes: BUT MORE " :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


here is the man that gave it birth


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

YEP THATS HOT SAUCE ON THE SWITCH


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 13 2007, 10:45 PM~8548048
> *
> YEP THATS HOT SAUCE ON THE SWITCH
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: looks like he just saved it lost the front bumper :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 13 2007, 10:45 PM~8548048
> *
> YEP THATS HOT SAUCE ON THE SWITCH
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 13 2007, 10:45 PM~8548048
> *
> YEP THATS HOT SAUCE ON THE SWITCH
> 
> ...


doing better then beach city when they had it :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Aug 13 2007, 10:55 PM~8548105
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: looks like he just saved it lost the front bumper  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FUCK THE BUMPER WHAT IT DO :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Aug 13 2007, 10:58 PM~8548127
> *doing better then beach city when they had it  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

HOP SHOP I SEE YOU


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 13 2007, 11:04 PM~8548166
> *HOP SHOP I SEE YOU
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

JOE DID YOU GET THE CAR 2 DO 88" YET :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 13 2007, 11:06 PM~8548178
> *JOE DID YOU GET THE CAR 2 DO 88" YET  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

IS QUIT IN THIS BITTCH!!! WHO WANTS SOME OF MY 74 INCHES!! ANYBODY!! :0 :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 13 2007, 11:13 PM~8548239
> *IS QUIT IN THIS BITTCH!!! WHO WANTS SOME OF MY 74 INCHES!! ANYBODY!! :0  :0
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 13 2007, 09:45 PM~8548048
> *
> YEP THATS HOT SAUCE ON THE SWITCH
> 
> ...


GET IT TO WORK WITH A DRIVE SHAFT DHJJM, BUT BY THE ANGEL OF THE PIC THIS CAR IS STUCK JUST MY OPINION, AND DON'T GET ALL LOUD D!!!! IT'S JUST A COMMENT NOW!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 13 2007, 11:32 PM~8548379
> *GET IT TO WORK WITH A DRIVE SHAFT DHJJM, BUT BY THE ANGEL OF THE PIC THIS CAR IS STUCK JUST MY OPINION, AND DON'T GET ALL LOUD D!!!! IT'S JUST A COMMENT NOW!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DONT TRIP THE BUMPER AND THE DRIVE SHAFT IS ALL BACK ON, IT DRIVES TOO!!! AND HOMIE THAT SHIT DONT STICK V8 383 YOU SHOULD KNOW THAT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 13 2007, 10:35 PM~8548398
> *DONT TRIP THE BUMPER AND THE DRIVE SHAFT IS ALL BACK ON,  IT DRIVES TOO!!! AND HOMIE THAT SHIT DONT STICK V8 383 YOU SHOULD KNOW THAT!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 13 2007, 11:37 PM~8548408
> *    :0  :0  :0
> *


  :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 13 2007, 09:12 PM~8547809
> *FOR THOSE WHO DONT KNOW NOW YOULL KNOW>>>BIG HAPPY,  JESSE,  MIKE D,  JOEY,  CHIPPING D AND ME..    BRAKING YOU OFF .........DREAM????WHOOO????    :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


MAN THIS IS ONE BIG COLLABORATION AND EGALITARIANISM!!!!( Collaboration is a process[1] defined by the recursive interaction of knowledge[2] and mutual learning between two or more people who are working together, in an intellectual endeavor, toward a common goal which is typically creative in nature.Collaboration does not necessarily require leadership and can even bring better results through decentralization and egalitarianism.( Egalitarianism )(derived from the French word égal, meaning equal or level) is a political doctrine that holds that all people should be treated as equals from birth. Generally it applies to being held equal under the law, the church, and society at large. THE DIFFINITIONS ARE JUST TO EXPLAIN THE 20 DOLLAR WORDS, LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS ARE TAKING OVER THIS YEAR AFTER ALL, BIG SHOES TO FILL!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 13 2007, 10:35 PM~8548398
> *MAJESTIC CAR!!!!!!!</span> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 13 2007, 11:46 PM~8548467
> *YEAH I DO IT WAS AFTER ALL A *



SO WHAT ILL BREAK A MAJESTIC OFF WITH THIS CAR TOO!!!!!!!! AND ALOT OF YOUR MEMBERS WHERE FROM DIFFERNT CLUBS TOO. ITS THE SAME SHIT</span> :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## jcutty (Aug 25, 2006)

sup angel i see ur doin it big homie :thumbsup:


----------



## jaemanadero (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 13 2007, 10:49 PM~8548496
> *SO WHAT ILL BREAK A MAJESTIC OFF WITH THIS CAR TOO!!!!!!!! AND ALOT OF YOUR MEMBERS WHERE FROM DIFFERNT CLUBS TOO. ITS THE SAME SHIT[/size][/color] :0
> *


* I can see this topic would be fun with out this hostility some of us do it for fun while other try to hard to make a name for them selfs, hey it's all good it is what it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! good luck with your endever!! peace out * :wave:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

CUMBIA ALLSTARS HUH NICE NAME LOL JUST KIDDING LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS GOT IT LOCKED DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jaemanadero_@Aug 13 2007, 11:56 PM~8548537
> * I can see this topic would be fun with out this hostility some of us do it for fun while other try to hard to make a name for them selfs, hey it's all good it is what it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! good luck with your endever!! peace out   :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I KNOW WHAT CAR IT IS AND I AINT TRIPPIN, ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## jcutty (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by jcutty_@Aug 13 2007, 11:54 PM~8548526
> *sup angel i see ur doin it big homie  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 13 2007, 10:45 PM~8548048
> *
> YEP THATS HOT SAUCE ON THE SWITCH
> *


 :biggrin: looking good


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

wus sup grandpa wutt it do!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Did those part work :0 , looks good Angel-boy....Going on tour soon :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 14 2007, 12:33 AM~8548717
> *Did those part work :0 , looks good Angel-boy....Going on tour soon :biggrin:
> *


YESS SIR BIG RON GOOD LOOKING OUT!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spanks (Nov 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

wut size ports r on that el camino?? (port size of the blocks)


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 13 2007, 10:28 PM~8547926
> *big boy whats up another one for that fatt ass
> *


HE STILL COMING OUT SOON :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

ITS ON AGAIN ALL THESE HATERS ARE GOING TO BE DOING HOMEWORK WHILE WE FUCKING AROUND CALLING OUT PEOPLE AND THEY HIDE AND DONT WANT NONE THATS WHAT THEY DID WHEN WE BUSTED OUT WITH THE CAPRICE AND BY THE WAY THANKS TO RON FOR LOOKING OUT FOR US IF PEOPLE DIDNT KNOW THE CAPRICE HAS BLACK MAGIC PUMPS NO PISTONS FUCK WHAT THE HATERS SAY


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

:0 WHAT CAN I SAY


:worship:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 07:09 AM~8549965
> *HE STILL COMING OUT SOON :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SOON AS HE IS DONE EATING :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 07:19 AM~8550027
> *ITS ON AGAIN ALL THESE HATERS ARE GOING TO BE DOING HOMEWORK WHILE WE FUCKING AROUND CALLING OUT PEOPLE AND THEY HIDE AND DONT WANT NONE THATS WHAT THEY DID WHEN WE BUSTED OUT WITH THE CAPRICE AND BY THE WAY THANKS TO RON FOR LOOKING OUT FOR US IF PEOPLE DIDNT KNOW THE CAPRICE HAS BLACK MAGIC PUMPS NO PISTONS FUCK WHAT THE HATERS SAY
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Aug 13 2007, 11:23 PM~8548681
> *:biggrin: looking good
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Aug 13 2007, 11:23 PM~8548681
> *:biggrin: looking good
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 13 2007, 10:13 PM~8548239
> *IS QUIT IN THIS BITTCH!!! WHO WANTS SOME OF MY 74 INCHES!! ANYBODY!! :0  :0
> *


AND YOU NO THIS MAN


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Aug 13 2007, 10:58 PM~8548127
> *doing better then beach city when they had it  :0  :thumbsup:
> *


 it also does have a drive shaft or a bumper :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 09:26 AM~8550966
> *it also does have a drive shaft or a bumper :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 10:26 AM~8550966
> *it also does have a drive shaft or a bumper :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND IT STILL DOES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 10:34 AM~8551043
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  AND IT STILL DOES!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 09:34 AM~8551043
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  AND IT STILL DOES!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 10:41 AM~8551090
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 09:45 AM~8551115
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 10:46 AM~8551121
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


coming to a hood near you 
















ooowwweee :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 09:25 AM~8550952
> *AND YOU NO THIS MAN
> *


 hno: hno: im coming soon too!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 10:59 AM~8551170
> *coming to a hood near you
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 14 2007, 11:31 AM~8551336
> *:0  :0
> hno:  hno: im coming soon too!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

its cool to let the kids play but soon your gonna get smacked in the head brought back to reality happy, joey, chippnD and your midget mascot jesse take your 15min of fame for after vegas you'll be the All- Retired team if you make it that far its kind of fun playing with you knowing at any time THE DREAM TEAM could just serve them asses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 14 2007, 12:43 PM~8551931
> *its cool to let the kids play but soon your gonna get smacked in the head brought back to reality happy, joey, chippnD and your midget mascot jesse take your 15min of fame for after vegas you'll be the All- Retired team if you make it that far its kind of fun playing with you knowing at any time THE DREAM TEAM  could just serve them asses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: WHATS THE DREAM TEAM :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: MORE LIKE THE SCEAM TEAM :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 14 2007, 01:43 PM~8551931
> *its cool to let the kids play but soon your gonna get smacked in the head brought back to reality happy, joey, chippnD and your midget mascot jesse take your 15min of fame for after vegas you'll be the All- Retired team if you make it that far its kind of fun playing with you knowing at any time THE DREAM TEAM  could just serve them asses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ANY SINGLES I CAN PLAY WITH?


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 14 2007, 11:43 AM~8551931
> *its cool to let the kids play but soon your gonna get smacked in the head brought back to reality happy, joey, chippnD and your midget mascot jesse take your 15min of fame for after vegas you'll be the All- Retired team if you make it that far its kind of fun playing with you knowing at any time THE DREAM TEAM  could just serve them asses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


when we go 2 vegas we going 2 show you something :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Aug 14 2007, 01:13 PM~8552122
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ANY SINGLES I CAN PLAY WITH?
> *


TRY MATCH.COM :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: JK


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Aug 14 2007, 12:13 PM~8552122
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ANY SINGLES I CAN PLAY WITH?
> *


YEA BIG ?YOU NO THE NAME AND HE IS FROM THE BIG M AND NOT YOUR BIG M :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 14 2007, 10:31 AM~8551336
> *:0  :0
> hno:  hno: im coming soon too!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 14 2007, 12:43 PM~8551931
> *its cool to let the kids play but soon your gonna get smacked in the head brought back to reality happy, joey, chippnD and your midget mascot jesse take your 15min of fame for after vegas you'll be the All- Retired team if you make it that far its kind of fun playing with you knowing at any time THE DREAM TEAM  could just serve them asses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 02:14 PM~8552133
> *TRY MATCH.COM :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  JK
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: TRIED IT J/K


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Aug 14 2007, 01:19 PM~8552176
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: TRIED IT J/K
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 01:16 PM~8552146
> *YEA BIG ?YOU NO THE NAME AND HE IS FROM THE BIG M AND NOT YOUR BIG M :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


so what would that be chippin D ???????


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Aug 14 2007, 12:19 PM~8552176
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: TRIED IT J/K
> *


WHATS UP PINKY :wave: :wave:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 01:20 PM~8552184
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


so i see you got your 63 to work.....since when does a 63 look like an elco :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

A DERROLL WHERES THAT BLUE REGAL AT???????


----------



## YOUNG TJ STYLISTIC (Jul 24, 2007)

wow


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Aug 14 2007, 02:22 PM~8552201
> *so i see you got your 63 to work.....since when does a 63 look like an elco :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG TJ STYLISTIC (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 01:22 PM~8552203
> *A DERROLL WHERES THAT BLUE REGAL AT???????
> *


you know wheres its at call yo cousin and ask him


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 12:22 PM~8552203



AT THE JUNCKLISTIC JUNCK YARD


----------



## YOUNG TJ STYLISTIC (Jul 24, 2007)

del toro when yo coming 2 la


----------



## YOUNG TJ STYLISTIC (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 01:24 PM~8552220
> *AT THE JUNCKLISTIC JUNCK YARD[/size][/color]
> *


PINKLIPS WHEN YOU BRINGING OUT ONE OF YOUR CARS???/?????


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG TJ STYLISTIC_@Aug 14 2007, 12:25 PM~8552231
> *del toro when yo coming 2 la
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG TJ STYLISTIC_@Aug 14 2007, 02:25 PM~8552231
> *del toro when yo coming 2 la
> *


X2


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> PINKLIPS WHEN YOU BRINGING OUT ONE OF YOUR CARS???/?????
> [/qI uote]
> DID YOU BUMP YOUR HEAD OR YOU MUST BE SMOKING ROCKS STILL AND I HAVE A 63 COMING OUT ASS HOLE


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> > PINKLIPS WHEN YOU BRINGING OUT ONE OF YOUR CARS???/?????
> > [/qI uote]
> > NOT YOURS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: TELL BIG MIKE TO CALL ME :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:0 :0


> > PINKLIPS WHEN YOU BRINGING OUT ONE OF YOUR CARS???/?????
> > [/qI uote]
> > DID YOU MUST BE SMOKING ROCKS STILL AND I HAVE A 63 COMING OUT ASS HOLE
> 
> ...


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Aug 14 2007, 01:22 PM~8552201
> *so i see you got your 63 to work.....since when does a 63 look like an elco :0
> *


 :biggrin: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG TJ STYLISTIC_@Aug 14 2007, 01:25 PM~8552231
> *del toro when yo coming 2 la
> *


WHO KNOWS


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 01:33 PM~8552288
> *:biggrin:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Aug 14 2007, 12:32 PM~8552283
> *CHEERLEADERS DONT LAST GO EAT ASS AND MIKES IS A RAG AND MY CAR IS A HARD TOP WHAT KIND OF HOPPER DO YOU HAVE ? OYEAH YOU DONT*


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 02:21 PM~8552198
> *WHATS UP PINKY  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP D? HOMEBOY WITH THE BLUE CADILLAC AT KOOLAIDS SAID WHATS CRACKING?HES GOT SOMETHING FOR THAT ASS!!! J/K :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Aug 14 2007, 12:43 PM~8551931
> *its cool to let the kids play but soon your gonna get smacked in the head brought back to reality happy, joey, chippnD and your midget mascot jesse take your 15min of fame for after vegas you'll be the All- Retired team if you make it that far its kind of fun playing with you knowing at any time THE DREAM TEAM  could just serve them asses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i will see you soon dont trip just me and you know one eles.....to wheels fall off


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 14 2007, 12:38 PM~8552347
> *i will see you soon dont trip just me and you know one eles.....to wheels fall off
> *


 :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 14 2007, 01:38 PM~8552347
> *i will see you soon dont trip just me and you know one eles.....to wheels fall off
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Aug 14 2007, 12:38 PM~8552346
> *WHAT UP D? HOMEBOY WITH THE BLUE CADILLAC AT KOOLAIDS SAID WHATS CRACKING?HES GOT SOMETHING FOR THAT ASS!!! J/K :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


MAN HE IS NOT DOING SHIT YOU NO WHAT HE DID 82" STUCK :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 01:41 PM~8552370
> *MAN HE IS NOT DOING SHIT  YOU NO WHAT HE DID 82" STUCK  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


big d were you be :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG TJ STYLISTIC_@Aug 14 2007, 01:24 PM~8552217
> *you know wheres its at call yo cousin and ask him
> *


YA ITS MISSING????????


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 14 2007, 12:42 PM~8552380
> *big d were you be :biggrin:
> *


AT THE HOUSE JUST FUCKING AROUND WHATS UP :dunno:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 14 2007, 02:38 PM~8552347
> *i will see you soon dont trip just me and you know one eles.....to wheels fall off
> *


THIS FOOL CALLING TODD OUT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 01:44 PM~8552400
> *THIS FOOL CALLING TODD  OUT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yessad: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 01:44 PM~8552400
> *THIS FOOL CALLING TODD  OUT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you guys will see


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 12:44 PM~8552400
> *THIS FOOL CALLING TODD  OUT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :yes: ME 2


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 02:46 PM~8552420
> *:yes:  :yes: ME 2
> *


YOU NEED A CAR FIRST :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG TJ STYLISTIC (Jul 24, 2007)

> > PINKLIPS WHEN YOU BRINGING OUT ONE OF YOUR CARS???/?????
> > [/qI uote]
> > DID YOU BUMP YOUR HEAD OR YOU MUST BE SMOKING ROCKS STILL AND I HAVE A 63 COMING OUT ASS HOLE
> 
> ...


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 01:47 PM~8552432
> *YOU NEED A CAR FIRST  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 12:44 PM~8552400
> *THIS FOOL CALLING TODD  OUT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SMILEY DO YOU WANT SOME OF JOE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 14 2007, 02:48 PM~8552437
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU TO FAT BOY THAT WAGON AINT GONNA CUT IT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 02:49 PM~8552456
> *SMILEY DO YOU WANT SOME OF JOE
> *


IM GONNA GET SUM OF YOU WHEN MY SHIT IS READY :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YOUNG TJ STYLISTIC_@Aug 14 2007, 12:47 PM~8552435
> *come see me when you ready wit yo car
> *


SUCK BALLS FUN BOY YOU JUST WANT 2 TALK 2 SOME 1 EAT ASS


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 01:36 PM~8552323
> *CHEERLEADERS DONT LAST GO EAT ASS AND MIKES IS A RAG AND MY CAR IS A HARD TOP WHAT KIND OF HOPPER DO YOU HAVE ? OYEAH YOU DONT
> *


ONLY IF YOU KNEW HOMEBOY  DON'T BE SUPRISED WHEN YOU GET A KNOCK ON THE DOOR.....SUPRISE YOU'LL PROBABLY BE IN YOUR G-STING WITH YOUR PIMP HAT ON :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 01:51 PM~8552479
> *IM GONNA GET SUM  OF  YOU WHEN  MY SHIT  IS READY  :0
> *


SMILEY YOUR JUST THE HEAD CHEARLEADER FOR THE SCREAMTEAM. YOULL END UP PREGNET BY ONE OF THE ALLSTAR PLAYERS YOU KEEP IT UP


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 12:51 PM~8552479
> *IM GONNA GET SUM  OF  YOU WHEN  MY SHIT  IS READY  :0
> *


YEA OK WHAT YEAR 200019 KISS MY ASS WEE MAN


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 01:50 PM~8552466
> *YOU TO  FAT BOY THAT WAGON AINT GONNA CUT  IT
> *


 I GOT MY 64 FOO DONT TRIP IT WAS GOING TO BE SHOW CAR BUT NOT NOW IT GOING DOWN IM GOING TO HOP IT NOW CLEAN AND CHROME OUT TO THE FULEST


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 12:53 PM~8552507
> *SMILEY YOUR JUST THE HEAD CHEARLEADER FOR THE SCREAMTEAM. YOULL END UP PREGNET BY ONE OF THE ALLSTAR PLAYERS YOU KEEP IT UP
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 14 2007, 12:54 PM~8552523
> *I GOT MY 64 FOO DONT TRIP IT WAS GOING TO BE SHOW CAR BUT NOT NOW IT GOING DOWN IM GOING TO HOP IT NOW CLEAN AND CHROME OUT TO THE FULEST
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 02:53 PM~8552514
> *YEA OK WHAT YEAR 200019 KISS MY ASS WEE MAN
> *


OK PINK LIPPS MAKE SURE WHEN YOU CUM SEE ME MAKE SURE UR LIPS DONT GRIND THE FLOOR


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 02:53 PM~8552507
> *SMILEY YOUR JUST THE HEAD CHEARLEADER FOR THE SCREAMTEAM. YOULL END UP PREGNET BY ONE OF THE ALLSTAR PLAYERS YOU KEEP IT UP
> *


STFU FOOL THINK U TRADED TEAMS CUZ YOU GOT SCARED OF JESSE SCARY ASS FOOL AND BUILT UR OWN CAR :0 AS A MATTER A FACT MAKE SURE IT AINT NO MAJESTICS CAR  YOU HOPPING


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 12:55 PM~8552535
> *OK PINK LIPPS MAKE  SURE  WHEN YOU CUM SEE  ME  MAKE  SURE  UR LIPS  DONT GRIND THE  FLOOR
> *


YOUR JUST A CHIPPER GO POST YOUR RIDE


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 01:57 PM~8552556
> *YOUR JUST A CHIPPER GO POST YOUR RIDE
> *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 12:56 PM~8552552
> *STFU  FOOL  THINK  U TRADED  TEAMS  CUZ  YOU GOT SCARED OF JESSE  SCARY ASS  FOOL AND  BUILT UR OWN  CAR  :0 AS A MATTER A FACT  MAKE IT AINT  NO MAJESTICS  CAR   YOU HOPPING
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 01:56 PM~8552552
> *STFU  FOOL  THINK  U TRADED  TEAMS  CUZ  YOU GOT SCARED OF JESSE  SCARY ASS  FOOL AND  BUILT UR OWN  CAR   :0
> *


BLAHBLAHBLAH HAHAHAHAHA LIL MIGET IMMA COME SERVE YOU FIRST!!!!AND IT NEVER DID THEM INCHES!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 02:57 PM~8552556
> *YOUR JUST A CHIPPER GO POST YOUR RIDE
> *


YA MAKE SURE WHEN YOU EVER EVER HAVE A CAR COME SEE ME


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 02:58 PM~8552569
> *BLAHBLAHBLAH HAHAHAHAHA LIL MIGET IMMA COME SERVE YOU FIRST!!!!
> *


COME ON MAKE SURE ITS BUILT BY YOU AND NOT A MAJESTIC :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 01:55 PM~8552535
> *OK PINK LIPPS MAKE  SURE  WHEN YOU CUM SEE  ME  MAKE  SURE  UR LIPS  DONT GRIND THE  FLOOR
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> BLAHBLAHBLAH HAHAHAHAHA IMMA COME GET SERVED BY YOU FIRST!!!!
> COME ON :uh:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 01:59 PM~8552582
> *COME  ON MAKE SURE  ITS  BUILT BY  YOU AND NOT A MAJESTIC :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 01:59 PM~8552582
> *COME  ON MAKE SURE  ITS  BUILT BY  YOU AND NOT A MAJESTIC :0
> *


SORRY FOR YOU, I REDID THE HYDROS AND THE LOCK UP MIGET ME AND NO MAJESTIC EVER HAD IT WORKING LIKE THAT ARE YOU MAD CUZZ IT LOOKS GOOD THAT HIGH!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 12:58 PM~8552570
> *YA MAKE SURE  WHEN YOU EVER EVER  HAVE A CAR  COME  SEE  ME
> *


THE UNDERFAKER IS NOT A HOPPER SO STOP TALKING HOPP TALK AND POST YOUR CAR UP YOU FUCKING MIGET


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 01:01 PM~8552601
> *SORRY FOR YOU, I REDID THE HYDROS AND THE LOCK UP MIGET ME AND NO MAJESTIC EVER HAD IT WORKING LIKE THAT ARE YOU MAD CUZZ IT LOOKS GOOD THAT HIGH!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 03:01 PM~8552601
> *SORRY FOR YOU, I REDID THE HYDROS AND THE LOCK UP MIGET ME AND NO MAJESTIC EVER HAD IT WORKING LIKE THAT ARE YOU MAD CUZZ IT LOOKS GOOD THAT HIGH!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


NO NOT AT ALL EVERYONE KNOWS THATS A MEJESTIC CAR SO THAT AINT UR CAR ITS MAJESTICS BUILT AND FUCKED UP BY JJADJ HYRDOS


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 02:01 PM~8552606
> *TTAKE</span>OVER :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 03:01 PM~8552606
> *THE UNDERFAKER IS NOT A HOPPER SO STOP TALKING HOPP TALK AND POST YOUR CAR UP YOU FUCKING MIGET
> *


UNDERTAKER COST MORE THEN UR HOUSE TRICK WHEN YOU GET SUMTHING THAT CLEAN CUM SEE ME AT THE SHOWS  :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 02:04 PM~8552629
> *THE TAKE</span>OVER :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:04 PM~8552628
> *NO  NOT AT  ALL  EVERYONE  KNOWS  THATS A MEJESTIC CAR SO  THAT AINT  UR  CAR  ITS  MAJESTICS  BUILT  AND  FUCKED  UP BY  JJADJ HYRDOS
> *


SO THEN YOUR CAR IS AN INDIVIDUALS CAR CUZZ IT WAS BUILT WHEN YOU WERENT A MAJESTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 03:04 PM~8552629
> *THE TAKE</span>OVER :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


ITS OK DOGG LET IT OUT THAT YOU GOTT PRESURED BY JJJDDGGD HYDROS :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:05 PM~8552638
> *UNDERTAKER  COST MORE  THEN  UR  HOUSE  TRICK WHEN  YOU GET SUMTHING THAT CLEAN CUM  SEE ME AT  THE SHOWS    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 03:05 PM~8552648
> *SO THEN YOUR CAR IS AN INDIVIDUALS CAR CUZZ IT WAS BUILT WHEN YOU WERENT A MAJESTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


GET THAT SHIT RIGHT BUILT BY THE SAME OWNER AND STILL OWNES IT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

DONT BUY ANOTHER CAR FROM ANOTHER CLUB AND THEN CLAIM IT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TEAM SUCKASSES :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 01:04 PM~8552628
> *NO  NOT AT  ALL  EVERYONE  KNOWS  THATS A MEJESTIC CAR SO  THAT AINT  UR  CAR  ITS  MAJESTICS  BUILT  AND  FUCKED  UP BY  JJADJ HYRDOS
> *


WHAT CLUB WAS THE FLEETWOOD FROM FIRST ? SO IS THIS A INDIVIDUALS CAR I NO THE BACK GROUND ON YOU WEE MAN


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

WHATS THE NAME OF THE HYRDO SHOP AGAIN TEAM JJDJHYNO


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:07 PM~8552676
> *DONT BUY ANOTHER  CAR FROM ANOTHER CLUB AND THEN CLAIM  IT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUCK THAT CAR ITS A HOPPER IM ONLY CLAIMING THEM INCHES LILONE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 03:09 PM~8552691
> *WHAT CLUB WAS THE FLEETWOOD FROM FIRST ? SO IS THIS A INDIVIDUALS CAR I NO THE BACK GROUND ON YOU WEE MAN
> *


SAME OWNER YOU ELEMENTRY DROM OUT


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

lets face it joey your a sell out club jumper, jesse'sa pissed off umpa lumpa midget!!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 01:07 PM~8552676
> *DONT BUY ANOTHER  CAR FROM ANOTHER CLUB AND THEN CLAIM  IT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DONT HOPP CLUBS TRY HOPPING CARS YOU WILL GET MORE RESPECT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 03:09 PM~8552703
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:    FUCK THAT CAR ITS A HOPPER IM ONLY CLAIMING THEM INCHES LILONE
> *


SURE YOU ARE  MAJESTICS CAR BUILT BY BIG JOHN :0 HERE IS ONE FOR YOU BUILD YOUR OWN DAM CARS YOU AND CHIPPEN D OH WAIT D AINT GOT NO CAR :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 14 2007, 02:10 PM~8552720
> *lets face it joey your a sell out club jumper, jesse'sa pissed off umpa lumpa midget!!!
> *


NOT REALLY


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 02:11 PM~8552727
> *HA HA HA SMILEY HE DOGG YOU HAHAHAHAH D HE DID TRY HOPPING CAR AND IT JUMP LIKE HIS HEIGHT SHORT AS FUCK!!!!!*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 03:11 PM~8552727
> *DONT HOPP CLUBS TRY HOPPING CARS YOU WILL GET MORE RESPECT
> *


BITCH YOU MOVED TO PALMDALE KNOW YOUR LIVING WITH THE WHITES IN A 1 BIG HOUSE AINT NO OTHER NIKKA INSIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 01:10 PM~8552711
> *SAME  OWNER  YOU ELEMENTRY DROM  OUT
> *


I FUCK UP YOU GOT ME THIS TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 03:11 PM~8552727
> *DONT HOPP CLUBS TRY HOPPING CARS YOU WILL GET MORE RESPECT
> *


NICCA DONT CLAIM DENA YOU FROM PALMDALE SUCKA


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ANGEL BOY PICK UP UR PANTIES AND STEP AWAY FROM CHIPPEN -D


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 01:12 PM~8552748
> *BITCH  YOU MOVED TO  PALMDALE  KNOW  YOUR LIVING WITH THE WHITES  IN A 1 BIG  HOUSE  AINT  NO OTHER  NIKKA INSIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


NO I BOUGHT A HOUSE I DONT LIVE WITH MY MOM AND DAD LIKE YOU


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 01:15 PM~8552771
> *ANGEL  BOY  PICK  UP UR PANTIES AND  STEP AWAY FROM CHIPPEN -D
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 03:15 PM~8552772
> *NO I BOUGHT A HOUSE I DONT LIVE WITH MY MOM AND DAD LIKE YOU
> *


CARD BOARD BOX DONT MEAN YOU BOUGHT A HOUSE NICCA


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:15 PM~8552771
> *ANGEL  BOY  PICK  UP UR PANTIES AND  STEP AWAY FROM CHIPPEN -D
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ILL CLOWN ALL YOU NICCAS BY MY MUTHAFUCKEN SELF COME ON TEAM SUCKASSES


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 14 2007, 01:10 PM~8552720
> *lets face it joey your a sell out club jumper, jesse'sa pissed off umpa lumpa midget!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:15 PM~8552771
> *ANGEL  BOY  PICK  UP UR PANTIES AND  STEP AWAY FROM CHIPPEN -D
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  SMILEY TAKE OFF THE PALM PALMS AND THE SKIRT YOUR NOT A CAR HOPPER ONLY CLUBS FOR YOU :0 :0 :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 14 2007, 03:16 PM~8552790
> *:biggrin:
> *


KICK ROCKS JOEY YOU AINT INVITED TO THIS PARTY YOU CANT HANG FAT BOY :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:17 PM~8552805
> *KICK ROCKS JOEY YOU AINT INVITED  TO THIS PARTY  YOU CANT HANG FAT  BOY  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 03:17 PM~8552800
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  SMILEY TAKE OFF THE PALM PALMS AND THE SKIRT YOUR NOT A CAR HOPPER ONLY CLUBS FOR YOU :0  :0  :0
> *


GET YOUR ASS BACK TO THE LIBRARY YOU NEED TO COME AT ME WITH SUMTHING I CAN CLOWN YOU ON THAT AINT 1 OF THEM SO GET TO LEARNING SUMTHING NEW


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 01:16 PM~8552783
> *CARD  BOARD  BOX  DONT MEAN  YOU BOUGHT A HOUSE  NICCA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ALL YOU TEAM SUCKASSES NEED TO GET BACK TO CLASS


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 01:17 PM~8552800
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  SMILEY TAKE OFF THE PALM PALMS AND THE SKIRT YOUR NOT A CAR HOPPER ONLY CLUBS FOR YOU :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

lets face it joey your a sell out club jumper, jesse'sa pissed off umpa lumpa midget!!! happy is sad cause his cars get stuck lower than his customers cars chippn D needs cheese to go with his wine mikeD should buy a junk yard for all his recycled junk cars allstar players no all played out yes!


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:19 PM~8552819
> *GET YOUR ASS  BACK TO  THE  LIBRARY YOU NEED TO COME  AT  ME  WITH  SUMTHING  I CAN CLOWN  YOU  ON THAT  AINT 1 OF THEM  SO GET TO LEARNING SUMTHING  NEW
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

CLASS IS IN SESSION


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 01:19 PM~8552829
> *ALL  YOU TEAM SUCKASSES  NEED TO GET BACK TO  CLASS
> *


SUCK BALLS WEE MAN GO POST YOU 72 FLEETWOOD UP


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 14 2007, 03:20 PM~8552834
> *lets face it joey your a sell out club jumper, jesse'sa pissed off umpa lumpa midget!!! happy is sad cause his cars get stuck lower than his customers cars chippn D needs cheese to go with his wine mikeD should buy a junk yard for all his recycled junk cars allstar players no all played out yes!
> *


I CAN VOUCH FOR THAT CUZ THEY BUY ALL THERE SHIT FROM ME :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:21 PM~8552850
> *I CAN  VOUCH  FOR  THAT CUZ  THEY BUY ALL  THERE SHIT FROM  ME    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 14 2007, 01:20 PM~8552834
> *lets face it joey your a sell out club jumper, jesse'sa pissed off umpa lumpa midget!!! happy is sad cause his cars get stuck lower than his customers cars chippn D needs cheese to go with his wine mikeD should buy a junk yard for all his recycled junk cars allstar players no all played out yes!
> *


NICE TRY CHEERLEADER GO FUCK YOUR SELF


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 03:21 PM~8552846
> *SUCK BALLS WEE MAN GO POST YOU 72 FLEETWOOD UP
> *


YOU REALLY ARE ELEMENTRY DROP OUT ARENT YOU


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

ATER WE GOT ALL THAT MONEY AND ALL THOSE RINGS AND ALL THOSE BIG ASS TROPHIES AT THE NATIONALS TWO WEEKS AGO WE, THE DREAM TEAM MADE A PROMISE TO LET ALL THE LITTLE PEOPLE HAVE THEIR TURN . WE WERE JUST TIRED OF WINNING AND DIDN'T HAVE NO MORE SPACE FOR THESE TROPHIES. BUT I GUESS WE CAN BREAK A PROMISE AND COME BACK JUST TO PLAY WITH THE LITTLE PEOPLE AGAIN.


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 14 2007, 02:20 PM~8552834
> *lets face it joey your a sell out club jumper, jesse'sa pissed off umpa lumpa midget!!! happy is sad cause his cars get stuck lower than his customers cars chippn D needs cheese to go with his wine mikeD should buy a junk yard for all his recycled junk cars allstar players no all played out yes!
> *


DONT GET MAD HOMIE JUST FOR FUN :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 01:21 PM~8552850
> *I CAN  VOUCH  FOR  THAT CUZ  THEY BUY ALL  THERE SHIT FROM  ME    :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: WHAT YOU GOT 4 ME :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 14 2007, 02:23 PM~8552872
> *ATER WE GOT ALL THAT MONEY AND ALL THOSE RINGS AND ALL THOSE BIG ASS TROPHIES AT THE NATIONALS TWO WEEKS AGO WE, THE DREAM TEAM MADE A PROMISE TO LET ALL THE LITTLE PEOPLE  HAVE THEIR TURN . WE WERE JUST TIRED OF WINNING AND DIDN'T HAVE NO MORE SPACE FOR THESE TROPHIES. BUT I GUESS WE CAN BREAK A PROMISE AND COME BACK JUST TO PLAY WITH THE LITTLE PEOPLE AGAIN.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 14 2007, 03:23 PM~8552872
> *ATER WE GOT ALL THAT MONEY AND ALL THOSE RINGS AND ALL THOSE BIG ASS TROPHIES AT THE NATIONALS TWO WEEKS AGO WE, THE DREAM TEAM MADE A PROMISE TO LET ALL THE LITTLE PEOPLE  HAVE THEIR TURN . WE WERE JUST TIRED OF WINNING AND DIDN'T HAVE NO MORE SPACE FOR THESE TROPHIES. BUT I GUESS WE CAN BREAK A PROMISE AND COME BACK JUST TO PLAY WITH THE LITTLE PEOPLE AGAIN.
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 03:25 PM~8552888
> *:yes:  :yes: WHAT YOU GOT 4 ME  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


EVERYTHING ON UR CAR IS FROM MY YARD FUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:25 PM~8552894
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 14 2007, 01:23 PM~8552872
> *ATER WE GOT ALL THAT MONEY AND ALL THOSE RINGS AND ALL THOSE BIG ASS TROPHIES AT THE NATIONALS TWO WEEKS AGO WE, THE DREAM TEAM MADE A PROMISE TO LET ALL THE LITTLE PEOPLE  HAVE THEIR TURN . WE WERE JUST TIRED OF WINNING AND DIDN'T HAVE NO MORE SPACE FOR THESE TROPHIES. BUT I GUESS WE CAN BREAK A PROMISE AND COME BACK JUST TO PLAY WITH THE LITTLE PEOPLE AGAIN.
> *


NENE YOU A ASS HOLE KEEP THE MONEY AND GIVE YOUR SUN THE RING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 03:26 PM~8552910
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :uh: WHY YOU GET UR PANTIES IN A BUNCH :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 01:26 PM~8552908
> *EVERYTHING  ON  UR  CAR  IS  FROM  MY YARD  FUCKER  :biggrin:
> *


SO WHAT KISS MY ASS


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:27 PM~8552923
> *:uh: WHY  YOU GET  UR PANTIES  IN A BUNCH   :biggrin:
> *


:0 ARE YOUR PALM PALMS TANGLED :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

imagine their window stickers its gonna look like a scrabble game jjjdhjriuiujhdjki3ejdwue3uw32qwhdhsq


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 03:28 PM~8552928
> *SO WHAT KISS MY ASS
> *


DID I HIT A NERVE :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 14 2007, 02:28 PM~8552934
> *imagine their window stickers its gonna look like a scrabble game jjjdhjriuiujhdjki3ejdwue3uw32qwhdhsq
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 14 2007, 02:28 PM~8552934
> *imagine their window stickers its gonna look like a scrabble game jjjdhjriuiujhdjki3ejdwue3uw32qwhdhsq
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 03:28 PM~8552933
> *:0  ARE YOUR PALM PALMS TANGLED :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


HAVE YOU BUILT ANY CARS LATELY OR HAVE YOU BOUGHT SUMONE ELSES :biggrin: :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 14 2007, 01:28 PM~8552934
> *imagine their window stickers its gonna look like a scrabble game jjjdhjriuiujhdjki3ejdwue3uw32qwhdhsq
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 14 2007, 03:28 PM~8552934
> *imagine their window stickers its gonna look like a scrabble game jjjdhjriuiujhdjki3ejdwue3uw32qwhdhsq
> *


HEY THAT SOUNDS LIKE AN ARMENIAN NAME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:31 PM~8552963
> *HEY THAT SOUNDS  LIKE  AN  ARMENIAN  NAME :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 01:29 PM~8552940
> *DID  I HIT  A NERVE :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 03:31 PM~8552966
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


YA YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT NICCA


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:30 PM~8552955
> *HAVE  YOU BUILT ANY CARS  LATELY  OR HAVE  YOU BOUGHT SUMONE ELSES  :biggrin:  :0
> *


BOTH :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ALL YOU TEAM SUCHASSES WENT TO THE SAME SCHOOL AS JOEY YOU WERE ALL IN THE SAME YELLOW BUSS JUST ROLLIN


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:33 PM~8552981
> *ALL  YOU TEAM SUCHASSES  WENT TO THE SAME SCHOOL AS  JOEY  YOU WERE  ALL  IN THE SAME  YELLOW BUSS  JUST ROLLIN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 03:33 PM~8552980
> *BOTH :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAVENT SEEN IT YET :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 01:32 PM~8552971
> *YA  YOU  KNOW  WHAT IM  TALKIN  BOUT  NICCA
> *


SMILE GO FUCK YOUR CAT AT THE SHOP AND GET LOST FUCK BOY :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ALL YOU TEAM SUCKASSES LOOK LIKE CRASH DUMMYS


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 03:34 PM~8552992
> *SMILE GO FUCK YOUR CAT AT THE SHOP AND GET LOST FUCK BOY  :0
> *


OK PINK LIPS BUT I WANTED TO TELL I CAN SEE YOU IN A PINK TIGHT BIKER SHORTS WITH SUM STATE BOOTS ON :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:SO WHAT YOU STILL SIT IN A SEAT BOOSTER!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 03:35 PM~8553011
> *:SO WHAT YOU STILL SIT IN A SEAT BOOSTER!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YA BUT I STILL HAVE MY CAR BUILT BY ME :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 01:34 PM~8552998
> *ALL YOU TEAM SUCKASSES  LOOK  LIKE CRASH DUMMYS
> *


ONLY DUMMY IS YOU GOING 2 8 CLUBS IN A YEAR :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 01:35 PM~8553008
> *OK PINK  LIPS  BUT  I WANTED TO TELL  I CAN SEE  YOU IN A PINK TIGHT BIKER SHORTS  WITH SUM  STATE  BOOTS  ON  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT A *** ASS


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

dam thats cool all these fools team up to try to fuck with the big M just cause ther training wheels broke off not taking off broke off from soild bar crawl before you walk pansies


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 03:38 PM~8553031
> *ONLY DUMMY IS YOU GOING 2 8 CLUBS IN A YEAR        :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


DUMB ASS NICCA STOP CALLING FOR ME TO STOP CLOWNING


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 14 2007, 02:41 PM~8553042
> *dam thats cool all these fools team up to try to fuck with the big M just cause ther training wheels broke off  not taking off broke off from soild bar crawl before you walk pansies
> *


THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH BIG M :nono: :nono:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 14 2007, 03:41 PM~8553042
> *dam thats cool all these fools team up to try to fuck with the big M just cause ther training wheels broke off  not taking off broke off from soild bar crawl before you walk pansies
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: ALL YOU NICCAS READ WHAT THIS SAYS


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 14 2007, 01:41 PM~8553042
> *dam thats cool all these fools team up to try to fuck with the big M just cause ther training wheels broke off  not taking off broke off from soild bar crawl before you walk pansies
> *


NO CAR BIG RAY WHATS UP WITH ALL THIS CHEERLEADING ? YOU DONT HAVE A CAR BUT YOU TALK SHIT GOOD


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 14 2007, 03:44 PM~8553051
> *THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH BIG M  :nono:  :nono:
> *


FAT FUCK YOU WERE CALLING OUT NAMES OFFCOURSE IT HAS TO DO WITH THE M


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 02:44 PM~8553056
> *NO CAR BIG RAY WHATS UP WITH ALL THIS CHEERLEADING ? YOU DONT HAVE A CAR BUT YOU TALK SHIT GOOD
> *


oh shit well we got something in common then...we both dont have cars but we talk good shit!!!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 01:43 PM~8553050
> *DUMB ASS  NICCA  STOP CALLING  FOR  ME  TO  STOP CLOWNING
> *


WHATS YOUR # ASS HOLE I DID NOT NO YOU HAD A PHONE IN YOUR JUNCK YARD :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ALL YOU FUCKERS LOOK LIKE U DONT HAVE JOBS


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 14 2007, 01:46 PM~8553074
> *oh shit well we got something in common then...we both dont have cars but we talk good shit!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 14 2007, 03:46 PM~8553074
> *oh shit well we got something in common then...we both dont have cars but we talk good shit!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GOT YOU THERE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 03:47 PM~8553075
> *WHATS YOUR # ASS HOLE I DID NOT NO YOU HAD A PHONE IN YOUR JUNCK YARD    :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


WTF FOOL YOU GOT ME ON SPEED DIAL :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:46 PM~8553069
> *FAT FUCK  YOU WERE  CALLING  OUT NAMES  OFFCOURSE  IT HAS TO DO  WITH THE  M
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 01:47 PM~8553079
> *ALL  YOU FUCKERS  LOOK  LIKE  U DONT HAVE JOBS
> *


YOU LIVE AT YOUR JOB THE JUNCK YARD


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:47 PM~8553079
> *ALL  YOU FUCKERS  LOOK  LIKE  U DONT HAVE JOBS
> *


DONT NEED ONE


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 01:48 PM~8553085
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: GOT  YOU THERE
> *


HE DID NOT YOU :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 14 2007, 03:49 PM~8553092
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


WHAT YOU MEAN :nono: :nono: GO BACK A FEW PAGES WTF YOU GOTTA A LOSS OF MEMORY KNOW


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

:nicoderm: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 03:50 PM~8553106
> *HE DID NOT YOU  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MAN YOU AND JOEY ARE IN THE SAME CLASS


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 03:33 PM~8552981
> *ALL  YOU TEAM SUCHASSES  WENT TO THE SAME SCHOOL AS  JOEY  YOU WERE  ALL  IN THE SAME  YELLOW BUSS  JUST ROLLIN
> *


DO YOU MEAN THE (THE TONTO BUS)that's what they call it around here.lol


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 14 2007, 03:51 PM~8553124
> *DO YOU MEAN THE (THE TONTO BUS)that's what they call it around here.lol
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 01:51 PM~8553118
> *MAN  YOU AND  JOEY ARE  IN THE SAME  CLASS
> *


FUCK YOU I FUCK UP :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:52 PM~8553130
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ALL YOU TEAM SUCKASSES I SEE YOU ROLLIN


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 01:55 PM~8553158
> *ALL YOU TEAM SUCKASSES  I SEE  YOU ROLLIN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:04 PM~8552628
> *NO  NOT AT  ALL  EVERYONE  KNOWS  THATS A MEJESTIC CAR SO  THAT AINT  UR  CAR  ITS  MAJESTICS  BUILT  AND  FUCKED  UP BY  JJADJ HYRDOS
> *


ITS A MAJESTIC AND INDIVIUAL CAR


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 01:57 PM~8553171
> *ITS A MAJESTIC AND INDIVIUAL CAR
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 03:57 PM~8553171
> *ITS A MAJESTIC AND INDIVIUAL CAR
> *


OK UMPA LUMPA IF YOU SAY SO I THINK YOU STILL BUTT HURT FROM THAT DAY I SERVED YOUR ASS


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

BUGS BUNNY WHEN YOU GONNA HAVE A CAR STOP CLAIMING OTHER PEOPLS CARS YOU FAT ASS


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 01:58 PM~8553181
> *OK UMPA LUMPA  IF  YOU SAY SO  I THINK YOU STILL BUTT HURT FROM  THAT DAY  I SERVED  YOUR  ASS
> *


 :nono: :nono: YOU GOT SERVED :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

LET ME START ON UR BUGS BUNNY ASS AND YOU BETTER NOT CRY


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

LET ME START ON UR BUGS BUNNY ASS AND YOU BETTER NOT CRY AS A MATTER A FACT GET UR ASS IN THE CORNER TILL IM READY TO CLOWN UR ASS


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 01:59 PM~8553188
> *BUGS BUNNY  WHEN  YOU GONNA HAVE A CAR  STOP  CLAIMING OTHER  PEOPLS  CARS  YOU FAT ASS
> *


THAT IS HIS CAR


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 04:00 PM~8553205
> *THAT IS HIS CAR
> *


NO THATS NOT THATS THE HOMEBOY FROM SANATANA


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

OK FAT BOY IM READY FOR YOU UMPA LUMPA COME ON


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:21 PM~8552850
> *I CAN  VOUCH  FOR  THAT CUZ  THEY BUY ALL  THERE SHIT FROM  ME    :biggrin:
> *


WE BUILDING G BODIES NOT MITSUBISHIS STUPID MIDGET


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

BACK THEN DIDNT WANT IT, NOW ALL THE HOES UP ON IT!1 :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

WAIT A MIN WAS I THE ONE THAT SERVED YOU OH YES I WAS AND YOU HAD NO FRONT END NO DRIVE SHAFT CHAINS IN THE BACK HIGHER LOCK UP AND I STILL SERVED UR ASS AND GUESS WHAT YOU CALLED ME OUT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

I thought his teeth were like that to open bottles why else would they keep a midget around


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 04:03 PM~8553225
> *WE BUILDING G BODIES NOT MITSUBISHIS STUPID MIDGET
> *


HAHAH YOU OVER SIZED BUGGS BUNNY ASK UR MASTER WHERE HE GETS HIS PARTS FROM CHUMP :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 02:03 PM~8553225
> *WE BUILDING G BODIES NOT MITSUBISHIS STUPID MIDGET
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:35 PM~8553008
> *OK PINK  LIPS  BUT  I WANTED TO TELL  I CAN SEE  YOU IN A PINK TIGHT BIKER SHORTS  WITH SUM  STATE  BOOTS  ON  :biggrin:
> *


AND YOU GET HARD ONS OVER THAT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 04:03 PM~8553225
> *WE BUILDING G BODIES NOT MITSUBISHIS STUPID MIDGET
> *


I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT YOU BUILD BUILD SUMTHING THATS YOURS CHUMP


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 14 2007, 02:05 PM~8553250
> *I thought his teeth were like that to open bottles why else would they keep a midget around
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: SMILE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 14 2007, 04:05 PM~8553250
> *I thought his teeth were like that to open bottles why else would they keep a midget around
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 02:06 PM~8553262
> *AND YOU GET HARD ONS OVER THAT
> FUCK YOU DONT SAY THAT SHIT SMILE IS A ****


A


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 04:06 PM~8553262
> *AND YOU GET HARD ONS OVER THAT
> *


YES I DO WHEN I SEE YOU THATS WHAT HAPPENS SEE WHEN YOU HAVE TEETH  LIKE YOUR YOU CAN JUST SLIP AND SLIDE :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:58 PM~8553181
> *OK UMPA LUMPA  IF  YOU SAY SO  I THINK YOU STILL BUTT HURT FROM  THAT DAY  I SERVED  YOUR  ASS
> *


SAME STORY MR TEDDY RUSBIN


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

CHIPPEN D WHAT HAPPEN TO YOUR GINNY PIG HE IS MIGHTY QUITE


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 03:09 PM~8553301
> *SAME STORY MR TEDDY RUSBIN
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 04:09 PM~8553301
> *SAME STORY MR TEDDY RUSBIN
> *


SEE WHAT I SAY ALL YOU DUMB ASSES FROM HHFGHFJJKKHJHDJJFJDFHJDF ROAD THE SAME YELLOW BUSS


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:08 PM~8553284
> *YES  I DO WHEN  I SEE YOU  THATS WHAT  HAPPENS  SEE  WHEN  YOU  HAVE TEETH  LIKE  YOUR  YOU CAN JUST SLIP AND  SLIDE  :biggrin:
> *


THIS FUCK IS A *** LEAVE HIM ALONE HE JUST SAID HE GIVES HEAD AND ASS :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZ COME ON FOOL ARE YOU GUYS CALLING EACHOTHER TO PUT LETTERS TOGETHER


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 03:11 PM~8553311
> *SEE  WHAT  I SAY  ALL  YOU DUMB ASSES  FROM  HHFGHFJJKKHJHDJJFJDFHJDF  ROAD  THE SAME YELLOW  BUSS
> *


WELL IF YOU CANT BEAT THEM JOIN THEM JUMP IN I MEAN LET ME LET THE RAMP OUT SO YOU CAN GET IN


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:10 PM~8553305
> *CHIPPEN  D  WHAT HAPPEN  TO  YOUR  GINNY PIG  HE  IS  MIGHTY  QUITE
> *


WHAT PIG :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 04:11 PM~8553319
> *THIS FUCK IS A *** LEAVE HIM ALONE HE JUST SAID HE GIVES HEAD AND ASS    :0
> *


DONT GET MAD CUZ I CLOWNED ON UR GIRL :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 02:12 PM~8553328
> *WELL IF YOU CANT BEAT THEM JOIN THEM JUMP IN I MEAN LET ME LET THE RAMP OUT SO YOU CAN GET IN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 04:12 PM~8553328
> *WELL IF YOU CANT BEAT THEM JOIN THEM JUMP IN I MEAN LET ME LET THE RAMP OUT SO YOU CAN GET IN
> *


THEN YOU HAVEE TO NAME THE HYDRO SHOP TO JDHFJKDSFKSDFKGSDBVSDBVHGSDFBVNSDFVHJSDFBVDFBVKSDFK  :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 03:13 PM~8553338
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

ALL THESE HATERS ARE REPLYING QUICK THEYVE GOT BUT HURT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ALL YOU FUCKER HURRR UP NICCAS UR YELLOW BUSS IS ON A ROLL


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:13 PM~8553335
> *DONT GET MAD  CUZ  I CLOWNED  OR  UR  GIRL  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT THE FUCK NOW YOU CALL MEN GIRLS WHATS NEXT ?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 04:16 PM~8553360
> *ALL THESE HATERS ARE REPLYING QUICK THEYVE GOT BUT HURT
> *


ONLY HATER I SEE IS YOU CHUMP UR ALL BUTT HURT


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 02:16 PM~8553360
> *ALL THESE HATERS ARE REPLYING QUICK THEYVE GOT BUT HURT
> *


THATS BECAUSETHEY CANT FUCK WITH US :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 04:16 PM~8553365
> *WHAT THE FUCK NOW YOU CALL MEN GIRLS WHATS NEXT ?
> *


NEXT WILL BE ILL MAKE YOU MY BIAAAATTTTTCCCCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHH  :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 03:16 PM~8553364
> *ALL  YOU FUCKER  HURRR UP NICCAS  UR  YELLOW  BUSS  IS ON A ROLL
> *


ITS COMING TO SAN FERNANDO RD AND BRANFORD GET IN SMILEY LETS GO TO YOUR SPECIAL ED CLASSSS


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:17 PM~8553370
> *ONLY  HATER  I SEE  IS  YOU CHUMP  UR ALL BUTT HURT
> *


 :werd:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

well ten minutes went by that means they added 16 more letters to shop name


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

WHAT HAPPEN TO FAT BOY JENNY CRAIG DROP OUT HE CALLED OUT NAMES THEN HE TOOK OFF WTF KINDA HYDRO SHOP IS THIS DAM IT :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 02:18 PM~8553384
> *ITS COMING TO SAN FERNANDO RD AND BRANFORD GET IN SMILEY LETS GO TO YOUR SPECIAL ED CLASSSS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 04:18 PM~8553384
> *ITS COMING TO SAN FERNANDO RD AND BRANFORD GET IN SMILEY LETS GO TO YOUR SPECIAL ED CLASSSS
> *


SEE HOW FOOLS KNOW WHERE IM AT OH I KNOW HOW YOU KNOW THAT STREET THATS THE STREET I SERVED YOU ON :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 03:19 PM~8553392
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LUNCH TIME ILL BE BACK IN 30 MINUTES


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 14 2007, 02:18 PM~8553388
> *well ten minutes went by that means they added 16 more letters to shop name
> *


 :yes: :yes: BIG RAY


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 14 2007, 04:18 PM~8553388
> *well ten minutes went by that means they added 16 more letters to shop name
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ITS GONNA BE THE WHOLE ALPHABET SOON :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:20 PM~8553393
> *SEE  HOW  FOOLS  KNOW  WHERE  IM  AT  OH  I KNOW  HOW  YOU KNOW  THAT STREET  THATS THE  STREET I SERVED  YOU  ON  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 04:21 PM~8553407
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:
> *


OH YOU WAS ON THE SWITCH HOW CAN I FORGET THAT


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:20 PM~8553401
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ITS  GONNA BE  THE  WHOLE  ALPHABET SOON  :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 03:20 PM~8553401
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ITS  GONNA BE  THE  WHOLE  ALPHABET SOON  :biggrin:
> *


I GOTS TO EAT MY ALPHABET SOUP SORRY SMILEY YOU GOT PUNKED FOR YOUR LUCH MIDGET


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 04:23 PM~8553430
> *I GOTS TO EAT MY ALPHABET SOUP SORRY SMILEY YOU GOT PUNKED FOR YOUR LUCH MIDGET
> *


OK UMPA LUMPA ARE YOU AT THE MISSION AGAIN :biggrin:WAIT I GOT TO LAUGH AT THAT ALSO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:22 PM~8553419
> *OH  YOU WAS  ON THE SWITCH  HOW  CAN  I FORGET  THAT
> *


YOU CANT FORGET THAT YOUR CAR 56" THE OTHER 1 75" SINGLE :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Aug 14 2007, 01:20 PM~8552834
> *lets face it joey your a sell out club jumper, jesse'sa pissed off umpa lumpa midget!!! happy is sad cause his cars get stuck lower than his customers cars chippn D needs cheese to go with his wine mikeD should buy a junk yard for all his recycled junk cars allstar players no all played out yes!
> *


THAT CAR WILL BREAK U OFF!!! U GUYS DONT SAY SHIT WHEN IM OUT THERE U GUYS QUIT LIKE CHURH MOUSES!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 03:24 PM~8553432
> *OK UMPA LUMPA  ARE  YOU  AT THE  MISSION AGAIN  :biggrin:WAIT  I GOT  TO LAUGH AT  THAT ALSO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IM I KNOCKING ON YOUR DOOR WORLD VISION SHUT UP MACHETE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 04:25 PM~8553438
> *YOU CANT FORGET THAT YOUR CAR 56" THE OTHER 1 75" SINGLE  :0
> *


YA OK WAKE UP SUCKA YOU GOTT SERVED 68 AND YOU WAS AT 42 :biggrin: 
IF YOU DIDNT KNOW NOW YOU KNOW GET UR TRUUCHA VIDEOS OR BETTER YET BUY THE LOWRIDER MAG :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 04:25 PM~8553443
> *IM I KNOCKING ON YOUR DOOR WORLD VISION SHUT UP MACHETE
> *


AND THERE GOES THE BUSS I SEE YOU ROLLIN :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 02:23 PM~8553430
> *I GOTS TO EAT MY ALPHABET SOUP SORRY SMILEY YOU GOT PUNKED FOR YOUR LUCH MIDGET
> *


WHAT WAS HIS LUNCH BREAD AND FISH


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 03:27 PM~8553453
> *WHAT WAS HIS LUNCH BREAD AND FISH
> *


I DONT THINK HE COULD EAT FISH HE WILL GET A RASH


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> NEXT WILL BE ILL MAKE YOU MY BIAAAATTTTTCCCCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHH  :biggrin:
> [/quote]
> *** SHIT JUST TAKE A LOOK :nono: :nono:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 04:27 PM~8553453
> *WHAT WAS HIS LUNCH BREAD AND FISH
> *


FOOL THATS UR GIRL YOU DIDNT EVEN TAKE HER LUNCH WTF


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 02:28 PM~8553463
> *I DONT THINK HE COULD EAT FISH HE WILL GET A RASH
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 04:28 PM~8553463
> *I DONT THINK HE COULD EAT FISH HE WILL GET A RASH
> *


YOU AND DERROL NEED TO STOP THAT FREAKY SHIT YOU PULL AT UR 10X20 SHOP YOU HAVE


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:28 PM~8553467
> *FOOL  THATS  UR  GIRL YOU DIDNT EVEN TAKE  HER  LUNCH  WTF
> *


STILL CALLING MEN GIRLS WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:29 PM~8553475
> *YOU  AND  DERROL  NEED  TO STOP  THAT FREAKY SHIT  YOU  PULL  AT  UR  10X20 SHOP  YOU HAVE
> *


 :werd:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 03:28 PM~8553467
> *FOOL  THATS  UR  GIRL YOU DIDNT EVEN TAKE  HER  LUNCH  WTF
> *


THIS FOOL IS LOGED IN INVISIBLE OH NO HE SO SHORT WE CANT SEE HIM HIS HEAD DONT EVEN REACH IN THE SCREEN


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 04:30 PM~8553481
> *STILL CALLING MEN GIRLS WHAT THE FUCK
> *


YOU SHOULD KNOW THAT YOU LIVE IN PALMDALE


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 03:29 PM~8553475
> *YOU  AND  DERROL  NEED  TO STOP  THAT FREAKY SHIT  YOU  PULL  AT  UR  10X20 SHOP  YOU HAVE
> *


SHIT OUR YARDS ARE BIGGER THAN YOUR JUNK YARD AND HOUSE PUT TOGETHER


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 04:31 PM~8553494
> *THIS FOOL IS LOGED IN INVISIBLE OH NO HE SO SHORT WE CANT SEE HIM HIS HEAD DONT EVEN REACH IN THE SCREEN
> *


LAME . STUPID FUCK IM TALLER THEN YOU U DUMB ASS


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:32 PM~8553497
> *YOU SHOULD  KNOW  THAT YOU  LIVE  IN PALMDALE
> *


YOU HAVE 2 STOP TRYING 2 SUCK MY DICK . THIS DICK IS NOT 4 YOU


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 04:33 PM~8553507
> *SHIT OUR YARDS ARE BIGGER THAN YOUR JUNK YARD AND HOUSE PUT TOGETHER
> *


YES UR (YARDS ) JOEY ) IS BIGGER THEN MY 3ACRE YARD


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 03:33 PM~8553512
> *LAME . STUPID  FUCK  IM TALLER  THEN  YOU  U DUMB ASS
> *


FOOL THATS WHY YOU WERE LEFT BEHIND AT THE MARY GO ROUND THE DAY OF YOUR PICNIC


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 02:33 PM~8553507
> *SHIT OUR YARDS ARE BIGGER THAN YOUR JUNK YARD AND HOUSE PUT TOGETHER
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 02:16 PM~8553360
> *ALL THESE HATERS ARE REPLYING QUICK THEYVE GOT BUT HURT
> *


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

SMILEY YOU ARENT A HOPPER GO TO POST YOUR RIDE AND POST IT. YOUR JUST THE HEAD CHEERLEADER FOR THE DREAM TEAM THAT MAKE YOU A CHIPPER SO CHIP OUT WITH THEM WELDED ASS DOORS


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 04:34 PM~8553522
> *FOOL THATS WHY YOU WERE LEFT BEHIND AT THE MARY GO ROUND THE DAY OF YOUR PICNIC
> *


ARE YOU WATCHING ME YOU *** I WAS THERE WITH UR SISTER


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:34 PM~8553521
> *YES  UR  (YARDS ) JOEY )  IS  BIGGER  THEN  MY 3ACRE  YARD
> *


YOU ALL WAYS TALK ABOUT JOE GET OF HIS DICK 2


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 03:36 PM~8553540
> *YOU ALL WAYS TALK ABOUT JOE GET OF HIS DICK 2
> *


SMILEY IN LOVE WITH A GANSTER!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 03:36 PM~8553538
> *ARE YOU WATCHING  ME  YOU ***  I WAS THERE  WITH  UR  SISTER
> *


SORRY *** I GOT THREE BROTHERS I HOPE THEY WERENT THERE WITH YOU IM SURE THEY ARE STRAIGHT


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:36 PM~8553538
> *ARE YOU WATCHING  ME  YOU ***  I WAS THERE  WITH  UR  SISTER
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 04:36 PM~8553532
> *SMILEY YOU ARENT A HOPPER GO TO POST YOUR RIDE AND POST IT. YOUR JUST THE HEAD CHEERLEADER FOR THE DREAM TEAM THAT MAKE YOU A CHIPPER SO CHIP OUT WITH THEM WELDED ASS DOORS
> *


OK WHEN YOU BUILD UR OWN CAR I WILL OH AND LET ME KNOW IF JESSE THE OVER GROWN BUGGS BUNNY REALLY PRESSURED YOU THAT BAD THAT YOU HAD TO HANG ON TO HIS NUTTS :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 04:37 PM~8553552
> *SMILEY IN LOVE WITH A GANSTER!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I GOT MORE HOES THE N YOU WILLSEE YOUR WHOLE LIFE CHUMP


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

:0 :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 04:36 PM~8553538
> *ARE YOU WATCHING  ME  YOU ***  I WAS THERE  WITH  UR  SISTER
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 04:37 PM~8553554
> *SORRY *** I GOT THREE BROTHERS I HOPE THEY WERENT THERE WITH YOU IM SURE THEY ARE STRAIGHT
> *


OK THEN UR BROTHERS DRESS IN DRAG LIKE YOU DO ON SAT NITES FOR DARROL :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 03:39 PM~8553567
> *I  GOT  MORE  HOES  THE N  YOU WILLSEE  YOUR  WHOLE  LIFE  CHUMP
> *


ASK ANY OF HIS CLUB MEMBERS THEYLL TELL YOU LAVA LIFE WORKED FOR HIM


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 04:40 PM~8553579
> *ASK ANY OF HIS CLUB MEMBERS THEYLL TELL YOU LAVA LIFE WORKED FOR HIM
> *


AND IM NOT INCLUDING UR SISTER IN THAT


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:39 PM~8553567
> *I  GOT  MORE  HOES  THE N  YOU WILLSEE  YOUR  WHOLE  LIFE  CHUMP
> *


IN WHAT THAT RAG TOP 60 :yes: :yes:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 04:40 PM~8553579
> *ASK ANY OF HIS CLUB MEMBERS THEYLL TELL YOU LAVA LIFE WORKED FOR HIM
> *


HURR UP NICCA CATCH THAT BUSS


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 03:38 PM~8553558
> *OK WHEN  YOU  BUILD  UR  OWN CAR    I WILL  OH AND LET ME  KNOW  IF  JESSE  THE OVER  GROWN  BUGGS  BUNNY REALLY  PRESSURED  YOU THAT BAD  THAT  YOU HAD  TO  HANG  ON TO HIS  NUTTS  :biggrin:
> *


 I GOT 6 LETTERS FOR THAT COMENT.... PUSSY EXCUSSES ARE FOR BITCHES THAT ARE SCARED.... PULL UP OR SHUT UP CLUB OR NO CLUB BOTTOM LINE PULLUP OR SHUT UP MAD CUZZ ITS HOTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 04:42 PM~8553591
> *IN WHAT THAT RAG TOP 60  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 04:42 PM~8553598
> *I GOT 6 LETTERS FOR THAT COMENT.... PUSSY EXCUSSES ARE FOR BITCHES THAT ARE SCARED.... PULL UP OR SHUT UP CLUB OR NO CLUB BOTTOM LINE PULLUP OR SHUT UP MAD CUZZ ITS HOTT
> *


PUSSY IS 5LETTERS JOTO AND BUILD YOUR OWN CAR HUUR UP NICCA YOU MISSING THAT BUSS ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:40 PM~8553578
> *OK  THEN  UR  BROTHERS  DRESS  IN DRAG  LIKE  YOU DO  ON SAT  NITES  FOR  DARROL  :biggrin:
> *


YOU NO THE NITES BECAUSE YOU A *** WHAT THE FUCK MAN


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 03:41 PM~8553586
> *AND  IM  NOT INCLUDING UR  SISTER  IN THAT
> *


MY SISTER IS THAT INFLATABLE DOLL YOU SLEEP WITH


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 03:39 PM~8553567
> *I  GOT  MORE  HOES  THE N  YOU WILLSEE  YOUR  WHOLE  LIFE  CHUMP
> *


THATS FUNNY I ALWAYS SEE YOU WITH THE FELLAS!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 02:42 PM~8553598
> *I GOT 6 LETTERS FOR THAT COMENT.... PUSSY EXCUSSES ARE FOR BITCHES THAT ARE SCARED.... PULL UP OR SHUT UP CLUB OR NO CLUB BOTTOM LINE PULLUP OR SHUT UP MAD CUZZ ITS HOTT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

MAN I TALKIN TO BUNCH OF CRASH DUMMYS


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 02:43 PM~8553606
> *MY SISTER IS THAT INFLATABLE DOLL YOU SLEEP WITH
> *


 :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 04:44 PM~8553610
> *THATS FUNNY I ALWAYS SEE YOU WITH THE FELLAS!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


DAM ANOTHER ONE THAT CHECKS ME OUT YOU SEEN ME WITH YOU CUZ I WANNA GET CLOSER TO UR SISTER :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

SMILEY THE ONLY ONE WITH THE BALL TO TALK SHIT WITH NO CAR :thumbsup: BUT YOU STILL A GAY MIGET


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 03:44 PM~8553614
> *MAN  I TALKIN TO BUNCH OF  CRASH DUMMYS
> *


THIS MIDGET IS GETTING MAD CAUSE HE CANT SPELL NO MORE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 04:43 PM~8553606
> *MY SISTER IS THAT INFLATABLE DOLL YOU SLEEP WITH
> *


IF THATS WHAT YOU WANNA CALL YOUR SISTER THEN THATS FINE


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:44 PM~8553614
> *MAN  I TALKIN TO BUNCH OF  CRASH DUMMYS
> *


YOU SHOULD NAME YOUR CAR THE UNDERSUCKER :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 04:45 PM~8553627
> *SMILEY THE ONLY ONE WITH THE BALL TO TALK SHIT WITH NO CAR :thumbsup:  BUT YOU STILL A GAY MIGET
> *


I HAVE A CAR BUT IN YOUR CASE YOU HAVE A MAJESTCS CAR SO BUILD UR OWN CAR


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 03:45 PM~8553624
> *DAM  ANOTHER  ONE  THAT CHECKS  ME  OUT  YOU SEEN  ME  WITH  YOU CUZ  I WANNA GET  CLOSER  TO  UR  SISTER  :biggrin:
> *


YOUR NOT TALL ENOUGH


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 03:46 PM~8553636
> *IF  THATS WHAT  YOU WANNA CALL  YOUR SISTER  THEN  THATS FINE
> *


THIS SHIT AINT ABOUT HOPPING NO MORE ITS ABOUT THE CHEERLEADING SMILEY WAVE YOUR POM POMS :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 04:45 PM~8553630
> *THIS MIDGET IS GETTING MAD CAUSE HE CANT SPELL NO MORE
> *


THIS ASS CLOWN CALLIN EM A MIGET BUT HE IS SHORTER THEN ME AND WIEGHS ABOUT A TON


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 04:47 PM~8553649
> *YOUR NOT TALL ENOUGH
> *


THATS NOT WHAT UR SISTER SAID SHE SAID ITS HOW I WORK IT


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 03:48 PM~8553655
> *THIS ASS  CLOWN  CALLIN  EM A MIGET  BUT  HE  IS SHORTER  THEN  ME  AND WIEGHS  ABOUT A TON
> *


SHIT YOU GOT THE ALL NEW HYDRAULIC JORDANS TO MAKE YOU FEEL TALLER


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:44 PM~8553614
> *MAN  I TALKIN TO BUNCH OF  CRASH DUMMYS
> *


AND YOU A CUM DUMMY :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 03:47 PM~8553645
> *I HAVE A CAR  BUT IN YOUR CASE  YOU HAVE  A MAJESTCS  CAR SO    BUILD  UR  OWN CAR
> *


FUCK THAT CAR BUT ITS MINE NOT A MAJESTICRYBABY


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 02:48 PM~8553653
> *THIS SHIT AINT ABOUT HOPPING NO MORE ITS ABOUT THE CHEERLEADING SMILEY WAVE YOUR POM POMS :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 04:48 PM~8553653
> *THIS SHIT AINT ABOUT HOPPING NO MORE ITS ABOUT THE CHEERLEADING SMILEY WAVE YOUR POM POMS :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


AND TAKE DERROLS DICK OUT YO MOUTH B4 YOU SPEAK


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 03:48 PM~8553655
> *THIS ASS  CLOWN  CALLIN  EM A MIGET  BUT  HE  IS SHORTER  THEN  ME  AND WIEGHS  ABOUT A TON
> *


SHIT YOU GOT THE NEW HYDRAULIC JORDANS TO MAKE YOU FEEL TALLER


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 02:49 PM~8553669
> *SHIT YOU GOT THE ALL NEW HYDRAULIC JORDANS TO MAKE YOU FEEL TALLER
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 04:49 PM~8553669
> *SHIT YOU GOT THE ALL NEW HYDRAULIC JORDANS TO MAKE YOU FEEL TALLER
> *


STUPID MAKE SENSE YOU DUMB ASS


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 03:49 PM~8553666
> *THATS NOT WHAT  UR  SISTER  SAID  SHE SAID  ITS  HOW  I WORK  IT
> *


SHE ASLO TOLD ME TO CALL YOU LIL DICK!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 04:50 PM~8553674
> *FUCK THAT CAR BUT ITS MINE NOT A MAJESTICRYBABY
> *


NO SON THATS A MAJESTICS CAR SORRY TO BREAK IT YOU


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:50 PM~8553676
> *AND TAKE  DERROLS  DICK  OUT  YO  MOUTH B4 YOU SPEAK
> *


SOME MORE *** SHIT LOOK :thumbsdown:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 03:51 PM~8553682
> *STUPID  MAKE  SENSE  YOU DUMB ASS
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN ESEEYYYYYYYY


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 04:52 PM~8553687
> *SHE ASLO TOLD ME TO CALL YOU LIL DICK!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU MEAN SHE TOLD YOU TO CALL ME BIG NUTTS


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

IM OUT IM ON MY WAY HOME TO TAUMALIPAS SEE YALL IN THE MORNING


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 02:54 PM~8553705
> *IM OUT IM ON MY WAY HOME TO TAUMALIPAS SEE YALL IN THE MORNING
> *


 :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 04:53 PM~8553691
> *YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN  ESEEYYYYYYYY
> *


NO I DONT KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN ESEEEEEEE YOU MUST BE CUMM DRUNK


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 03:54 PM~8553703
> *YOU MEAN  SHE  TOLD  YOU TO  CALL ME  BIG NUTTS
> *


SMILEY CAN YOU TELL THE BUS DRIVER TO STOP BY NEED TO JOIN YOU


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 04:54 PM~8553705
> *IM OUT IM ON MY WAY HOME TO TAUMALIPAS SEE YALL IN THE MORNING
> *


THAT MEANS UNDER THE 14 FWY BRIDGE FOLKS


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 04:56 PM~8553715
> *SMILEY CAN YOU TELL THE BUS DRIVER TO STOP BY NEED TO JOIN YOU
> *


YOU SURE IN THE HELL DO NEED TO GET ON THE TONTO BUSS


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:56 PM~8553717
> *THAT MEANS UNDER  THE  14 FWY  BRIDGE    FOLKS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 03:55 PM~8553710
> *NO  I DONT  KNOW  WHAT  YOU MEAN ESEEEEEEE  YOU  MUST BE  CUMM DRUNK
> *


THERES ENOUGH DOSE FOR YOU ONE LOAD WILL GET YOU FUCKED UP


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 04:57 PM~8553730
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SEE EVEN YOUR DADDY DERROL IS LAUGHING :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 03:54 PM~8553703
> *YOU MEAN  SHE  TOLD  YOU TO  CALL ME  BIG NUTTS
> *


HAHAH YA SHE DID BIG NUTTS WITH NO COCK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 02:57 PM~8553735
> *SEE  EVEN  YOUR  DADDY DERROL  IS  LAUGHING  :biggrin:
> *


FUCK YOU FUN BOY


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 04:58 PM~8553737
> *HAHAH YA SHE DID BIG NUTTS WITH NO COCK :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS YOUR TEAM SUCKASSES FOR TALKIN BOUT COCK


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 04:57 PM~8553732
> *THERES ENOUGH DOSE FOR YOU ONE LOAD WILL GET YOU FUCKED UP
> *


MAN ARE YOU SERIOUS DUMMY TALK TO ME WHEN YOU START MAKING SENSE SO THAT MEANS WHEN YOU PASS 1ST GRADE


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 03:58 PM~8553742
> *THATS  YOUR  TEAM  SUCKASSES FOR  TALKIN  BOUT  COCK
> *


YOU DUMB SHIT MY SISTER SAID THAT HAHAHAH FUCKING LIL DICK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 02:46 PM~8553639
> *YOU SHOULD NAME YOUR CAR THE UNDERSUCKER  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 04:56 PM~8553715
> *SMILEY CAN YOU TELL THE BUS DRIVER TO STOP BY NEED TO JOIN YOU
> *


KICK ROCKS NICCA TOUGHT YOU WERE CATCHING THE YELLOW BUSS


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 05:00 PM~8553757
> *YOU DUMB SHIT MY SISTER SAID THAT HAHAHAH FUCKING LIL DICK :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IM GONNA SEE HER TONITE ILL LET HER LICK THE UNDERLICKER


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

OK TEAM NFJKSNVJNVNSDFNVJNDJKFNJDFNJNDJFVNJKSDF THATS TEAMS SUCKASSES GET AT ME WHE N YOU GUYS LEANS SUM NEW WORDS


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 04:01 PM~8553771
> *IM  GONNA SEE  HER TONITE  ILL LET HER  LICK THE  UNDERLICKER
> *


YOU GONNA LET HER LICK YOUR PUSSY!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 05:03 PM~8553787
> *YOU GONNA LET HER LICK YOUR PUSSY!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IF THATS WHAT YOU CALL MY COCK THEN OK


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 04:04 PM~8553791
> *IF  THAT  WHAT  YOU CALL MY COCK  THEN  OK
> *


IF THATS WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 04:01 PM~8553763
> *KICK ROCKS  NICCA TOUGHT  YOU WERE  CATCHING THE  YELLOW  BUSS
> *


WELL ITS NOT HERE YET ITS PROBALY THERE WITH YOU


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 05:05 PM~8553800
> *IF THATS WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE
> *


YES KNOW GO BUILD A CAR THATS YOURS NOT SUM1 ELSES


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

WAS GOING ON IN HERE!!! I THOUGHT THE HATERS JUST COME OUT AT NIGHT!!!! :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 05:06 PM~8553805
> *WELL ITS NOT HERE YET ITS PROBALY THERE WITH YOU
> *


WHAT I TELL YOU SUCKA DONT SPEAK TILL YOUR SPOKEN TOO OR WHEN YOU LEARN SUM NEW WORDS


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 04:06 PM~8553810
> *YES  KNOW  GO  BUILD  A CAR  THATS  YOURS  NOT SUM1 ELSES
> *


WELL BUILD A CAR WHILE YOU IN THE MAJESTICS SO YOU CAN SAY MAJESTICS BUILT!! :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 03:04 PM~8553791
> *IF  THATS  WHAT  YOU CALL MY COCK  THEN  OK
> *


YOUR A COCK SUCKER IM OUT BE BACK LATER :wave: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 14 2007, 03:07 PM~8553816
> *WAS GOING ON IN HERE!!! I THOUGHT THE HATERS JUST COME OUT AT NIGHT!!!! :0  :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:
> *


ME 2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 05:08 PM~8553821
> *WELL BUILD A CAR WHILE YOU IN THE MAJESTICS SO YOU CAN SAY MAJESTICS BUILT!! :0
> *


WELL SON YOU NEED TO CUM CHECK OUT MY GARAGE OR WAIT A MIN ASK UR DADDY DERROL HE MIGHT LET YOU KNOW SUM SHIT :biggrin: :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

WAS GOING ON FRANK!! WAS UP WITH THESE FOOLS HATING BIG DOG!!! WAS GOING ON DIRTY SOUTH!!


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 04:09 PM~8553829
> *WELL  SON  YOU NEED TO CUM CHECK  OUT  MY GARAGE OR  WAIT A MIN  ASK  UR  DADDY  DERROL  HE MIGHT LET  YOU KNOW SUM SHIT  :biggrin:  :0
> *


HE TOLD ME YOUR REALLY GAY!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 05:08 PM~8553821
> *WELL BUILD A CAR WHILE YOU IN THE MAJESTICS SO YOU CAN SAY MAJESTICS BUILT!! :0
> *


THATS RITE SON TAKE UR AVATAR OFF YOU GOTT PUNKED :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 05:10 PM~8553838
> *HE TOLD ME YOUR REALLY GAY!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


OK IF YOU SAY SOO


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 04:10 PM~8553841
> *THATS RITE  SON  TAKE  UR  AVATE OFF  YOU GOTT PUNKED  :biggrin:
> *


TAKE YOUR SHOES OFF YOUR REALLY A MIGET


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 05:11 PM~8553853
> *TAKE YOUR SHOES OFF YOUR REALLY A MIGET
> *


BUILD UR OWN CAR SO YOU CAN SAY ITS URS :0


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 14 2007, 05:09 PM~8553835
> *WAS GOING ON  FRANK!!  WAS UP WITH THESE FOOLS HATING BIG DOG!!! WAS GOING ON DIRTY SOUTH!!
> *


whats up homie seen your excusive in laid look'n good homie  im just watching the novela's in here. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 03:10 PM~8553838
> *HE TOLD ME YOUR REALLY GAY!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Aug 14 2007, 03:12 PM~8553859
> *whats up homie seen your excusive in laid look'n good homie   im just watching the novela's in here. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BIG DOG!!


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 04:12 PM~8553858
> *BUILD  UR  OWN CAR SO  YOU CAN SAY ITS  URS  :0
> *


STOP CLUB HOPPING SO YOU CAN SAY YOU BELONG


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 05:14 PM~8553869
> *STOP CLUB HOPPING SO YOU CAN SAY YOU BELONG
> *


STOP CLAIMING MY CLUB CARS IT AINT YOURS BUY 1 BUILD IT THEN SAY ITS YOURS


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 05:14 PM~8553869
> *STOP CLUB HOPPING SO YOU CAN SAY YOU BELONG
> *


AND THERE GOES THE YELLOW BUS I SEE YOU ROLLIN


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 04:14 PM~8553869
> *STOP CLUB HOPPING SO YOU CAN SAY YOU BELONG
> *


THERES ALOT OF HATERS IN HERE AND THEY ARE FROM THE SAME CROWD


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 04:15 PM~8553875
> *STOP CLAIMING  MY CLUB CARS  IT AINT YOURS  BUY 1 BUILD  IT THEN SAY  ITS  YOURS
> *


STOP HATING BECAUSE YOU WONT GROW NO MORE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 05:16 PM~8553882
> *THERES ALOT OF HATERS IN HERE AND THEY ARE FROM THE SAME CROWD
> *


DOES THAT INCLUDE YOU BUGGS BUNNY


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 05:16 PM~8553884
> *STOP HATING BECAUSE YOU WONT GROW NO MORE
> *


AND STOP CLAIMING CARS AS HARD AS YOU TRY IT IT STILL WILL BE A MAJESTICS CAR :biggrin:


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

man fuck team allstars its all about maniacos any day all day


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

STOP FIGHTING WITH UR SCREEN


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 04:17 PM~8553886
> *DOES  THAT  INCLUDE  YOU BUGGS  BUNNY
> *


FOOL WE GOING TO LET YOU BE PART OF THE ALLSTARS SO YOU COULD FEEL SPECIAL


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@Aug 14 2007, 05:18 PM~8553899
> *man fuck team allstars its all about maniacos any day all day
> *



:0 :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 04:18 PM~8553891
> *AND STOP CLAIMING CARS AS HARD  AS  YOU TRY  IT  IT STILL WILL BE A MAJESTICS  CAR  :biggrin:
> *


FUCKING STALKER


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@Aug 14 2007, 04:18 PM~8553899
> *man fuck team allstars its all about maniacos any day all day
> *



DONT CHEER PULL UP


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 05:19 PM~8553903
> *FOOL WE GOING TO LET YOU BE PART OF THE ALLSTARS SO YOU COULD FEEL SPECIAL
> *


MAN CA N I GET INCLUDED IN THE NAME SDFJKSDFVSDFVHJBSDFBVSDFBV BHJSD BVJKSDFV DHJFBVHJSDFVBFVBHJVFHBFVHJSDF BUT NO THANKS YOU REALLY MUST BE CUMM DRUNK


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@Aug 14 2007, 04:18 PM~8553899
> *man fuck team allstars its all about maniacos any day all day
> *



PULL UP OR SHUT UP


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 05:19 PM~8553906
> *FUCKING STALKER
> *


YOU MUST BE ONE OF THEM JERRYS KIDS THE BUSS YES THE BUSS


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 05:20 PM~8553910
> *DONT CHEER PULL UP
> *


bring urs ill bring mine aint no bullshit here homie u already know


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

I SEE THE NEXT CHEERLEADER BIG BOI IS YOUR CAR READY


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 04:21 PM~8553919
> *YOU MUST BE  ONE  OF THEM JERRYS  KIDS  THE BUSS  YES THE  BUSS
> *


YOU WOULD KNOW YOU SAT IN THE SEAT BEHIND ME


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 05:20 PM~8553910
> *DONT CHEER PULL UP
> *


MAN YOU ALWAYS TALK SHIT THEN THEY ALWAYS SEEM TO BREAK YOU OFF AT EVERY HOPP


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 05:23 PM~8553936
> *MAN  YOU ALWAYS  TALK SHIT  THEN  THEY ALWAYS SEEM TO BREAK YOU OFF  AT EVERY HOPP
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 04:23 PM~8553936
> *MAN  YOU ALWAYS  TALK SHIT  THEN  THEY ALWAYS SEEM TO BREAK YOU OFF  AT EVERY HOPP
> *


I DONT KNOW WHAT HOP YOU BEEN WATCHING I ALWAYS SERVE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 05:23 PM~8553933
> *YOU WOULD KNOW YOU SAT IN THE SEAT BEHIND ME
> *


DAM ANGEL COME AT ME WITH SUMTHING NEW DOGG SO I CAN GET MY CLOWN ON YOU KEEP USEING THE SAME WORDS GET AT ME WHEN YOU LEARN SUM NEW SHIT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 05:24 PM~8553945
> *I DONT KNOW WHAT HOP YOU BEEN WATCHING I ALWAYS SERVE
> *


BUY THE TRUUCHA VIDEOS YOU MIGHT SEE IT ALSO


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 04:24 PM~8553947
> *DAM ANGEL  COME  AT  ME  WITH SUMTHING NEW  DOGG  SO I CAN GET  MY CLOWN  ON  YOU KEEP  USEING THE SAME  WORDS  GET AT  ME  WHEN  YOU LEARN  SUM  NEW  SHIT
> *


F.U.C.K YOU SMILEY


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 05:25 PM~8553958
> *F.U.C.K YOU SMILEY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 04:26 PM~8553959
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

HEY CHIPPEN -D STOP CALLING ME FOOL YOU REALLY HAVE ME ON SPEED DIAL HUH AND DONT TELL ME TO STOP CLOWNING EITHER FUCKER


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

u foos got 4 car clubs 3 hydraulic shops 2 cars and u still aint doing shit

get it together man


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@Aug 14 2007, 05:28 PM~8553975
> *u foos got 4 car clubs 3 hydraulic shops 2 cars and u still aint doing shit
> 
> get it together man
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: OH MAN THAT SHIT JUST CRACKED ME UP


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 03:28 PM~8553971
> *HEY CHIPPEN  -D   STOP CALLING ME  FOOL  YOU REALLY HAVE ME ON SPEED  DIAL  HUH  AND DONT TELL ME   TO STOP CLOWNING  EITHER  FUCKER
> *


k 
what the fuck *** stop trying 2 suck my dick


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 03:30 PM~8553981
> *k
> what the fuck *** stop trying 2 suck my dic
> *


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 05:29 PM~8553976
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: OH MAN THAT SHIT JUST CRACKED ME  UP
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@Aug 14 2007, 04:28 PM~8553975
> *u foos got 4 car clubs 3 hydraulic shops 2 cars and u still aint doing shit
> 
> get it together man
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAH :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :no: :nosad:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 05:30 PM~8553981
> *k
> what the fuck *** stop trying 2 suck my dick
> *


OK FUCKER STOP CALLNG ME OR ELSE IM GONNA CHANGE MY NUMBER :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@Aug 14 2007, 03:28 PM~8553975
> *u foos got 4 car clubs 3 hydraulic shops 2 cars and u still aint doing shit
> 
> get it together man
> *


cheerleading lame is this the new game


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 04:31 PM~8554000
> *cheerleading lame is this the new game
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS ALL THEY DO


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 05:31 PM~8554000
> *cheerleading lame is this the new game
> *


new guy u trippin foo u aint shit and ur team aint shit


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 03:32 PM~8554005
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  THATS ALL THEY DO
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 05:32 PM~8554005
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  THATS ALL THEY DO
> *


whos they i know u aint talking about my club cause aint no cheerleading here


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@Aug 14 2007, 03:39 PM~8554035
> *new guy u trippin foo u aint shit and ur team aint shit
> *


 hno: hno: CHARLEE WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT A CHEERLEADER OR WHAT :dunno: :dunno: ?


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 05:43 PM~8554062
> *hno:  hno: CHARLEE WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT A CHEERLEADER OR WHAT  :dunno:  :dunno: ?
> *


when ever ur team :cheesy: :cheesy: hahahahahah gets together let me know "team" hahahahhahahahhaahha


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@Aug 14 2007, 03:40 PM~8554047
> *whos they i know u aint talking about my club cause aint no cheerleading here
> *


THIS FUCK IS A JACK ASS LOOK WHAT HE SAID THIS MUST BE SPANGLISH :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 04:45 PM~8554081
> *THIS FUCK IS A JACK ASS LOOK WHAT HE SAID THIS MUST BE SPANGLISH :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@Aug 14 2007, 03:45 PM~8554078
> *when ever ur team :cheesy:  :cheesy: hahahahahah gets together let me know "team" hahahahhahahahhaahha
> *


I MUST GO NOW CHEERLEADER DONT NO A CHARLEE MUST BE A MID WEST ASS HOLE  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*LOOK HERE TEAM GETTING STUCK!!!!!!!!JUST MAKE SURE YOU GET THE COMBINATION RIGHT AND DONT GET STUCK!!!!!*


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 05:50 PM~8554108
> *I MUST GO NOW CHEERLEADER DONT NO A CHARLEE MUST BE A MID WEST ASS HOLE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


my name is tone u know me and if u dont know ask ure "team" hahahaha about me


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@Aug 14 2007, 04:40 PM~8554047
> *whos they i know u aint talking about my club cause aint no cheerleading here
> *


do you wanna hop now or with in the next 5 days yes or no


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 04:51 PM~8554116
> *AND THE ONLY COMBINATION YOU KNOW IS A NUM.2 BURRITO MEAL FATBOI*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

THE HOMIE NOW ITS MINE DONT HATE JUST PULLUP!!!


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## charlee (Apr 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 05:58 PM~8554168
> *do you wanna hop now or with in the next 5 days yes or no
> *


yup we could do that this week end


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@Aug 14 2007, 05:05 PM~8554213
> *yup we could do that this week end
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  NOPE NO CHEERLEADER HERE!!


----------



## realvegasrider (Sep 5, 2006)

:thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ANGEL FUCK ALL THE HATERS :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 05:00 PM~8554179
> *LOOK HERE U IN HERE LIKE U KNOW SOMEBODY BUT IT ALL GOOD IM GOING TO BREAK UR BITCHASS OFF YOU AND YOUR TEAM GAYS!!!!! U GAYS GO HAVE AN ORGY*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*WHERE DID YOU GAYS GET 92 INCHES THAT SHIT DONT EVEN CLEAR CHIPPERS HEAD UNLESS HES 9FEET TALL*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*ITS ABOUT TIME HAPPY JOINED A TEAM!!!!!THE DREAM TEAM BROKE HIM OFF SO BAD HAD RETIRED 4 A MIN*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

OH SNAPS............ITS ABOUT 2 GET UGLY UP IN HERE......LOL...............


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 05:19 PM~8554301
> *dont need to know your fat ass ur the first to get there ass handed to them biiatch!!!*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 05:23 PM~8554330
> *<span style='color:blue'>fattass hater no car having cheerleader*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 14 2007, 05:29 PM~8554383
> *OH SNAPS............ITS ABOUT 2 GET UGLY UP IN HERE......LOL...............
> *


to late fatboi1 's already here!!!!!! cheerlEADING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 05:28 PM~8554368
> *LEAST HE HAD A CAR FATASS...... CHEARLEADER*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deoxwithreal4life_@Aug 14 2007, 05:16 PM~8554280
> *:thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ANGEL FUCK ALL THE HATERS :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@Aug 14 2007, 04:28 PM~8553975
> *u foos got 4 car clubs 3 hydraulic shops 2 cars and u still aint doing shit
> 
> get it together man
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 YOUR RIGHT DOGGIE......


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 04:58 PM~8554168
> *do you wanna hop now or with in the next 5 days yes or no
> *


DON'T DO IT DOGGIE YOUR GOING TO GET BROKE THE FUCK OFF!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 05:00 PM~8554179
> *AND THE ONLY COMBINATION YOU KNOW IS A NUM.2 BURRITO MEAL FATBOI</span>
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by charlee_@Aug 14 2007, 05:28 PM~8553975
> *u foos got 4 car clubs 3 hydraulic shops 2 cars and u still aint doing shit
> 
> get it together man
> *


THAT'S FUCKED UP!I THINK THAT'S WHY THEY CALL THEM SELF THE ALLSTARS(A LOT OF DIFF. PLAYERS TO MAKE ONE TEAM)


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 05:02 PM~8554190
> * THE HOMIE NOW ITS MINE DONT HATE JUST PULLUP!!!
> *


DAMMM HOMIE ANY MORE YOU SUCK HIS BALLS TOO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 14 2007, 06:48 PM~8555163
> *THAT'S FUCKED UP!I THINK THAT'S WHY THEY CALL THEM SELF THE ALLSTARS(A LOT OF DIFF. PLAYERS TO MAKE ONE TEAM)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

THIS SHIT LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO TURN INTO A RUMBLE.I SAY FUCK A HOP AND LETS ALL FIGHT..JK.LOL


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 14 2007, 06:53 PM~8555207
> *THIS SHIT LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO TURN INTO A RUMBLE.I SAY FUCK A HOP AND LETS ALL FIGHT..JK.LOL
> *


 :0 :angry: NOT AGAIN HOMIE.........


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 14 2007, 05:53 PM~8555207
> *THIS SHIT LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO TURN INTO A RUMBLE.I SAY FUCK A HOP AND LETS ALL FIGHT..JK.LOL
> *


LETS DO THIS :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Aug 14 2007, 05:54 PM~8555221
> *:0  :angry:  NOT AGAIN HOMIE.........
> *


YEA NOT YOU ASS HOLE HE IS JUST TALKING SHIT YOU GET BUT HURT 2 MUCH :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 06:59 PM~8555261
> *LETS DO THIS  :0
> *


FUCK IT LETS DO THIS THEN :biggrin: I GUESS ANOTHER ONE UNDER MY BELT :biggrin: .....
















J/K HOMIE ....JUST KEEP IT A SECRET


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Aug 14 2007, 06:04 PM~8555285
> *FUCK IT LETS DO THIS THEN :biggrin: I GUESS ANOTHER ONE UNDER MY BELT :biggrin: .....
> J/K HOMIE ....JUST KEEP IT A SECRET
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 07:02 PM~8555280
> *
> YEA NOT YOU ASS HOLE HE IS JUST TALKING SHIT YOU GET BUT HURT 2 MUCH  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOUR THE ONE THAT GETS YOUR G-STRING IN A KNOT HOMIE NOT ME IM DOWN FOR WHATEVER YOU KNOW ME BETTER THAN THAT PLAYER


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 03:51 PM~8554116
> *<span style='color:red'>*



WHATS THE COMBINATION 2 YOUR BIKE FUCK FACE ? BECAUSE YOU DONT HAVE A CAR :0 :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Aug 14 2007, 06:06 PM~8555300
> *YOUR THE ONE THAT GETS YOUR G-STRING IN A KNOT HOMIE NOT ME IM DOWN FOR WHATEVER YOU KNOW ME BETTER THAN THAT PLAYER
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 07:08 PM~8555316
> *WHATS THE COMBINATION 2 YOUR BIKE FUCK FACE ? BECAUSE YOU DONT HAVE A CAR[/size]    :0  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 OHOHOHHH.OOOOO........ :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 04:19 PM~8554301
> *I NO YOU AND I NO YOU DONT HAVE A CAR :wave: :wave: :buttkick: :buttkick:*


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 07:10 PM~8555329
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


ARE YOU TELLING ME :nono: MY PERSONAL TEAM MAKES PEOPLE :tears: COME ON HOMIE ITS BEEN DONE BEFORE AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN :biggrin: TEAM MUNOZ HOMIE THOUGHT YOU KNEW...STILL DOWN FOR WHATEVER...


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 07:08 PM~8555316
> *WHATS THE COMBINATION 2 YOUR BIKE FUCK FACE ? BECAUSE YOU DONT HAVE A CAR[/size]    :0  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


OK LOOK THATS GOOD THAT YOU GOT A BUNCH OF **** TOGHGTER WITH RAGEDY AS CARS IT MUST BE NICE 4 THE DOMINANT MALE


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Aug 14 2007, 06:14 PM~8555359
> *ARE YOU TELLING ME :nono: MY PERSONAL TEAM MAKES PEOPLE :tears:  COME ON HOMIE ITS BEEN DONE BEFORE AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN :biggrin:YOU SHOULD BE TEAM GO FIGHT :0*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 07:13 PM~8555346
> *I NO YOU AND I NO YOU DONT HAVE A CAR  :wave:  :wave:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


I GOT PLETNY OF CARS AND I GOT 2 HOPPERS IN THE MIX


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 06:16 PM~8555373
> *OK LOOK THATS GOOD THAT YOU GOT A BUNCH OF **** TOGHGTER WITH RAGEDY AS CARS IT MUST BE NICE 4 THE DOMINANT MALE
> *


I DONT NO WHAT YOUR SAYING WHAT IS TOGHGTER :dunno: :dunno: OYEA YOU STUPID


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 07:16 PM~8555374
> *MANIACOS SERVING FOOLS  SHOULD I SAY MORE :0*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

dam this shit still going on :biggrin: chippen d you still drivin the yellow BUSS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 06:18 PM~8555389
> *I GOT PLETNY OF CARS AND I GOT 2 HOPPERS IN THE MIX
> *


WHAT MIX CAKE MIX :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Aug 14 2007, 06:20 PM~8555404
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: IM RETIRING HOMIE  MANIACOS SERVING FOOLS  SHOULD I SAY MORE :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 06:20 PM~8555405
> *dam this shit still going on  :biggrin: chippen  d  you still drivin  the  yellow  BUSS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


O SHIT NOT THE *** :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 08:23 PM~8555442
> *O SHIT NOT THE ***  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I SEE YOU ROLLIN NICCA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IN THE TONTO BUSS :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 07:13 PM~8555346
> *WHILE U TALKING SHIT 4 EVRYBODY WHY DONT U BUILD YOUR OWN CAR AND GET A LIFE YUCKMOUTH*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 06:24 PM~8555449
> *I SEE  YOU ROLLIN  NICCA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I SEE YOU STILL TRYING 2 SUCK MY DICK WHAT THE FUCK :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 07:20 PM~8555415
> *THE 1 THATS GOING TO B IN YOUR BUTCHEEKS*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 08:25 PM~8555460
> *I SEE YOU STILL TRYING 2 SUCK MY DICK WHAT THE FUCK  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


THERE YOU GO WITH THAT GAY SHIT YOU GOT PLENTY OF FOOL S IN UR SHOP TO SUCK YO LIL DICK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 07:19 PM~8555396
> *YOU AND YOUR GAY AS CREW SUCK [email protected]*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 06:26 PM~8555466



1 MORE FUCKING *** :thumbsdown:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 06:28 PM~8555491
> *GO FUCK WEE MAN HE IS GAY 2*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 07:27 PM~8555477
> *THERE  YOU GO  WITH  THAT GAY SHIT  YOU GOT  PLENTY  OF  FOOL S  IN  UR  SHOP TO  SUCK  YO  LIL DICK  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GO TEAM GAYSTARS!!!!!!!AND THE STAR IS BIG CHIPPER :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 06:27 PM~8555477
> *THERE  YOU GO  WITH  THAT GAY SHIT  YOU GOT  PLENTY  OF  FOOL S  IN  UR  SHOP TO  SUCK  YO  LIL DICK  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DONT SIZE MY DICK THIS DICK AINT 4 YOU :guns: :guns:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

THERE YOU NJFVJVJNDSJV VNFBVHABVSDAHKLVBAHRBVSDVHB HYRDO SHOP STILL YAPPIN BUT EVERYTIME YOU COME OUIT TO HOP YOU LOOSE FUCKER GET A CAR FIRST


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 07:29 PM~8555494
> *1 MORE FUCKING ***[/size]  :thumbsdown:
> *


NO NOT HERE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 08:32 PM~8555522
> *DONT SIZE MY DICK THIS DICK AINT 4 YOU  :guns:  :guns:
> *


I KNOW ITS FOR UMPA LUMPA :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 06:31 PM~8555510
> *
> GO TEAM GAYSTARS!!!!!!!AND THE STAR IS BIG CHIPPER :biggrin:
> *



NO CAR NO CHIPPS MUST BE A GAY BITCH :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 06:34 PM~8555543
> *I  KNOW  ITS  FOR  UMPA  LUMPA  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :werd:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

FUCK CHIPPEN D- STOP CALLING ME FOOL DAM THATS LIKE YOUR 20TH TIME ALREADY AND STOP ASKING ME TO STOP CLOWNIN YOU


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 07:30 PM~8555504
> *BUGGS BUNNY IS NOT HERE IF NOT I WOULD!!!!!I ONLY DO SHIPPING NOT RECIVING*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

and no i dont want that monte carlo you have at my junk yard has to much slabbs :biggrin: and i cant sell shit of off it cuase thewhole car is junk


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 06:35 PM~8555555
> *FUCK CHIPPEN  D- STOP  CALLING ME  FOOL  DAM  THATS LIKE  YOUR  20TH  TIME ALREADY AND STOP  ASKING ME  TO STOP  CLOWNIN  YOU
> *


WHAT THE FUCK OK CUM SUCK MY DICK SO YOU CAN GO 2 BEAD


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 06:36 PM~8555563
> *BUGGS BUNNY IS NOT HERE IF NOT I WOULD!!!!!I ONLY DO SHIPPING NOT RECIVING
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :0 :0


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 07:34 PM~8555544
> *GOT PLENTY OF CHIPS JUST DONT LIKE TO PULL OUT JUNK FOR THE FIRST CAR IAM GOING TO BUILD*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 08:37 PM~8555572
> *WHAT THE FUCK OK CUM SUCK MY DICK SO YOU CAN GO 2 BEAD
> *


i knew when you moved to palmdale you wou :biggrin: ld turn in to a crossdresser


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 06:25 PM~8555453
> *IF YOU GOT CASH I WILL BUILD 1 4 YOUR FAT ASS :0 *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 06:38 PM~8555579
> *WHAT YEAR IS IT GOING 2 BE 200021*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 06:39 PM~8555589
> *i knew  when  you  moved  to palmdale  you wou :biggrin: ld  turn  in to  a crossdresser
> *


YOU STILL ON SOME *** SHIT


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 07:40 PM~8555598
> *NO THANKS I DONT WANT TO GET STUCK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 08:42 PM~8555628
> *YOU STILL ON SOME *** SHIT
> *


COME ON KNOW I KNOW YOU LEARNED NEW WORDS ALL THIS TIME I`VE BEEN GONE :biggrin: IS JOEY IN YOUR CLASS


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 07:41 PM~8555620
> *ITS AT YOUR BACKDOOR*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 06:43 PM~8555634
> *YOU MUST HAVE A CAR 2 GET STUCK FAT BOI :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 07:43 PM~8555634
> *NO THANKS I DONT WANT TO GET STUCK :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


the car in your avitar is stuck sucka


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*YOU GAYS NEED A TIC TAC WITH ALL THE SHIT THATS CUMING OUT UR MOUTH *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 06:44 PM~8555643
> *COME ON KNOW I KNOW YOU LEARNED  NEW  WORDS    ALL  THIS  TIME  I`VE  BEEN GONE  :biggrin: IS  JOEY  IN YOUR  CLASS
> *


NO I LEARNED THAT YOU A GAY FUCK :0


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 07:47 PM~8555679
> *YOU GAYS NEED A TIC TAC WITH ALL THE SHIT THATS CUMING OUT UR MOUTH :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


and you need a dick for all that cum in your ass


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 07:47 PM~8555672
> *the car in your avitar is stuck sucka
> *


*OH SHIT ITS SHAFT SUCCA*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 08:47 PM~8555682
> *NO I LEARNED THAT YOU A GAY FUCK  :0
> *


OK ASSCLOWN KNOW GET BACK TO CLASS YOU CRASH DUMMY


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 06:47 PM~8555672
> *the car in your avitar is stuck sucka
> *


YEA WHAT YEAR WAS THAT 20004 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 06:48 PM~8555694
> *OH SHIT ITS SHAFT SUCCA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

when is big boi motorsports coming when you get you income tax check or what :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 07:48 PM~8555690
> *and you need a dick for all that cum in your ass
> *


*WOW BITCH CITY IS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!WHAT HAPPEN TO THE SHOP I HEARD THEY TOOK U TO CLEANERS*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 08:51 PM~8555726
> *WOW BITCH CITY IS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!WHAT HAPPEN TO THE SHOP I HEARD THEY TOOK U TO CLEANERS
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 07:50 PM~8555715
> *when is big boi motorsports coming when you get you income tax check or what  :biggrin:
> *


*WHEN I GET HOPSHOP TO HELP ME DO 35 INCHES IN 2LICKS* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 06:50 PM~8555715
> *when is big boi motorsports coming when you get you income tax check or what  :biggrin:
> *


THEY ARE COMING OUT IN 200017


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 06:53 PM~8555752
> *WHEN I GET HOPSHOP TO HELP ME DO 35 INCHES IN 2LICKS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 06:51 PM~8555726
> *THATS FUCKED UP *


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

is that what you heard 
i heard your on the stroll trying to get money together to open yours and at least i did have a shop for a few years which is more then i can say for you , its nothing homie you win some you lose some but you know what at least im not swingin on anyones nuts i stand alone 
and i have cars 

meaning more then one for all you illiterate fools


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 06:57 PM~8555803
> *is that what you heard
> i heard your on the stroll trying to get money together to open yours and at least i did have a shop for a few years which is more then i can say for you , its nothing homie you win some you lose some but you know what at least im not swingin on anyones nuts i stand alone
> and i have cars
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

FUCK THIS SHIT IM OUT :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 07:57 PM~8555803
> *is that what you heard
> i heard your on the stroll trying to get money together to open yours and at least i did have a shop for a few years which is more then i can say for you , its nothing homie you win some you lose some but you know what at least im not swingin on anyones nuts i stand alone
> and i have cars
> ...


*GOT MONEY!!!!!!!! JUST TRYING TO PULL OUT THE SHOP CARS TO DO THE DAMM THING!!!!!!AND 4 THE RECORD I DONT HANG ON NO ONES NUTS I GOT MY OWN TO WORRY ABOUT*


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 08:02 PM~8555852
> *GOT MONEY!!!!!!!! JUST TRYING TO PULL OUT THE SHOP CARS TO DO THE DAMM THING!!!!!!AND 4 THE RECORD I DONT HANG ON NO ONES NUTS I GOT MY OWN TO WORRY ABOUT
> *


you need a shop first and then comes the shop cars your ass backwards


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 08:05 PM~8555881
> *you need a shop first and then comes the shop cars your ass backwards
> *


*TO EACHES OWN YOU DID YOUR WAY IM GOING TO DO IT MY WAY!!!!!!!THE LAST TIME I LOOKED MY ASS IS STILL AT MY BACK* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 08:08 PM~8555924
> *TO EACHES OWN YOU DID YOUR WAY IM GOING TO DO IT MY WAY!!!!!!!THE LAST TIME I LOOKED MY ASS IS STILL AT MY BACK :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


how you going to have a shop car with no shop 

some make sense out of this for me please 


it would just be your car fat boi


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 08:10 PM~8555942
> *how you going to have a shop car with no shop
> 
> some make sense out of this for me please
> ...


*LOOK LET ME KNOCK SUM SENSE IN TO U!!!!!!!THE SIG SAYS BIGBOI'S MOTORSPORTS COMING SOON SO THE SHOP IS ALREDY IN THE WORKS!!!!!!THATS RIGHT MY CARS MY SHOP*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

:wave:* RAY*


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 08:14 PM~8555972
> *LOOK LET ME KNOCK SUM SENSE IN TO U!!!!!!!THE SIG SAYS BIGBOI'S MOTORSPORTS COMING SOON SO THE SHOP IS ALREDY IN THE WORKS!!!!!!THATS RIGHT MY CARS MY SHOP
> *


it been saying that since you got you account yeah and your car club is that in the works too chipper


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 08:15 PM~8555991
> *yeah and your car club is in the works too aint that right chipper
> *


*YES IT IS AND PLEASE THE ONLY CHIPPER IN HERE IS YOU *


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

your right my bad you have to have a car to be a chipper 
im out bitches 


p.s your order came in today you pink pompoms are in 
you know the ones you wanted to match your panties


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 08:08 PM~8555924
> *the only ass you got is the one between the front of your to ears ass face!!! :0*


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

DAMN BIG BOI ,DONT YOU HAVE YOUR HANDS FULL ALREADY .


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 08:21 PM~8556017
> *your right my bad you have to have a car to be a chipper
> im out bitches
> p.s your order came in today you pink pompoms are in
> ...


*THIS GUY WATCHES 2 MUCH SIMPLE LIFE IM OUT BITCHES
P.S
I THINK HOPSHOP GAVE THAT BACK TO YOU AND KEPT ALL THE GOOD SHIT*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Aug 14 2007, 06:44 PM~8555118
> *DON'T DO IT DOGGIE YOUR GOING TO GET BROKE THE FUCK OFF!!!!!!!!! :uh:
> *


then thats whats gonna happen cuz its on!!!!


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

good one big gurl


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 08:23 PM~8556036
> *HEY *** WHY DONT YOU GO BACK VEGAS?OH KNOW I REMEMBER THEY DONT WANT YOU THERE :0 :0 :0*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 08:28 PM~8556087
> *then thats whats gonna happen cuz its on!!!i aint gonna run the only thing running here is bigboi with his panties around his ankles!
> *


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 08:30 PM~8556113
> *
> *


with his pink pompoms to match :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 08:29 PM~8556110
> * i will and tell the bitch that told you that to get the balls to say it them self chearleader*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 14 2007, 08:27 PM~8556073
> *DAMN BIG BOI ,DONT YOU HAVE YOUR HANDS FULL ALREADY .
> *


*HEY WHAT CAN I SAY GANGSTERS MAKE THE WORLD GO ROUND!!!!!!!*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 08:32 PM~8556141
> *but your a lamester*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 08:32 PM~8556138
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  WHAT BITCH I WASNT WITH YOUR GIRL I THINK   *


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 08:33 PM~8556152
> *but your a lamester
> *


leva :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

MISTER X WHAT THE FUCK BITCH


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 08:33 PM~8556152
> *YEAH THEY GOT SUM GOOD LAMB AT MONGOLIAN KAHNS*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 07:34 PM~8556162
> *leva :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 07:37 PM~8556210
> *YEAH THEY GOT SUM GOOD LAMB AT MONGOLIAN KAHNS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 08:34 PM~8556162
> *leva :biggrin:
> *


*CALM DOWN BACK AWAY FROM THE KID FROST CD  *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 07:39 PM~8556235
> *CALM DOWN BACK AWAY FROM THE KID FROST CD
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 08:39 PM~8556235
> *CALM DOWN BACK AWAY FROM THE KID FROST CD
> *


okay how about this one 

buster


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 07:41 PM~8556260
> *okay how about this one
> 
> buster
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 08:39 PM~8556235
> *CALM DOWN BACK AWAY FROM THE KID FROST CD
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 08:33 PM~8556159
> *well fuck her too :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

LOCOS4LIFE WHATS UP :wave: :wave:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 08:43 PM~8556288
> *LOCOS4LIFE WHATS UP  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

[SIZE=14]MISTER X WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING FAT ASS


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 08:41 PM~8556260
> *okay how about this one
> 
> buster
> *


*THE ONLY BUSTER HERE IS YOU ON YOUR OTHER JOB AS A MASCOT 4 DAVE &BUSTERS* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

WHAT DID YOU DO TO THESE PEOPLE D......


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

so whos hoppin what and where?

i wanna see some bumper crackin.


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

:wave: JOHNY


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Aug 14 2007, 07:48 PM~8556339
> *so whos hoppin what and where?
> 
> i wanna see some bumper crackin.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 08:43 PM~8556288
> *LOCOS4LIFE WHATS UP  :wave:  :wave:
> *



IM COMING SOON CHIPPEN D


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 14 2007, 03:57 PM~8553171
> *ITS A MAJESTIC AND INDIVIUAL CAR
> *


He's from INDIJESTICS car club. :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

DOIN INCHES .... HOW ABOUT THE REST OF THESE LOSERS


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 08:50 PM~8556358
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


x 2 all this shit talking and no one wants to hopp thelux


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 14 2007, 07:47 PM~8556334
> *WHAT DID YOU DO TO THESE PEOPLE D......
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 14 2007, 08:51 PM~8556373
> *He's from INDIJESTICS car club. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 14 2007, 07:51 PM~8556373
> *He's from INDIJESTICS car club. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 08:45 PM~8556309
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


ALL THE SHIT YOU TALKING LIL MOTHERFUCKER IM COMING 2 GET YOUR ASS SO BE READY AND DONT GET STUCK *** :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 08:51 PM~8556379
> *x 2 all this shit talking and no one wants to hopp thelux
> *


YOU MEAN THE ELCO OR YOUR MC??????


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 07:51 PM~8556379
> *<span style='color:blue'>YOU 2 HOT THATS WHAT YOU GET :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

SMELLS LIKE ROAD TRIP


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 08:51 PM~8556379
> *x 2 all this shit talking and no one wants to hopp thelux
> *


come to PORTLAND


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 14 2007, 08:52 PM~8556394
> *ALL THE SHIT YOU TALKING LIL MOTHERFUCKER IM COMING 2 GET YOUR ASS SO BE READY AND DONT GET STUCK *** :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


the only *** getting stuck is ur man dont start crying and you dont even got a car ooh wait its coming soon :roflmao: i dont give a fuck what you got 3pumps 4pump lead sled lets do this gaylord just pull up and thats that!!!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 14 2007, 08:54 PM~8556416
> *SMELLS LIKE ROAD TRIP
> *


BINGO


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 08:28 PM~8556087
> *then thats whats gonna happen cuz its on!!!!
> *


FUCKING REJECT YOUR GONNA GET SERVED LOCOS 4 LIFE STYLE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 14 2007, 07:52 PM~8556394
> *ALL THE SHIT YOU TALKING LIL MOTHERFUCKER IM COMING 2 GET YOUR ASS SO BE READY AND DONT GET STUCK *** :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


THE CHEERLEADER IS ON HERE DONT POST 2 HIM HE DONT NO IF HE IS A JUNCK LISTIC OR A STUNNA OR A CHEERLEADER


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 14 2007, 08:53 PM~8556410
> *YOU MEAN THE ELCO OR YOUR MC??????
> *


its both just mix them up


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 14 2007, 07:55 PM~8556427
> *come to PORTLAND
> *


4 WHAT YOU AINT SHIT


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 14 2007, 07:55 PM~8556427
> *come to PORTLAND
> *


I'M GONNA CUM ON PORTLAND


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 14 2007, 08:56 PM~8556450
> *FUCKING REJECT YOUR GONNA GET SERVED LOCOS 4 LIFE STYLE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fucking cheerleader talking shit then crying to johnny to save your ass!!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: hno: hno: hno: hno: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

BE RIGHT BACK


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 09:56 PM~8556452
> *shit too.!!!!!!I don't have no cars though????But i'll come over a jump rope :biggrin:*


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 08:57 PM~8556463
> *4 WHAT YOU AINT SHIT
> *


im not you first of all
AND THAT ELCO AINT SHIT OR THAT CAPRICE, 
NOW MY 64 WILL SERVE ALL THE ALL STARS :twak: 
IM AHEAD THE GAME YOU BEHIND :uh:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 14 2007, 08:47 PM~8556334
> *WHAT DID YOU DO TO THESE PEOPLE D......
> *


sup mike 
he didnt do nothing where just talking shit fuckin around


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 14 2007, 08:58 PM~8556468
> *I'M  GONNA CUM ON PORTLAND
> *


LIKE YOU DO TO YOURSELF LARD ASS


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

HEY IM GOING TO BURGER KING ANBODY WANT SUMTHING :wave:


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 08:56 PM~8556440
> *the only *** getting stuck is ur man dont start crying and you dont even got a car ooh wait its coming soon :roflmao:  i dont give a fuck what you got 3pumps 4pump lead sled lets do this gaylord  just pull up and thats that!!!!!!
> *


FUCKING *** I GOT A CAPRICE 4 YOUR ASS WHATS UP YOU RUN YOU FUCKING MOUTH 2 MUCH YOU FINALLY FOUND A HOME D N J HYDRAULICS CALL YOURSELF FORMING AN ALL STAR TEAM FUCKING *** FUCK YOU AND THAT ALL STAR TEAM THE DREAM TEAM IS GONNA BUST YO ASS LOCOS 4 LIFE AND STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS THATS A REAL TEAM ITS A M&M THANG FUCKING SUCKER


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 14 2007, 10:00 PM~8556491
> *im not you first of all
> AND THAT ELCO AINT SHIT OR THAT CAPRICE,
> NOW MY 64 WILL SERVE ALL THE ALL STARS :twak:
> ...


You got one win.....I think it's your turn to travel outside of your zip code. Come see what the real worlds all about :0


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 14 2007, 09:00 PM~8556491
> *im not you first of all
> AND THAT ELCO AINT SHIT OR THAT CAPRICE,
> NOW MY 64 WILL SERVE ALL THE ALL STARS :twak:
> ...


*MAKE SURE YOU HAVE COMPLETE MOTOR NEXT TIME YOU HOP!!!!*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 09:02 PM~8556507
> *HEY IM GOING TO BURGER KING ANBODY WANT SUMTHING :wave:
> *


get me whopper with no cheese a side of haters and some pull up or shut up gracias


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 14 2007, 09:02 PM~8556510
> *You got one win.....I think it's your turn to travel outside of your zip code. Come see what the real worlds all about :0
> *


YOUR WRONG I GOT ALL THE NW CHEVY TROPHIES
AND IF YOU HAD A CHEVY THAT ACTUALLY TALLIED UP SOME NUMBERS MAYBE I WOULD COME DOWN


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 08:59 PM~8556474
> *fucking cheerleader talking shit then crying to johnny to save your ass!!! :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


BITCH ASS MOTHER FUCKER YOU CANT EVEN BE IN PUBLIC CAUSE EVERYBODY WANTS 2 WOOP YOUR ASS *** YOU SEE ME IN THE STREETS IM SURE YOU WATCH VIDEOS AND WHAT I SAY I CAN BACK UP I DONT HIDE UNDER MY BITCHES SKIRT


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 09:04 PM~8556532
> *MAKE SURE YOU HAVE COMPLETE MOTOR NEXT TIME YOU HOP!!!!
> *


BRAND NEW FOOL, TRY AGAIN


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 08:04 PM~8556536
> *get me whopper with no cheese  a side of haters and some pull up or shut up  gracias
> *


GODDAMN MAKE THAT A DOUBLE


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 09:02 PM~8556507
> *HEY IM GOING TO BURGER KING ANBODY WANT SUMTHING :wave:
> *


there you go eating again fat boi 
im going to sic jenny craig on your ass
you fuckin troll


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 10:04 PM~8556536
> *get me whopper with no cheese  a side of haters and some pull up or shut up  gracias
> *


You sure you don't wont no dick cheese on it... :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 14 2007, 09:02 PM~8556508
> *FUCKING *** I GOT A CAPRICE 4 YOUR ASS WHATS UP YOU RUN YOU FUCKING MOUTH 2 MUCH YOU FINALLY FOUND A HOME D N J HYDRAULICS CALL YOURSELF FORMING AN ALL STAR TEAM FUCKING *** FUCK YOU AND THAT ALL STAR TEAM THE DREAM TEAM IS GONNA BUST YO ASS LOCOS 4 LIFE AND STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS THATS A REAL TEAM ITS A M&M THANG FUCKING SUCKER
> *


fuck you lame ass cheerleader get off everybodys dick and bust out pussy you dont have no car fucking cheerleader


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 14 2007, 09:05 PM~8556551
> *BITCH ASS MOTHER FUCKER YOU CANT EVEN BE IN PUBLIC CAUSE EVERYBODY WANTS 2 WOOP YOUR ASS  ***  YOU SEE ME IN THE STREETS IM SURE YOU WATCH VIDEOS AND WHAT I SAY I CAN BACK UP I DONT HIDE UNDER MY BITCHES SKIRT
> *


blahblahblah bitch bust out a car fucking nutt rider


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 08:54 PM~8556411
> *YOU 2 HOT THATS WHAT YOU GET  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU MEAN HES 2 STUCK CAUSE FROM THE LOOKS OF IT THAT ELCO IS STUCK LIKE CHUCK LOOK AT THE POSITION OF THE BACK TIRES THAT SHIT IS STUCK


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 09:05 PM~8556557
> *there you go eating again fat boi
> im going to sic jenny craig on your ass
> you fuckin troll
> *


*SEND HER OVER BUT PLEASE MAKE SURE SHE LOOKS GOOD*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 14 2007, 10:05 PM~8556543
> *YOUR WRONG I GOT ALL THE NW CHEVY TROPHIES
> AND IF YOU HAD A CHEVY THAT ACTUALLY TALLIED UP SOME NUMBERS MAYBE I WOULD COME DOWN
> *


Sorry ,I'm too busy running a real shop. Selling parts and building cars for CUSTOMERS

Can't be winning all the trophies ,The youngsters took them at Portland...Where were you. Late....Good excuse. :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 14 2007, 09:05 PM~8556558
> *You sure you don't wont no dick cheese on it... :biggrin:
> *


*THEY WOULD LOVE THAT* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 09:07 PM~8556576
> *blahblahblah bitch bust out a car fucking nutt rider
> *


COME 2 LA BITCH AND AS FAR ASS NUT RIDER CHECK YOUR ASS CAUSE YOU GOT CHIPPEN DS NUT PRINTED ON YOUR ASS 4RM RIDING DARRELS DICK 2 HARD I THINK THE ALL STAR GROUP RAN A TRAIN ON YOU SO YO CAN JOIN THERE GROUP CAUSE THAT IS NOT A TEAM


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 14 2007, 09:09 PM~8556601
> *Sorry ,I'm too busy running a real shop. Selling parts and building cars for CUSTOMERS
> 
> Can't  be winning all the trophies ,The youngsters took them at Portland...Where were you.  Late....Good excuse. :biggrin:
> *


PLEASE YOU AVOIDED, WHY YOU CANT GET A CHEVY THAT HIGH, AGAIN

THOSE KIDS DID 25 INCHES WITH YOUR EQUIPMENT MAN,
THEN HE FIXED HIS DRIVE LINE AT MY SHOP EARLIER TODAY

I HIT 95 IN MAY, IM JUST WAITING FOR SOMEONE TO RUN UP THEN EVERYONE WILL KNOW WHAT IT DO NOW :0


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 14 2007, 09:09 PM~8556601
> *Sorry ,I'm too busy running a real shop. Selling parts and building cars for <span style='color:red'>THATS HOW THEY DO IT UP HOME OF THE KUSH!!!BLAME IT ON THE DRUGS*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 14 2007, 10:13 PM~8556635
> *COME 2 LA BITCH AND AS FAR ASS NUT RIDER CHECK YOUR ASS CAUSE YOU GOT CHIPPEN DS NUT PRINTED ON YOUR ASS 4RM  RIDING DARRELS DICK 2 HARD I THINK THE ALL STAR GROUP RAN A TRAIN ON YOU SO YO CAN JOIN THERE GROUP CAUSE THAT IS NOT A TEAM
> *


Is that the meaning of jumped in.... :0


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

:wave: NENE WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT THAT NEW GROUP THE ALL STARS


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 08:13 PM~8556643
> *THATS HOW THEY DO IT UP HOME OF THE KUSH!!!BLAME IT ON THE DRUGS
> *


one car represents the whole nw fucken chippers


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 14 2007, 09:13 PM~8556635
> *COME 2 LA BITCH AND AS FAR ASS NUT RIDER CHECK YOUR ASS CAUSE YOU GOT CHIPPEN DS NUT PRINTED ON YOUR ASS 4RM  RIDING DARRELS DICK 2 HARD I THINK THE ALL STAR GROUP RAN A TRAIN ON YOU SO YO CAN JOIN THERE GROUP CAUSE THAT IS NOT A TEAM
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :tears: :tears: smells like a hater!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 14 2007, 10:13 PM~8556642
> *PLEASE YOU AVOIDED, WHY YOU CANT GET A CHEVY THAT HIGH, AGAIN
> 
> THOSE KIDS DID 25 INCHES WITH YOUR EQUIPMENT MAN,
> ...


I see, since you switched to Hi Low , youv'e been chippin out bad , Hey need some gears HAHAhAAHH :cheesy:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 14 2007, 09:14 PM~8556654
> *:wave: NENE WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT THAT NEW GROUP THE ALL STARS
> *


hey mr loker :roflmao: :roflmao: do you have a hopper right now?????yes or no


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 14 2007, 08:16 PM~8556664
> *I see, since you switched to Hi Low , youv'e been chippin out bad , Hey need some gears HAHAhAAHH :cheesy:
> *


give him the gears charge him for delivery 300$
where is the nw anyway :dunno:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 14 2007, 09:14 PM~8556655
> *one car represents the whole nw fucken chippers
> *


ITS EASY COME SERVE ME UP WITH A BAMMER RIDE YOU GOT


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 04:06 PM~8556560
> *fuck you lame ass cheerleader get off everybodys dick and bust out pussy you dont have no car fucking cheerleader
> *


tell me when and where bitch


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Aug 14 2007, 10:19 PM~8556704
> *tell me when and where bitch
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Aug 14 2007, 09:19 PM~8556704
> *tell me when and where bitch
> *


i got your bitch right here bitch


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 14 2007, 08:18 PM~8556691
> *ITS EASY COME SERVE ME UP WITH A BAMMER RIDE YOU GOT
> *


so fresh so clean see you in vegas mr no show :0


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

by the way this in not johny this is joker


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locos4life_@Aug 14 2007, 09:20 PM~8556714
> *by the way this in not johny this is joker
> *


i still got your bitch bitch


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

dam so much violance in this bitch :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 10:21 PM~8556724
> *i still got your bitch bitch
> *


well let her go


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 14 2007, 09:16 PM~8556664
> *I see, since you switched to Hi Low , youv'e been chippin out bad , Hey need some gears HAHAhAAHH :cheesy:
> *


I BEEN HILOW SINCE 97, YOUR WRONG AGAIN RON
NOPE YOUR GEARS ARENT WORKING ON NOTHING AROUND HERE
THESE FUCKERS HAVE BIG ASS STICKERS AND DONT DO SHIT.

STILL AVOIDING WHY YOU CANT GET THEM HIGHTS WITH A CHEVY AND ONLY A TRUCK :uh:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 09:21 PM~8556726
> *dam  so  much   violance  in this  bitch   :biggrin:
> *


you started it midget :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 14 2007, 09:21 PM~8556728
> *well let her go
> *


fuck no :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

can i get a biiiiiaaaaatttccccchhhhhh!!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 10:21 PM~8556726
> *dam  so  much  violance  in this  bitch  :biggrin:
> *


No fuckin shit...Cool it


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 14 2007, 08:00 PM~8556491
> *im not you first of all
> AND THAT ELCO AINT SHIT OR THAT CAPRICE,
> NOW MY 64 WILL SERVE ALL THE ALL STARS :twak:
> ...


yeah show up then ass munch


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 14 2007, 09:23 PM~8556745
> *No fuckin shit...Cool it
> *


it aint me its the haters


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 10:22 PM~8556735
> *you started it midget :biggrin:
> *


WHAT YOU TALKIN BOUT BORAT


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

JUST TO BE A DICK


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 14 2007, 09:23 PM~8556745
> *No fuckin shit...Cool it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 14 2007, 10:23 PM~8556745
> *No fuckin shit...Cool it
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Aug 14 2007, 09:23 PM~8556758
> *JUST TO BE A DICK
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 14 2007, 09:20 PM~8556712
> *so fresh so clean see you in vegas mr no show :0
> *


OH DONT TRIP HEAVY BOY I WILL BE IN TOWN FOR THAT
IM DRIVING MY SHIT AROUND TOWN, BLOWING THAT GOOD KUSH
THEN IF YOUR GOOD AND YOU HAVE A DRIVELINE AND BUMPERS
I WILL BREAK YOU OFF. :biggrin:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 09:24 PM~8556763
> *:uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


see what you started


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 14 2007, 08:08 PM~8556592
> *YOU MEAN HES 2 STUCK CAUSE FROM THE LOOKS OF IT THAT ELCO IS STUCK LIKE CHUCK LOOK AT THE POSITION OF THE BACK  TIRES THAT SHIT IS  STUCK
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 09:23 PM~8556753
> *yeah show up then ass munch
> *


ASS MUNCH? ALRIGHT I QUIT!


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 14 2007, 08:25 PM~8556773
> *OH DONT TRIP HEAVY BOY I WILL BE IN TOWN FOR THAT
> IM DRIVING MY SHIT AROUND TOWN, BLOWING THAT GOOD KUSH
> THEN IF YOUR GOOD AND YOU HAVE A DRIVELINE AND BUMPERS
> ...


its heavy chevy to you mr 1 win for 200 losses


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 10:25 PM~8556776
> *see what you started
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: AINT IT FUN KEEPS YOU ENTERTAINED


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 14 2007, 10:22 PM~8556733
> *I BEEN HILOW SINCE 97, YOUR WRONG AGAIN RON
> NOPE YOUR GEARS ARENT WORKING ON NOTHING AROUND HERE
> THESE FUCKERS HAVE BIG ASS STICKERS AND DONT DO SHIT.Won 1st at portland LRM show.and took home your easy money.
> ...


Because I build real shit, Not 18 or 20 batteries ,mulit gate,,,2 to the nose, I go where the moneys at, And driving up to your neck of the woods don't cover it.

Come out of the sand box and play with the adults, Must be a size issue with you.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 14 2007, 09:26 PM~8556785
> *its heavy chevy to you mr 1 win for 200 losses
> *


HEAVY IN THE ASS CHEVY :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 10:23 PM~8556753
> *yeah show up then ass munch
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 09:27 PM~8556794
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: AINT  IT FUN KEEPS  YOU ENTERTAINED
> *


all day for your ass


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 09:20 PM~8556711
> *i got your bitch right here bitch
> *


fucking *** my bitches dont fuck midgets


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 14 2007, 08:02 PM~8556508
> *FUCKING *** I GOT A CAPRICE 4 YOUR ASS WHATS UP YOU RUN YOU FUCKING MOUTH 2 MUCH YOU FINALLY FOUND A HOME D N J HYDRAULICS CALL YOURSELF FORMING AN ALL STAR TEAM FUCKING *** FUCK YOU AND THAT ALL STAR TEAM THE DREAM TEAM IS GONNA BUST YO ASS LOCOS 4 LIFE AND STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS THATS A REAL TEAM ITS A M&M THANG FUCKING SUCKER
> *


sounds like you eating shit 2 me


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 10:28 PM~8556812
> *all day for your ass
> *


NEED TO CHARGE THEN :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 14 2007, 08:27 PM~8556798
> *HEAVY IN THE ASS CHEVY :0
> *


big chippa dont get mad cause you lost to half the people on here


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 14 2007, 09:27 PM~8556797
> *Because I build real shit, Not 18 or 20 batteries ,mulit gate,,,2 to the nose, I go where the moneys at, And driving up to your neck of the woods don't cover it.
> 
> Come out of the sand box and play with the adults, Must be a size issue with you.
> *


QUIT RON 2 GATES 2 THE NOSE 14 BATTERIES
IM COMIN DOWN FOR VEGAS BRO DONT TRIP IM GONNA COME BY AND CHILL OUT.
YOUD FEEL ROBBED AT BIRTH IF YOU SEEN MY SIZE :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 14 2007, 09:28 PM~8556818
> *fucking *** my bitches dont fuck midgets
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i aint smiley!!!


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 14 2007, 09:29 PM~8556825
> *big chippa dont get mad cause you lost to half the people on here
> *


raise your hand if you beat killa in a hopp :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 14 2007, 08:28 PM~8556818
> *fucking *** my bitches dont fuck midgets
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 10:30 PM~8556844
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  i aint smiley!!!
> *


YOU AINT SMILEY CAUSE YOU AINT BUILD A CAR YET CUZ YOU BE DRIVING A MAJESTIC CAR AND CLAIMING ITS URS :biggrin: YOU STILL ON THAT YELLOW BUSS


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 08:30 PM~8556847
> *raise your hand if you beat killa in a hopp :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 14 2007, 09:29 PM~8556825
> *big chippa dont get mad cause you lost to half the people on here
> *


I DONT GET MAD I BUILD SHIT THAT DONT GET STUCK
AND IS COMPLETE.
IM LIKE MACYS BRO
YOU LIKE GOODWILL

GET MY DRIFT.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 14 2007, 10:30 PM~8556836
> *QUIT RON 2 GATES 2 THE NOSE 14 BATTERIES
> IM COMIN DOWN FOR VEGAS BRO DONT TRIP IM GONNA COME BY AND CHILL OUT.
> YOUD FEEL ROBBED AT BIRTH IF YOU SEEN MY SIZE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Alrite then, I'm out had fun...Going to do some traveling tomorrow


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 14 2007, 10:30 PM~8556836
> *QUIT RON 2 GATES 2 THE NOSE 14 BATTERIES
> IM COMIN DOWN FOR VEGAS BRO DONT TRIP IM GONNA COME BY AND CHILL OUT.
> YOUD FEEL ROBBED AT BIRTH IF YOU SEEN MY SIZE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Alrite then, I'm out had fun...Going to do some traveling tomorrow  

Bring some of that Purple haze shit!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 10:30 PM~8556844
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  i aint smiley!!!
> *


YOU AINT SMILEY CAUSE YOU AINT BUILD A CAR YET CUZ YOU BE DRIVING A MAJESTIC CAR AND CLAIMING ITS URS :biggrin: YOU STILL ON THAT YELLOW BUSS


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 08:17 PM~8556684
> *hey mr loker :roflmao:  :roflmao:  FUCK NO *


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

angel why the fuck do you send me your phone number in a pm message what the fuck is there 2 talk about on the phone lets hop bitch


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 09:30 PM~8556847
> *raise your hand if you beat killa in a hopp :wave:
> *


EVERY ONE GETS LUCKY SOMETIMES,THERE WONT BE #2


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 14 2007, 08:32 PM~8556865
> *I DONT GET MAD I BUILD SHIT THAT DONT GET STUCK
> AND IS COMPLETE.
> IM LIKE MACYS BRO
> ...


chale xplane pleeeessee


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 14 2007, 10:35 PM~8556883
> *angel why the fuck do you send me your phone number in a pm message what the fuck is there 2 talk about on the phone lets hop bitch
> *


 :0 :0 SAME THING WITH PINK LIPS HE BE DOING THAT :biggrin:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 14 2007, 09:32 PM~8556865
> *I DONT GET MAD I BUILD SHIT THAT DONT GET STUCK
> AND IS COMPLETE.
> IM LIKE MACYS BRO
> ...


complete with mitch match rims and no interior and some fucked up krylon paint 
you the man homie
























not


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 14 2007, 08:32 PM~8556865
> *I DONT GET MAD I BUILD SHIT THAT DONT GET STUCK
> AND IS COMPLETE.
> IM LIKE MACYS BRO
> ...


STAY AT YOUR SHOP BECAUSE THAT THE ONLY PLACE YOUR CAR DOES 90" STUCH


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 09:34 PM~8556877
> *FUCK NO
> *


chippen d our wrong cause i do have a car not one but 2 cars one trailer car and one street car


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 14 2007, 09:33 PM~8556870
> *:biggrin:  Alrite then, I'm out had fun...Going to do some traveling tomorrow
> 
> Bring some of that Purple haze shit!!!!!!!
> *


ILL HAVE AN ARRAY OF FLAVORS TO CHOSE FROM :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 14 2007, 08:35 PM~8556886
> *EVERY ONE GETS LUCKY SOMETIMES,THERE WONT BE #2
> *


there wont car number 2 either chipper


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 10:36 PM~8556901
> *STAY AT YOUR SHOP BECAUSE THAT THE ONLY PLACE YOUR CAR DOES 90" STUCH
> *


AND THERE GOES THE YELLOW BUSS :biggrin:AS THEY CALL IT IN COMPTON TONTO BUSS :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 08:36 PM~8556894
> *:0  :0 SAME  THING  WITH PINK LIPS  HE  BE  DOING THAT  :biggrin:
> *


SUCK A DICK FUCK BOY


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

I SEE THE REAL OWNER OF THAT ELCO SUPP BIG JOHN


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 09:37 PM~8556910
> *AND  THERE GOES  THE  YELLOW  BUSS  :biggrin:AS  THEY CALL IT  IN COMPTON  TONTO  BUSS  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 09:36 PM~8556896
> *complete with mitch match rims and no interior and some fucked up krylon paint
> you the man homie
> *


TIRE POPPED NOONE OPEN AT 6 AM IDIOT
KRYLON :biggrin: :biggrin: THATS HOUSE OF KOLOR CANDY FOOL
. ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE YOU A NERD THOUGH :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 10:38 PM~8556925
> *SUCK A DICK FUCK BOY
> *


OK CRASH DUMMY :biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

the real singlepump king is in this mothafucker ;i be out in 2 weeks 2 :machinegun: lay all u mothafuckers out iam going to bustthat ass wacthout 4 the wagon back from the dead


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 14 2007, 08:36 PM~8556903
> *chippen d our wrong cause i do have a car not one but 2 cars one trailer car and one street car
> *


CAN YOU LET ME NO WHAT THIS SHIT IS ? CHIPPEN D OUR WRONG WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

IM OPENING A HYDRO SHOP CALLED JJJJJJSDDDMMVNNDGHSJMDMMFDIDSCJNDSNJHGURVJFDNUIRHGUG WILL BE COMING SOON


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Aug 14 2007, 08:40 PM~8556943
> *the real singlepump king is in this mothafucker ;i be out in 2 weeks 2  :machinegun: lay all u mothafuckers out iam going to bustthat ass wacthout 4 the wagon back from the dead
> *


WHAT ABOUT THE BOY NAME JOHNNIE ?


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 14 2007, 09:39 PM~8556934
> *TIRE POPPED NOONE OPEN AT 6 AM IDIOT
> KRYLON :biggrin:  :biggrin:  THATS HOUSE OF KOLOR CANDY FOOL
> . ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE YOU A NERD THOUGH :0
> *


well who ever painted your car slap him and tell him never and i mean never touch a spray gun again in life


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 09:36 PM~8556901
> *STAY AT YOUR SHOP BECAUSE THAT THE ONLY PLACE YOUR CAR DOES 90" STUCH
> *


YOU ALL MOUTH, THAT SHIT DOES OVER 100 AND FALLS
COME FIND OUT HOW MUCH MORE IT DOES :0 OR SHUT UP
OR BETTER YET BRING ONE OF THOSE JALOPYS TO VEGAS.
IN MAY IT DID MORE THAN YOU EVER HAVE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 10:42 PM~8556969
> *well who ever painted your car slap him and tell him never and i mean never touch a spray gun again in life
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 08:42 PM~8556969
> *well who ever painted your car slap him and tell him never and i mean never touch a spray gun again in life
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 08:40 PM~8556951
> *IM  OPENING  A HYDRO SHOP  CALLED  JJJJJJSDDDMMVNNDGHSJMDMMFDIDSCJNDSNJHGURVJFDNUIRHGUG  WILL BE  COMING  SOON
> *


IT SHOULD BE CALLED *** HYDROS 4 THE *** IN YOU


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 14 2007, 09:35 PM~8556883
> *angel why the fuck do you send me your phone number in a pm message what the fuck is there 2 talk about on the phone lets hop bitch
> *


you make no sence im trying to go to brake you *** ass off first this internet shit aint gonna do it so you want to internet hopp first lets do this ill go where your at


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 10:44 PM~8556981
> *IT SHOULD BE CALLED *** HYDROS 4 THE *** IN YOU
> *


JUS T TRYIN TO COPY THE SAME NAME YOU HAVE :biggrin:


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 09:40 PM~8556951
> *IM  OPENING  A HYDRO SHOP  CALLED  JJJJJJSDDDMMVNNDGHSJMDMMFDIDSCJNDSNJHGURVJFDNUIRHGUG  WILL BE  COMING  SOON
> *


that sound like the all star group 2 me :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 09:42 PM~8556969
> *well who ever painted your car slap him and tell him never and i mean never touch a spray gun again in life
> *


OK BUSTER. ITS ALREADY BIENG FEATURED IN A MAGAZINE, BE CAREFULL WHO YOU TALK ABOUT SLAPPING.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 14 2007, 08:43 PM~8556970
> *YOU ALL MOUTH, THAT SHIT DOES OVER 100 AND FALLS
> COME FIND OUT HOW MUCH MORE IT DOES :0  OR SHUT UP
> OR BETTER YET BRING ONE OF THOSE JALOPYS TO VEGAS.
> ...


BRING SOME CASH 2 AND MAKE SURE YOU SHOW UP CHIPPER


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 14 2007, 10:45 PM~8556988
> *that sound like the all star group 2 me :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NO THEY HAVE A YELLOW BUSS AND JOEY IS THE DRIVER


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 14 2007, 09:43 PM~8556979
> *:roflmao:
> *


MUST BE FUNNY TO YOU ALL YOU RUN IS MAACO :0


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 14 2007, 09:43 PM~8556970
> *YOU ALL MOUTH, THAT SHIT DOES OVER 100 AND FALLS
> COME FIND OUT HOW MUCH MORE IT DOES :0  OR SHUT UP
> OR BETTER YET BRING ONE OF THOSE JALOPYS TO VEGAS.
> ...


homie your car is not clean period 
its a bucket
and if you are doing thoe inches that good for you 
seeing is believe to me talk is cheap 

chipper mister 1 for 200 stick to the oregon homie you the king there but here you nothing but chipper


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 14 2007, 08:45 PM~8556988
> *that sound like the all star group 2 me :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHAT BIG M ARE YOU FROM :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 09:42 PM~8556964
> *WHAT ABOUT THE BOY NAME JOHNNIE ?
> *


you dream about johhnie you stay with that ****** name in yo mouth crazy fuck


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 14 2007, 08:46 PM~8557001
> *MUST BE FUNNY TO YOU ALL YOU RUN IS MAACO :0
> *


how many cars are you bringing that are yours chipper
ill match your car for car and all working :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 08:46 PM~8556999
> *NO THEY HAVE A YELLOW  BUSS  AND  JOEY IS  THE DRIVER
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locos4life (Apr 4, 2006)

I' AM THE SINGLEPUMP ''ACE '' NOT THE KING


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 09:45 PM~8556993
> *BRING SOME CASH 2 AND MAKE SURE YOU SHOW UP CHIPPER
> *


BRING SOME CASH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THINK ILL BE IN VEGAS WITH NO CASH? ILL HAVE 6 MONTHS OF YOUR WAGES IN MY POCKET,TO BLOW
YOUR A CLOWN.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

DARREL ARE THE WHITE PEOPLE YOU LIVING WITH DO THEY LET YOU STAY ON THE COMP THIS LONG


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 14 2007, 09:45 PM~8556990
> *OK BUSTER. ITS ALREADY BIENG FEATURED IN A MAGAZINE, BE CAREFULL WHO YOU TALK ABOUT SLAPPING.
> *


what magazine bucket trader 

and i dont give a fuck who painted it slap that mothafucka


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 10:48 PM~8557023
> *what magazine bucket trader
> 
> and i dont give a fuck who painted it slap that mothafucka
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 09:46 PM~8556999
> *NO THEY HAVE A YELLOW  BUSS  AND  JOEY IS  THE DRIVER
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 09:47 PM~8557009
> *WHAT BIG M ARE YOU FROM  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


you know where im 4rm pinklips and 4 those who dont know its maniacos cc


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 09:46 PM~8557006
> *homie your car is not clean period
> its a bucket
> and if you are doing thoe inches that good for you
> ...


YOU AINT BEAT TODD :0 I DID THAT.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 14 2007, 08:47 PM~8557015
> *you dream about johhnie you stay with that ****** name in yo mouth crazy fuck
> *


JOHHNIE IS THE PAST AND SO ARE YOU DONT MAKE ME BRAKE HIM OF 19 MORE TIMES :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 10:50 PM~8557043
> *JOHHNIE IS THE PAST AND SO ARE YOU DONT MAKE ME BRAKE HIM OF 19 MORE TIMES  :0
> *


YOU MUST HAVE BEEN LATE ON CATCHING THE TONTO BUSS DARREL SPELL CHECK ON ISLE 728 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 09:48 PM~8557023
> *what magazine bucket trader
> 
> and i dont give a fuck who painted it slap that mothafucka
> *


THAT WILL GET YOU SLAPPED AND STOMPED, BETTER TALK CARS CHUMP.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 14 2007, 08:49 PM~8557036
> *you know where im 4rm pinklips  and  4 those who dont know its maniacos cc
> *


NO YOUR NOT YOUR A JUNCKLISTICK :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 14 2007, 10:51 PM~8557056
> *THAT WILL GET YOU SLAPPED AND STOMPED, BETTER TALK CARS CHUMP.
> *


 :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 08:48 PM~8557023
> *what magazine bucket trader
> 
> and i dont give a fuck who painted it slap that mothafucka
> *


bucket trader
for sale 64 lowrider just like the real eses and ******
you too could be just like them
p.s. it a chipper willing to trade for a juiced gremlin
:roflmao: call anytime ask for biff


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

21 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
17 Members: CAPRICHOSO86, locos4life, 87CuTT, BIGKILLA503, wantsome, SupremeAir, mister x, Unlimited Hustle, richie562, BIG ED, BigBoi 1, dena4life-D, beachcity, joker aka stunna, Big Rich, radicalkingz, MAC-A-LAC

I WONDER WHO ARE THESE LOOKERS (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)[/


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 14 2007, 10:52 PM~8557068
> *bucket trader
> for sale 64 lowrider just like the real eses and ******
> you too could be just like them
> ...


BIFF :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 14 2007, 09:52 PM~8557068
> *bucket trader
> for sale 64 lowrider just like the real eses and ******
> you too could be just like them
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 14 2007, 09:49 PM~8557042
> *YOU AINT BEAT TODD :0 I DID THAT.
> *


i dont want to beat todd thats the homie i dont have nothing against him his cars are clean and they work you car is trash for as much money as you say you have you cant tell by lookin at your car pimpin :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 14 2007, 09:52 PM~8557068
> *bucket trader
> for sale 64 lowrider just like the real eses and ******
> you too could be just like them
> ...


DAMN YOU AGAIN GO EAT OR SOMETHING, YOU FUCKERS SWARM LIKE BEES. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Aug 14 2007, 10:52 PM~8557071
> *21 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 17 Members: CAPRICHOSO86, locos4life, 87CuTT, BIGKILLA503, wantsome, SupremeAir, mister x, Unlimited Hustle, richie562, BIG ED, BigBoi 1, dena4life-D, beachcity, joker aka stunna, Big Rich, radicalkingz, MAC-A-LAC
> 
> ...


1 IS ME FUCKER SO STOP WONDERING :biggrin:AND THE OTHER IS PAPARZZI TRUUCHA


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 14 2007, 08:51 PM~8557056
> *THAT WILL GET YOU SLAPPED AND STOMPED, BETTER TALK CARS CHUMP.
> *


YOUR CAR DONT DO SHIT NOW YOU WANT 2 BOX :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 09:53 PM~8557084
> *i dont want to beat todd thats the homie i dont have nothing against him his cars are clean and they work you car is trash for as much money as you say you have you cant tell by lookin at your car pimpin :biggrin:
> *


YOU CANT.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 14 2007, 08:53 PM~8557088
> *DAMN YOU AGAIN GO EAT OR SOMETHING, YOU FUCKERS SWARM LIKE BEES. :biggrin:
> *


richie rich with one car


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 09:53 PM~8557084
> *i dont want to beat todd thats the homie i dont have nothing against him his cars are clean and they work you car is trash for as much money as you say you have you cant tell by lookin at your car pimpin :biggrin:
> *


thats true though todd does have the cleanest shit


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 09:50 PM~8557043
> *JOHNNY
> IS THE PAST AND SO ARE YOU DONT MAKE ME BREAK HIM OF 19 MORE TIMES  :0
> *


I JUST FIX IT FOR YOU :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 14 2007, 10:54 PM~8557107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT DARREL SLAPING UMPA LUMPA :biggrin: AKA JESSE


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Aug 14 2007, 08:55 PM~8557116
> *I JUST FIX IT FOR YOU  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

YAAAAA TTHEEEEEEE YYYYYYEEEEEELLLLLLLLLOOOOWWWWWWW BUUUUSSSSSSSS








YOU PEOPLE ARE TO SERIOUS HAVE A LAUGH


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 14 2007, 09:51 PM~8557056
> *THAT WILL GET YOU SLAPPED AND STOMPED, BETTER TALK CARS CHUMP.
> *


ohh your an internet banger 
stop dont shot me with you mouse homie in sorry 
fuckin ****


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 09:53 PM~8557092
> *YOUR CAR DONT DO SHIT NOW YOU WANT 2 BOX  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:
> *


NO HOMIE BUT IF CATS WANNA TALK ABOUT HITTING AND SHIT
IM NOT NO PUSH OVER


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 09:44 PM~8556985
> *you make no sence im trying to go to brake you *** ass off first this internet shit aint gonna do it so you want to internet hopp first lets do this ill go where your at
> *


im not that hard 2 find your cousin is my club member he can tell you where im @ fucking internet warrior you sound like a straight bitch always selling wolf tickets back your shit up you bitch ass sucker i never seen you in my life only that big fish tape you stupid nobody and i bet that elco is the only car you got ***


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Aug 14 2007, 10:56 PM~8557131
> *YAAAAA TTHEEEEEEE YYYYYYEEEEEELLLLLLLLLOOOOWWWWWWW BUUUUSSSSSSSS
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT JESSE OR JOEY :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 09:56 PM~8557132
> *ohh your an internet banger
> stop dont shot me with you mouse homie in sorry
> fuckin ****
> *


HAHAHA, OK FUCKIN PUNK.SEE YA AROUND


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*HEY BIFF SAN MATEO IS GOING 2 BE A GOOD SHOW LAST TIME 2 QUALIFY*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

BIFF LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 14 2007, 08:56 PM~8557134
> *NO HOMIE BUT IF CATS WANNA TALK ABOUT HITTING AND SHIT
> IM NOT NO PUSH OVER
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 09:50 PM~8557043
> *JOHHNIE IS THE PAST AND SO ARE YOU DONT MAKE ME BRAKE HIM OF 19 MORE TIMES  :0
> *


bring it on pink lips


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 14 2007, 09:54 PM~8557100
> *YOU CANT.
> *


i think your missing the point the point is you talk about your car like its something we all need to look at and go damm hes going to hopp that, you know like todd and me do everyday


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 08:56 PM~8557138
> *IS  THAT JESSE  OR  JOEY   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 08:13 PM~8556643
> *THATS HOW THEY DO IT UP HOME OF THE KUSH!!!BLAME IT ON THE DRUGS
> *


HAHAHAHA


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

DARREL UR NEW NAME IS BIFF BIFFS CUSTOM HYDROS


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 09:55 PM~8557123
> *THAT DARREL SLAPING  UMPA LUMPA  :biggrin: AKA  JESSE
> *


NOT ENOUGH INCHES :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 08:57 PM~8557145
> *GO GET A CAR SO YOU CAN QUALIFY FAT SHIT </span>:0*


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 09:51 PM~8557063
> *NO YOUR NOT YOUR A JUNCKLISTICK  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: slap yourself 4 that one


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 08:57 PM~8557145
> *HEY BIFF SAN MATEO IS GOING 2 BE A GOOD SHOW LAST TIME 2 QUALIFY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 10:59 PM~8557176
> *GO GET A CAR SO YOU CAN QUALIFY FAT SHIT  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 09:53 PM~8557089
> *1 IS  ME  FUCKER  SO STOP  WONDERING  :biggrin:AND THE OTHER  IS  PAPARZZI  TRUUCHA*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 08:59 PM~8557168
> *DARREL  UR  NEW  NAME  IS  BIFF  BIFFS  CUSTOM  HYDROS
> *


DONT WATCH ME WATCH DVD FUCK BOY


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 14 2007, 09:57 PM~8557144
> *HAHAHA, OK FUCKIN PUNK.SEE YA AROUND
> *


make sure you do


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

INTERNET BANGIN








THIS THE HARDEST ***** IN WISCONSIN :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 09:58 PM~8557162
> *i think your missing the point the point is you talk about your car like its something we all need to look at and go damm hes going to hopp that, you know like todd and me do everyday
> *


TODD IS ELITE YOU ARE TRASH, AND YOUR VERY FUNNY
YOUR NAME WILL NEVER EVEN BE SAID IN A SENTENCE WITH TODD IN IT.


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 14 2007, 09:56 PM~8557135
> *im not that hard 2 find your cousin is my club member he can tell you where im @   fucking internet warrior you sound like a straight bitch always selling wolf tickets back your shit up you bitch ass sucker i never  seen you in my life only that big fish tape you stupid nobody and i bet that elco is the only car you got ***
> *


fuck you punk ass bitch your *** ass is always cheerleading for someone in the videos fuckn lame. you are a straight bitch, you want some come get some bitch fuck you and your car bitch./ fuckin trying to be hard on the net is your fuck bitch ass \ no car bitch fuck it ill go to your bitch ass or go to my cousins shop bitch


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 14 2007, 09:54 PM~8557107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


here you go and it looks like you


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*LET ME CORRECT THAT BIFF 503 *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 14 2007, 09:00 PM~8557181
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: slap yourself 4 that one
> *


OK I WILL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 11:01 PM~8557192
> *DONT WATCH ME WATCH DVD FUCK BOY
> *


WTF BIFF YOU DONT MAKE NO SENSE


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 14 2007, 10:01 PM~8557196
> *TODD IS ELITE YOU ARE TRASH, AND YOUR VERY FUNNY
> YOUR NAME WILL NEVER EVEN BE SAID IN A SENTENCE WITH TODD IN IT.
> *


REAL TIGHT LIKE THAT YELLOW COUPE :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 10:02 PM~8557208
> *LET ME CORRECT THAT BIFF 503
> *


GO TRY TO OPEN THAT SHOP OR SOMETHING
YOU DONT WANT SHIT


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Aug 14 2007, 10:01 PM~8557195
> *INTERNET BANGIN
> 
> 
> ...


*HEY JESSE CAN I GET A WINSHIELD 4 84 CADILLAC*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 11:04 PM~8557231
> *HEY JESSE CAN I GET A WINSHIELD 4 84 CADILLAC
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 10:02 PM~8557205
> *fuck you punk ass bitch your *** ass is always cheerleading for someone in the videos fuckn lame. you are a straight bitch, you want some come get some bitch fuck you and your car bitch./ fuckin trying to be hard on the net is your fuck bitch ass \ no car bitch
> *


like i said come 2 la and i will bust your ass and woop your ass while im @ it fucking *** you aint shit your a nobody and i can back my shit up not like you one of my members spit in your face and you didnt do shit bitchass motherfucker that the worst of the worst if you let someone spit in your face and dont do shit about it fucking leva :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

hno:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

503 327 4193 IF ANYONE WANTS TO TEST THE WATER BEFORE VEGAS


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 14 2007, 09:07 PM~8557253
> *like i said come 2 la and i will bust your ass  and woop your ass while im @ it fucking *** you aint shit your a nobody and i can back my shit up not like you one of my members spit in your face and you didnt do shit bitchass motherfucker that the worst of the worst if you let someone spit in your face and dont do shit about it fucking leva :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 14 2007, 10:02 PM~8557220
> *REAL TIGHT LIKE THAT YELLOW COUPE :0
> *


how about this one i know what it takes to build a nice car homie you are the trash homie just open you garage and look












































thats what a clean car is homie not that junk you have


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 14 2007, 10:07 PM~8557253
> *like i said come 2 la and i will bust your ass  and woop your ass while im @ it fucking *** you aint shit your a nobody and i can back my shit up not like you one of my members spit in your face and you didnt do shit bitchass motherfucker that the worst of the worst if you let someone spit in your face and dont do shit about it fucking leva :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


fuck you and fuck maniacos bitch and aint no one spit in my face you fuckn leva and handle it you fuckin bitch internet bitch. making shit up fuckin *** bitch fuck your life hating ass bitch


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 14 2007, 09:09 PM~8557282
> *503 327 4193 IF ANYONE WANTS TO TEST THE WATER BEFORE VEGAS
> *


hey biff sorry for not putting the number on the fo for sale 
good looking out your a real trooper :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 14 2007, 10:07 PM~8557253
> *like i said come 2 la and i will bust your ass  and woop your ass while im @ it fucking *** you aint shit your a nobody and i can back my shit up not like you one of my members spit in your face and you didnt do shit bitchass motherfucker that the worst of the worst if you let someone spit in your face and dont do shit about it fucking leva :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 10:11 PM~8557297
> *fuck you and fuck maniacos bitch and aint no one spit in my face you fuckn leva and handle it you fuckin bitch internet bitch. making shit up fuckin *** bitch fuck your life hating ass bitch
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
DAMNNNNNNNNN BUTT HURT ,


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

ITS GETING GOOD IN HERE :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Aug 14 2007, 10:14 PM~8557324
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> DAMNNNNNNNNN BUTT HURT ,
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 09:11 PM~8557297
> *THIS SHIT IS FUCKING STUPID *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 14 2007, 11:15 PM~8557326
> *ITS GETING GOOD IN HERE :biggrin:
> *


YOU STARTED THIS FAT ASS CALLING OUT TODD AND SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 14 2007, 10:15 PM~8557326
> *ITS GETING GOOD IN HERE :biggrin:
> *


SPELL CHECK AGAIN JOEMAN '' GETTING ''


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

jose luis jose luis jose luis


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Aug 14 2007, 11:16 PM~8557344
> *SPELL CHECK AGAIN JOEMAN '' GETTING ''
> *


IM TELLIN YOU FOOL HE IS THE LEADER OF THE YELLOW TONTO BUSS HE THE DRIVER :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 10:15 PM~8557339
> *YOU STARTED  THIS  FAT ASS CALLING  OUT TODD AND  SHIT  :biggrin:
> *


THAT ME AND HIM NOT YOU GO TO SLEEP THANK YOU ARMAN :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 10:15 PM~8557338
> *THIS SHIT IS FUCKING STUPID
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :ugh: :ugh: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 14 2007, 10:17 PM~8557350
> *jose luis jose luis jose luis
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Aug 14 2007, 10:16 PM~8557344
> *SPELL CHECK AGAIN JOEMAN '' GETTING ''
> *


YES SIR


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 14 2007, 11:17 PM~8557361
> *THAT ME AND HIM NOT YOU GO TO SLEEP THANK YOU ARMAN :biggrin:
> *


SPELL CHECK ON ISLE 800 PLZ THANK YOU AND YOU CALLED HIM OUT CHUMP AND THE MAJESTICS :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 14 2007, 09:17 PM~8557350
> *jose luis jose luis jose luis
> *


WHATS UP MIKE ? 2 BAD WEE DONT GET BUT HURT AND WANT 2 BOX :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 14 2007, 09:18 PM~8557370
> *YES SIR
> *


CHIPPING JOE :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 10:18 PM~8557371
> *SPELL CHECK  ON  ISLE  800 PLZ  THANK  YOU  AND  YOU CALLED  HIM  OUT CHUMP  AND  THE MAJESTICS  :0
> *


OK SHORT SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 09:19 PM~8557375
> *WHATS UP MIKE ? 2 BAD WEE DONT GET BUT HURT AND WANT 2 BOX  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fuck it


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 14 2007, 09:19 PM~8557381
> *CHIPPING JOE :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 14 2007, 11:19 PM~8557382
> *OK  SHORT SHIT :biggrin:
> *


OK DICK JENNY CRAIG DROP OUT ITS LIKE THE OTHER NITE I DONT CARE ABOUT THE GRILL THEN I TOOK IT THEN YOU CAME BACK CRYIN I WANT IT BACK GOT YOU ON TAPE FUCKER CRYIN :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 14 2007, 10:19 PM~8557381
> *CHIPPING JOE :cheesy:
> *


CHIPPING JOE GOING TO GET THAT ASS :


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

im out bitches nighty night biff


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 10:11 PM~8557297
> *fuck you and fuck maniacos bitch and aint no one spit in my face you fuckn leva and handle it you fuckin bitch internet bitch. making shit up fuckin *** bitch fuck your life hating ass bitch
> *


well fuck you and your hood if you have one my boy john 4rm vegas spit on your bitch ass face sorry motherfucker and ima show you what fuck maniacos means you bitch cant wait 2 see your bitch ass dont hide fucking bitch cause thats what your use 2 doing or i will see you in vegas thats if you dont hide 4 the super show and what im saying is palabra


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 09:21 PM~8557396
> *OK DICK  JENNY CRAIG  DROP  OUT  ITS  LIKE  THE  OTHER  NITE  I DONT CARE  ABOUT  THE  GRILL  THEN  I TOOK  IT THEN  YOU CAME  BACK CRYIN  I WANT  IT BACK  GOT  YOU ON TAPE  FUCKER  CRYIN  :0  :biggrin:
> *


NO THAT WAS ME :biggrin:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 10:15 PM~8557338
> *THIS SHIT IS FUCKING STUPID
> *


mas puto


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 14 2007, 11:22 PM~8557403
> *CHIPPING JOE GOING TO GET THAT ASS :
> *


RECH YO GOUNG TOE LAT JEOY TELKIN TOE YUO LAKE THEAT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 10:21 PM~8557396
> *OK DICK  JENNY CRAIG  DROP  OUT  ITS  LIKE  THE  OTHER  NITE  I DONT CARE  ABOUT  THE  GRILL  THEN  I TOOK  IT THEN  YOU CAME  BACK CRYIN  I WANT  IT BACK  GOT  YOU ON TAPE  FUCKER  CRYIN  :0  :biggrin:
> *


OK FOO WILL SEE


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 14 2007, 09:22 PM~8557408
> *well fuck you and your hood if you have one  my boy john 4rm vegas spit on your bitch ass face sorry motherfucker and ima show you what fuck maniacos means you bitch cant wait 2 see your bitch ass dont hide fucking bitch cause thats what your use 2 doing or i will see you in vegas thats if you dont hide 4 the super show and what im saying is palabra
> *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 14 2007, 09:22 PM~8557408
> *well fuck you and your hood if you have one  my boy john 4rm vegas spit on your bitch ass face sorry motherfucker and ima show you what fuck maniacos means you bitch cant wait 2 see your bitch ass dont hide fucking bitch cause thats what your use 2 doing or i will see you in vegas thats if you dont hide 4 the super show and what im saying is palabra
> *


WHAT IS THIS A GANG FIGHT OR WHAT :roflmao: :roflmao: KISS AND MAKE UP :0


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 10:19 PM~8557375
> *BUT YOUR ALWAYS YELLIN AND CRYING LIKE A LITTLE BABY :tears: :tears: :tears:*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 11:22 PM~8557409
> *NO THAT WAS ME  :biggrin:
> *


NO IT WAS HIM CRYIN I WANT MY GRILL FAT ASS NEXT TIME DONT SAY YOU DONT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT A CAR IF YOUR GONNA CRY ABOUT IT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 10:23 PM~8557418
> *RECH YO GOUNG TOE LAT JEOY TELKIN TOE  YUO LAKE THEAT :biggrin:
> *


SMILEY ITS PASS YOUR BED TIME GO TO SLEEP


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

*QUOTE(JOEMAN @ Aug 14 2007, 11:17 PM) 
THAT ME AND HIM NOT YOU GO TO SLEEP THANK YOU ARMAN* 

I THINK HE MEANS >>>>>>
THAT'S ME NOT HIM NOW GO TO SLEEP THANK YOU . ARMAN !

I GOT YOU COVER JOEMAN :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 14 2007, 11:23 PM~8557423
> *OK FOO WILL SEE
> *


IM WAITING AND DONT COME TO MY SHOP CRYING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 14 2007, 09:22 PM~8557403
> *CHIPPING JOE GOING TO GET THAT ASS :
> *


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Aug 14 2007, 10:24 PM~8557439
> *QUOTE(JOEMAN @ Aug 14 2007, 11:17 PM)
> THAT ME AND HIM NOT YOU GO TO SLEEP THANK YOU ARMAN
> 
> ...


GOOD LOOKING OUT :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 14 2007, 11:24 PM~8557436
> *SMILEY ITS PASS YOUR BED TIME GO TO SLEEP
> *


DONT MAKE ME BRING UP THE DRILL STORY :biggrin:


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 10:23 PM~8557418
> *RECH YO GOUNG TOE LAT JEOY TELKIN TOE  YUO LAKE THEAT :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 10:25 PM~8557443
> *IM WAITING  AND  DONT COME  TO MY SHOP CRYING  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CRYING FOR WHAT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 09:23 PM~8557418
> *RECH YO GOUNG TOE LAT JEOY TELKIN TOE  YUO LAKE THEAT :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 14 2007, 11:25 PM~8557444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: HE IS THE VILLAGE


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 14 2007, 10:22 PM~8557408
> *well fuck you and your hood if you have one  my boy john 4rm vegas spit on your bitch ass face sorry motherfucker and ima show you what fuck maniacos means you bitch cant wait 2 see your bitch ass dont hide fucking bitch cause thats what your use 2 doing or i will see you in vegas thats if you dont hide 4 the super show and what im saying is palabra
> *


you should be a story book writerbitch you talk a good one and want to wait why wait you can get me this weekend and that bitch didnt do shit like that fuckn story telling ass bitch but what can i say you roll with snitches like the bitch you are sorry ass mother fucking punk


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 10:26 PM~8557452
> *DONT MAKE  ME  BRING  UP THE DRILL STORY  :biggrin:
> *


bring it up :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 09:24 PM~8557431
> *SO WHAT I HAVE A CAR 10 CARS NOT DIECAST CAR FAT FUCK LIKE YOU :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:*


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 10:26 PM~8557452
> *DONT MAKE  ME  BRING  UP THE DRILL STORY  :biggrin:
> *


YOUR A FOO :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 14 2007, 11:27 PM~8557458
> *CRYING FOR WHAT
> *


ABOUT UR YELLOW TONTO BUSS


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 14 2007, 10:27 PM~8557463
> *bring it up :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 10:27 PM~8557471
> *ABOUT  UR  YELLOW  TONTO  BUSS
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 14 2007, 11:27 PM~8557463
> *bring it up :biggrin:
> *


LET HIM TALK SO MORE SO I CAN CLOWN HIS ASS :biggrin:


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 10:27 PM~8557462
> *you should be a story book writerbitch you talk a good one and want to wait why wait you can get me this weekend and that bitch didnt do shit like that fuckn story telling ass bitch but what can i say you roll with snitches like the bitch you are sorry ass mother fucking punk
> *


dont trip bitch we will bump into eachother this weekend thats is you come 2 la oh


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 14 2007, 11:27 PM~8557467
> *YOUR A FOO :biggrin:
> *


NO SPEAKA CHINESSE WTF IS A FOO IS THAT SUM KIND OF A CHINESSE FOOD


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 10:27 PM~8557465
> *HAVENT SEEN ONE OF YOURS YET STOP WORKING ON OTHER PEOPLES CAR AND BRING URS OUT*


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 10:27 PM~8557471
> *ABOUT  UR  YELLOW  TONTO  BUSS
> *


he got it donked out on 40's


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

OLD MAN WE SEE YOU LOOKING :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 09:30 PM~8557497
> *IF YOU GET OUT MORE YOU WOULD SEE SHIT FACE :0*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 14 2007, 10:29 PM~8557485
> *dont trip bitch we will bump into eachother this weekend thats is you come 2 la oh
> *


 ya you can go to alberts shop and we can do this there you fucking rat roller dont trip no more needds to be said then!!!!!


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 10:32 PM~8557506
> *OK CUM FACE*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 14 2007, 09:29 PM~8557485
> *dont trip bitch we will bump into eachother this weekend thats is you come 2 la oh
> *


WHAT IS THIS SHIT ? THATS IS YOU COME 2 LA OH :dunno: :dunno: :buttkick:


----------



## KIKOUNO (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 10:04 PM~8557231
> *HEY JESSE CAN I GET A WINSHIELD 4 84 CADILLAC
> *


thas nene :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 09:33 PM~8557519
> * WHAT I WILL FUCK YOU AND HIM UP WHATS UP LETS DO THIS YOU AND JOKER AT THE SAME TIME :0 *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 09:34 PM~8557523
> *GO EAT ASS FAT FUCK *


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 10:37 PM~8557548
> *GO EAT ASS FAT FUCK
> *


yeah what he said


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 14 2007, 10:49 PM~8557613
> *yeah what he said
> *


*STOP WITH THIS WWE SHIT NO TAG TEAMS ALLOWED!ONLY ON TEAM GAY STARS IS OKAY*


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

:uh: TOO MANY FIGHTING WORDS NOW.EVERBODY SAY IT WITH ME 3 TIME(OOOOOOOSSSSSSSAAAAAA,OOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSAAAAAAAA,OOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSAAAAAAA)AND AT THE SAME TIME RUB YOUR SELF BEHIND YOUR EARS.IT WILL CALM YOU DOWN.


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 14 2007, 08:51 PM~8556371
> *IM COMING SOON CHIPPEN D
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 14 2007, 11:00 PM~8557706
> *:uh:  TOO MANY FIGHTING WORDS NOW.EVERBODY SAY IT WITH ME 3 TIME(OOOOOOOSSSSSSSAAAAAA,OOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSAAAAAAAA,OOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSAAAAAAA)AND AT THE SAME TIME RUB YOUR SELF BEHIND YOUR EARS.IT WILL CALM YOU DOWN.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

damn , not trying to but in but this shit is better than a novela


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

ROAD TRIP 4 THE GAYSTARS


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 11:41 PM~8557953
> *ROAD TRIP 4 THE GAYSTARS
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

I JUST SPOTTED DaRREL


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

* :wave: SEE U GAYS LATER IM OUT*


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Aug 14 2007, 10:49 PM~8557042
> *YOU AINT BEAT TODD :0 I DID THAT.
> *


because his car didnt work ! like the last time you meet and that gold 4 didnt work but a w is a w and you know his car works know!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 10:30 PM~8557491
> *NO SPEAKA CHINESSE  WTF  IS  A FOO  IS  THAT SUM KIND  OF  A CHINESSE  FOOD
> *


 :scrutinize: :yes:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 04:28 PM~8554368
> *ITS ABOUT TIME HAPPY JOINED A TEAM!!!!!THE DREAM TEAM BROKE HIM OFF SO BAD HAD RETIRED 4 A MIN
> *


u act like u doing something!! u talk alot homeboy!! lets see some action!! :uh: :uh: :0


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 06:59 PM~8555261
> *LETS DO THIS  :0
> *


gots to shave my head again so i could look like cholo


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Aug 14 2007, 07:14 PM~8555359
> *ARE YOU TELLING ME :nono: MY PERSONAL TEAM MAKES PEOPLE :tears:  COME ON HOMIE ITS BEEN DONE BEFORE AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN :biggrin: TEAM MUNOZ HOMIE THOUGHT YOU KNEW...STILL DOWN FOR WHATEVER...
> *


iI THOUGHT IT WAS THE TEAM THAT RUNS WHEN THERES A FIGHT


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 08:59 PM~8556474
> *fucking cheerleader talking shit then crying to johnny to save your ass!!! :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


JOHNIE GOTS TO PUT HIM ON CHECK INSTEAD OF BACKING HIM UP


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 14 2007, 09:02 PM~8556508
> *FUCKING *** I GOT A CAPRICE 4 YOUR ASS WHATS UP YOU RUN YOU FUCKING MOUTH 2 MUCH YOU FINALLY FOUND A HOME D N J HYDRAULICS CALL YOURSELF FORMING AN ALL STAR TEAM FUCKING *** FUCK YOU AND THAT ALL STAR TEAM THE DREAM TEAM IS GONNA BUST YO ASS LOCOS 4 LIFE AND STREET LIFE HYDRAULICS THATS A REAL TEAM ITS A M&M THANG FUCKING SUCKER
> *


YOU SHOULD BE TEAM PARADISE M&M TEAM HOW CUTE


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 15 2007, 06:31 AM~8559019
> *iI THOUGHT IT WAS THE TEAM THAT RUNS WHEN THERES A FIGHT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :wow: :wow: hno: hno:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 09:55 PM~8557123
> *THAT DARREL SLAPING  UMPA LUMPA  :biggrin: AKA  JESSE
> *


THERE YOU GO AGAIN THINKING OF THE TWO COCKS IN YOU


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 15 2007, 08:08 AM~8559232
> *THERE YOU GO AGAIN THINKING OF THE TWO COCKS IN YOU
> *


god dam its to ealy for this shit :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 15 2007, 08:10 AM~8559243
> *god dam its to ealy for this shit  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


leave the midget alone hes probably running around in the shower so he can get wet


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 10:04 PM~8557231
> *HEY JESSE CAN I GET A WINSHIELD 4 84 CADILLAC
> *


OFF COURSE NOT YOU CANT GET SHIT FROM TEAM ALLSTARS REMEMBER YOURE THE COMPETITION


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 15 2007, 09:08 AM~8559232
> *THERE YOU GO AGAIN THINKING OF THE TWO COCKS IN YOU
> *


get to ur corner you fat fuck and ask your daddy darrel if you can be on the comp this early


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 15 2007, 09:11 AM~8559253
> *leave the midget alone hes probably running around in the shower so he can get wet
> *


LOOK BORAT DONT LET ME START EARLY THIS MORNING CLOWNING YOUR PE WEE HERMAN ASS AND THEN YOU GONNA START CRYIN STOP LIKE LAST TIME


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 15 2007, 09:11 AM~8559253
> *leave the midget alone hes probably running around in the shower so he can get wet
> *


FOOL LOOKS LIKE PEE WEE HERMAN ON CRACK


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 15 2007, 08:13 AM~8559262
> *LOOK BORAT  DONT LET ME START EARLY THIS  MORNING CLOWNING  YOUR PE WEE  HERMAN ASS  AND  THEN  YOU GONNA START  CRYIN  STOP LIKE  LAST TIME
> *


never that 
i know your tired after your shower in going to leave you alone mini you


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 15 2007, 09:15 AM~8559273
> *never that
> i know your tired after your shower in going to leave you alone mini you
> *


ITS TO EARLY TO BE THINKING OF GUYS IN THE SHOWER YOU LIL ****


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 14 2007, 10:18 PM~8557371
> *SPELL CHECK  ON  ISLE  800 PLZ  THANK  YOU  AND  YOU CALLED  HIM  OUT CHUMP  AND  THE MAJESTICS  :0
> *


WELL JOEY WAS A MAJESTIC AND THAT AINT THE ONLY ONE THAT WILL HOP THEIR OWN MEMBERS I KNOW ANOTHER MEMBER THAT WILL HOP ANOTHER MAJESTIC


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 15 2007, 09:17 AM~8559293
> *WELL JOEY WAS A MAJESTIC AND THAT AINT THE ONLY ONE THAT WILL HOP THEIR OWN MEMBERS I KNOW ANOTHER MEMBER THAT WILL HOP ANOTHER MAJESTIC
> *


KICK ROCKS YOU LIL **** MAKE SUM SENSE B4 YOU COME ON THIS SHIT OH UR YELLOW BUSS MAST HAVE LEFT TO EARLY SO HURRR UP NICCA CATCH UP JOEY IS DRIVEIN A LIL TO FAST THERE


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 15 2007, 08:16 AM~8559282
> *ITS TO EARLY TO BE  THINKING  OF  GUYS  IN THE SHOWER  YOU LIL ****
> *


well i do have a thing for midget


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 14 2007, 11:41 PM~8557953
> *ROAD TRIP 4 THE GAYSTARS
> 
> 
> ...


DUMB ASS YOU DONT KNOW HOW TO COUNT THERES ONLY THREE UN THE PICTURE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 15 2007, 09:22 AM~8559353
> *well i do have a thing for midget
> *


STICK IT IN UR ASS MAYBE IT WILL MAKE YOU SEE BETTER AND LOOSE UR BI FOCALS :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

UMPA LUMPA THEY LET YOU IN THE LIBRARY TO USE THE COMP THIS EARLY


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Aug 15 2007, 08:10 AM~8559243
> *god dam its to ealy for this shit  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 15 2007, 08:24 AM~8559365
> *UMPA  LUMPA  THEY LET  YOU IN  THE LIBRARY  TO USE  THE COMP  THIS EARLY
> *


YES YOURE SITTING IN FRONT OF ME


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

45 pages and not 1 hopp set up yet???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@Aug 15 2007, 08:53 AM~8559571
> *45 pages and not 1 hopp set up yet????  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


in one day :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 14 2007, 11:11 PM~8557297
> *fuck you and fuck maniacos bitch and aint no one spit in my face you fuckn leva and handle it you fuckin bitch internet bitch. making shit up fuckin *** bitch fuck your life hating ass bitch
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: HEY HOMIE THIS SHIT AINT RIGHT DONT BE TRYING TO BRING MY CLUB INTO YOUR PERSONAL BULLSHIT!! IF YOU WANT TO SETTLE UP WITH JOKER THATS COOL BUT DONT GO BARKING UP THE WRONG TREE :angry: :angry: IF IT IS A MANIACO THING WELL LET ME KNOW!!!


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

All i know is that the ALLSTARS arnt just played in LA.

DREAM TEAM hittn differant states. :biggrin: 



All stars :buttkick: Dream Team


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Aug 15 2007, 09:28 AM~8559841
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: HEY HOMIE THIS SHIT AINT RIGHT DONT BE TRYING TO BRING MY CLUB INTO YOUR PERSONAL BULLSHIT!! IF YOU WANT TO SETTLE UP WITH JOKER THATS COOL BUT DONT GO BARKING UP THE WRONG TREE :angry:  :angry: IF IT IS A MANIACO THING WELL LET ME KNOW!!!
> *


SPENCA I FUCKED UP IT AINT WITH YOUR CLUB ITS WITH THAT HATER IN YOUR CLUB JOKER SO IM TAKING THAT SHIT BACK ABOUT THE MANIACOS.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 15 2007, 09:44 AM~8559953
> *All i know is that the ALLSTARS arnt just played in LA.
> 
> DREAM TEAM hittn differant states. :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 15 2007, 07:23 AM~8559356
> *DUMB ASS YOU DONT KNOW HOW TO COUNT THERES ONLY THREE UN THE PICTURE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Aug 15 2007, 08:44 AM~8559953
> *All i know is that the ALLSTARS arnt just played in LA.
> 
> DREAM TEAM hittn differant states. :biggrin:
> ...


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

2 much barking up in here............somebody need to do something all ready........going on 46 pgs of bullshit.......... :uh: :uh:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 10:36 PM~8557539
> *4 WHAT I WILL FUCK YOU AND HIM UP WHATS UP LETS DO THIS YOU AND JOKER AT THE SAME TIME  :0
> *


 :angry: :nono: THEN YOU WOKE UP.... :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 15 2007, 09:55 AM~8560044
> *2 much barking up in here............somebody need to do something all ready........going on 46 pgs of bullshit.......... :uh:  :uh:
> *


FUCK IT... LETS HOP MUFASA.... :biggrin: WHATS UP HOMIE........


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 15 2007, 10:55 AM~8560044
> *2 much barking up in here............somebody need to do something all ready........going on 46 pgs of bullshit.......... :uh:  :uh:
> *


YA YOUR RIGHT !!! BUT IMSTILL HERE AND WAITING FOR ANY SINGLE PUMP TO PULL UP


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Aug 15 2007, 10:02 AM~8560092
> *FUCK IT... LETS HOP MUFASA.... :biggrin:  WHATS UP HOMIE........
> *


LOL.....SUP DOGGIE...........HOW U BEEN??


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Aug 15 2007, 10:04 AM~8560105
> *:0
> YA YOUR RIGHT !!! BUT IMSTILL HERE AND WAITING FOR ANY SINGLE PUMP TO PULL UP
> *


YOUR SHIT DID GOOD THE OTHER NIGHT AT KOOL AIDS


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

SUP HAPPY :wave: :wave:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 15 2007, 10:14 AM~8560177
> *LOL.....SUP DOGGIE...........HOW U BEEN??
> *


COOL HOMIE ARE YOU GOING TO POMONA THIS WEEKEND????


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Aug 15 2007, 10:26 AM~8560274
> *COOL HOMIE ARE YOU GOING TO POMONA THIS WEEKEND????
> *


NAH.......BAPTIZING MY RUGRAT THIS SUNDAY....... :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 15 2007, 11:15 AM~8560182
> *YOUR SHIT DID GOOD THE OTHER NIGHT AT KOOL AIDS
> *


IT DID AIGHT :thumbsup: 
WHATS UP DEL TORO :wave: :wave:


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 10:36 PM~8557539
> *4 WHAT I WILL FUCK YOU AND HIM UP WHATS UP LETS DO THIS YOU AND JOKER AT THE SAME TIME  :0
> *


wow


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old man lets hop_@Aug 14 2007, 11:13 PM~8557782
> *
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


old man you laughing but you got broken off by pinky


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 14 2007, 11:00 PM~8557706
> *:uh:  TOO MANY FIGHTING WORDS NOW.EVERBODY SAY IT WITH ME 3 TIME(OOOOOOOSSSSSSSAAAAAA,OOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSAAAAAAAA,OOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSAAAAAAA)AND AT THE SAME TIME RUB YOUR SELF BEHIND YOUR EARS.IT WILL CALM YOU DOWN.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 15 2007, 07:28 AM~8558994
> *gots to shave my head again so i could look like cholo
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 15 2007, 07:46 AM~8559092
> *JOHNIE GOTS TO PUT HIM ON CHECK INSTEAD OF BACKING HIM UP
> *


aint nobody putting me in check beaver


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 15 2007, 07:48 AM~8559116
> *YOU SHOULD BE TEAM PARADISE M&M TEAM HOW CUTE
> *


team m&m sounds better than team gaystars


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Aug 15 2007, 09:28 AM~8559841
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: HEY HOMIE THIS SHIT AINT RIGHT DONT BE TRYING TO BRING MY CLUB INTO YOUR PERSONAL BULLSHIT!! IF YOU WANT TO SETTLE UP WITH JOKER THATS COOL BUT DONT GO BARKING UP THE WRONG TREE :angry:  :angry: IF IT IS A MANIACO THING WELL LET ME KNOW!!!
> *


it was a 1 on 1 thing but this lil bitch made it a maniaco thing


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 15 2007, 11:33 AM~8560760
> *it was a 1 on 1 thing but this lil bitch made it a maniaco thing
> *


THATS CUZ THIS BIG BITCH CANT DO IT ON IS OWN..


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 15 2007, 09:45 AM~8559961
> *SPENCA I FUCKED UP IT AINT WITH YOUR CLUB ITS WITH THAT HATER IN YOUR CLUB JOKER SO IM TAKING THAT SHIT BACK ABOUT THE MANIACOS.
> *


thats right bitch brake yo shit down you said what you said now keep your words bitch dont suck them up now you sound like a bitch talking about im sorry i take that back 2 late now you dis my club i hope you dis my club in my face not on the internet fucking internet warrior


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 15 2007, 09:16 AM~8560191
> *SUP HAPPY :wave:  :wave:
> *


was going on !!! :biggrin:


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 15 2007, 11:36 AM~8560781
> *THATS CUZ THIS BIG BITCH CANT DO IT ON IS OWN..
> *


best believe i can handle my own shit i dont need any back up


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 15 2007, 10:36 AM~8560781
> *THATS CUZ THIS BIG BITCH CANT DO IT ON IS OWN..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 15 2007, 10:23 AM~8560674
> *team m&m sounds better than  team gaystars
> *


 :nono: :nono: :loco: :loco: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 15 2007, 11:38 AM~8560804
> *thats right bitch brake yo shit down  you said what you said now keep your words bitch dont suck them up now you sound like a bitch talking about im sorry i take that back 2 late now you dis my club i hope you dis my club in my face not on the internet fucking internet warrior
> *


LOOK I DONT GOT A PROBLEM WITH YOUR CLUB I FUCKED UP CUZ YOUR CLUB DONT HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS BULLSHIT THIS BETWEEN ME AND YOU. SO TAKE IT LIKE YOU WANT IT!! ILL MAN UP AND SAY I FUCKED UP SAYING THAT SHIT. BUT FUCK YOUR BITCH ASS JOKER I HAVE A PROBLEM WITH YOU CUZ YOUR A FUCKING BITCH THAT CANT DO SHIT ON YOUR OWN AND IM A BITCH THATS FUNNY I SAID THAT SHIT TO YOU AND YOU RAN BACK AND CRYED BITCH WHY DONT YOU HANDLE ME YOURSELF. WHAT YOU SCARED TO FIGHT ME ONE ONE , OR MAYBE YOULL END UP DRIVING ON THE WRONG SIDE OF THE ROAD AGAIN TRYING TO GET AWAY BITCH IM A LIL BITCH SO HANDLE IT FUCKIN ************


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 15 2007, 10:51 AM~8560932
> *LOOK I DONT GOT A PROBLEM WITH YOUR CLUB I FUCKED UP CUZ YOUR CLUB DONT HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS BULLSHIT THIS BETWEEN ME AND YOU. SO TAKE IT LIKE YOU WANT IT!!  ILL MAN UP AND SAY I FUCKED UP SAYING THAT SHIT. BUT FUCK YOUR BITCH ASS JOKER I HAVE A PROBLEM WITH YOU CUZ YOUR A FUCKING BITCH THAT CANT DO SHIT ON YOUR OWN AND IM A BITCH THATS FUNNY I SAID THAT SHIT TO YOU AND YOU RAN BACK AND CRYED BITCH  WHY DONT YOU HANDLE ME YOURSELF. WHAT YOU SCARED TO FIGHT ME ONE ONE , OR MAYBE YOULL END UP DRIVING ON THE WRONG SIDE OF THE ROAD AGAIN TRYING TO GET AWAY BITCH IM A LIL BITCH SO HANDLE IT FUCKIN ************
> *


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Aug 15 2007, 11:06 AM~8560545
> *IT DID AIGHT :thumbsup:
> WHATS UP DEL TORO :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: not much this is like watching a lowrider video online :biggrin:


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 15 2007, 11:51 AM~8560932
> *LOOK I DONT GOT A PROBLEM WITH YOUR CLUB I FUCKED UP CUZ YOUR CLUB DONT HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS BULLSHIT THIS BETWEEN ME AND YOU. SO TAKE IT LIKE YOU WANT IT!!  ILL MAN UP AND SAY I FUCKED UP SAYING THAT SHIT. BUT FUCK YOUR BITCH ASS JOKER I HAVE A PROBLEM WITH YOU CUZ YOUR A FUCKING BITCH THAT CANT DO SHIT ON YOUR OWN AND IM A BITCH THATS FUNNY I SAID THAT SHIT TO YOU AND YOU RAN BACK AND CRYED BITCH  WHY DONT YOU HANDLE ME YOURSELF. WHAT YOU SCARED TO FIGHT ME ONE ONE , OR MAYBE YOULL END UP DRIVING ON THE WRONG SIDE OF THE ROAD AGAIN TRYING TO GET AWAY BITCH IM A LIL BITCH SO HANDLE IT FUCKIN ************
> *


YOU BITCH ASS FOOL YOU GOT PEOPLE CALLING ME SO I WONT WOOP YOUR ASS MAN UP BITCH I AINT THE ONE CRYING AND SAYING SORRY I DONT GO BACK ON MY WORDS SO IT IS WHAT IT IS FUCK YOU ACTIONS SPEAK LOUDER THAN WORDS STOP SELLIN WOLF TICKETS


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

wtf you really are a bitch, your hearing THIS FROM ME FUCK YOU, YOU A BITCH YOU AINT SHIT BUT A BITCH WHO GETS THERE CAR KICKED AND TOLD THAT WHEN THEY COME BACK THERE GONNA TAKE IT,, AND DRIVE OFF ON THE WRONG SIDE OF THE ROAD SO YOU DONT PASS THEM BITCH. FUCK WHAT YOU HEARD ILL BE THERE I AINT TELLING NO ONE SHIT ITS ON WITH YOU AND ME BITCH I WANT TO GET BEAT DOWN THE ONLY WAY IM RUNNING IS TOWARDS YOU NO ONE ELSE BITCH SO STOP YAPPING AND COME FUCK ME UP, AND WHY YOU TRYING TO GET YOUR CLUB INVOLVE YOU SCARRY ASS LEVA IM SOLO ON THIS I DONT NEED BACK UP I GOT MYSELF YOU GOT SHIT FUCKED UP SPENCA TO YOUR CLUB IT AINT THERE FAULT YOUR A BITCH THAT CANT MAN UP FUCK WHAT THEY TELL YOU IM SAYING WOOP THIS ASS ONLY ONE SELLING WOLF TICKETS IS YOUR BITCH ASS SO STOP TELLING STORYS AND HANDLE IT LAYITLOW TOUGH GUYSO DONT TRIP IMMA KICK YOUR ASS NOT YOUR CAR!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 15 2007, 08:23 AM~8559356
> *DUMB ASS YOU DONT KNOW HOW TO COUNT THERES ONLY THREE UN THE PICTURE
> *


*WELL HOW MANY MORE DO U WANT MIKE HAS ACAR ANGEL HAS A CAR JOEY HAS A CAR DID I FORGET ANYBODY*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 15 2007, 05:04 PM~8563216
> *WELL HOW MANY MORE DO U WANT MIKE HAS ACAR ANGEL HAS A CAR JOEY HAS A CAR DID I FORGET ANYBODY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: 





















:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*IM AT THE FIGHT CLUB*


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 13 2007, 10:15 PM~8547824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is tha a "M" car


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*SOMEBODY MUST BE SHITTEN IT *


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

*SUP CHAPULIN *:wave: :wave: :wave: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

* JESSE ON THE SWITCH*


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 15 2007, 06:08 PM~8563663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gabb1z_@Aug 15 2007, 07:18 PM~8563737
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hahah look at joey behind the wheel of the yellow TONTO buss :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Aug 15 2007, 05:16 PM~8563294
> *is tha a "M" car
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

am i too early ill be back :guns:


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 15 2007, 04:51 PM~8563107
> *wtf you really are a bitch, your hearing THIS FROM ME  FUCK YOU, YOU A BITCH YOU AINT SHIT BUT A BITCH WHO GETS THERE CAR KICKED AND TOLD THAT WHEN THEY COME BACK THERE GONNA TAKE IT,, AND  DRIVE OFF ON THE WRONG SIDE OF THE ROAD SO YOU DONT PASS THEM BITCH. FUCK WHAT YOU HEARD ILL BE THERE I AINT TELLING NO ONE SHIT ITS ON WITH YOU AND ME BITCH I WANT TO GET BEAT DOWN THE ONLY WAY IM RUNNING IS TOWARDS YOU NO ONE ELSE BITCH SO STOP YAPPING AND COME FUCK ME UP, AND WHY YOU TRYING TO GET YOUR CLUB INVOLVE YOU SCARRY ASS LEVA IM SOLO ON THIS I DONT NEED BACK UP I GOT MYSELF YOU GOT SHIT FUCKED UP SPENCA TO YOUR CLUB IT AINT THERE FAULT YOUR A BITCH THAT CANT MAN UP FUCK WHAT THEY TELL YOU IM SAYING  WOOP THIS ASS ONLY ONE SELLING WOLF TICKETS IS YOUR BITCH ASS SO STOP TELLING STORYS AND HANDLE IT LAYITLOW TOUGH GUYSO DONT TRIP IMMA KICK YOUR ASS NOT YOUR CAR!!!!!!!
> *


you dont even know what the fuck you saying who the fuck kicked my car ? you love 2 run your mouth i said what i had 2 say already enough said so when you see me you know what time it is


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabb1z_@Aug 15 2007, 06:18 PM~8563737
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

mister x :wave: :wave:


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

a bitch boy that car that you say is a chipper on your avatar is darrels car and you where not in the scene when i had it bot it was the hottest g body in the streets last summer


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 15 2007, 08:21 PM~8564613
> *you dont even know what the fuck you saying who the fuck kicked my car ? you love 2 run your mouth i said what i had 2 say already enough said so when you see me you know what time it  is
> *


 :buttkick: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 15 2007, 08:30 PM~8564690
> *a bitch boy that car that you say is a chipper on your avatar is darrels car and you where not in the scene when i had it bot it was the hottest g body in the streets last summer
> *


oh ya *** girl so why you dont have nuttin now oh wait its coming soon :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

:dunno: :dunno: :ugh: :ugh: NO HOP PICS I GUESS?


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Just too much violence in this topic.No more hoping for me,I'm building a dancer now, less drama.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:uh:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

:uh: SO DOES THIS MEAN YOUR GOING TO BE DANCING WITH THE STARS :uh: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 15 2007, 07:23 PM~8564638
> *mister x  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whut up :wave:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Aug 16 2007, 01:12 AM~8566252
> *:uh: SO DOES THIS MEAN YOUR GOING TO BE DANCING WITH THE STARS :uh:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin: I just hope no one with a dancer replys to me.Then we might have to fight too. CAN'T WE JUST GET ALONG?


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

DAMN HOMIE IS TRUUCHA COVERING ALL THIS!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 15 2007, 11:46 PM~8566118
> *Just too much violence in this topic.No more hoping for me,I'm building a dancer now, less drama.
> *


not really!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 16 2007, 01:15 AM~8566441
> *:biggrin: I just hope no one  with a dancer replys to me.Then we might have to fight too.    CAN'T WE JUST GET ALONG?
> *


thats it nene u pissed me off , now we gotta fight! ................. :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 505 Majestics_@Aug 15 2007, 08:53 AM~8559571
> *45 pages and not 1 hopp set up yet????  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats what the dream team does talk and argue and no hops


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Aug 15 2007, 11:38 AM~8560804
> *thats right bitch brake yo shit down  you said what you said now keep your words bitch dont suck them up now you sound like a bitch talking about im sorry i take that back 2 late now you dis my club i hope you dis my club in my face not on the internet fucking internet warrior
> *


 NO MAMES WEY ITS JUST A MIND GAME LIKE YOU TOLD ME THAT SOUNDS PERSONAL WITH THE HOMIE ANGEL BUT KEEP IT OUT OF THE PAGE IT WONT GET PEOPLE FUCKED UP


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 15 2007, 06:08 PM~8563663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU STUPID CAUSE I DONT HIT THE SWITCH


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 16 2007, 02:15 AM~8566441
> *:biggrin: I just hope no one  with a dancer replys to me.Then we might have to fight too.    CAN'T WE JUST GET ALONG?
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: UHHH NO!!!! FUCK IT LETS ALL JUST GET DOWN AND REALLY FUCK THIS PLACE UP!!!!! J/K MAN INCREASE THE PEACE!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 15 2007, 10:46 PM~8566118
> *Just too much violence in this topic.No more hoping for me,I'm building a dancer now, less drama.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Low Motion (Mar 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

All These Pages And STILL NO HOP. Thats Sayin Something Rite there????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gabb1z_@Aug 16 2007, 02:15 PM~8570101
> *All These Pages And STILL NO HOP. Thats Sayin Something Rite there????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


YA OR YOU CAN PULL UP AND THERE WILL BE A HOP :0


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 16 2007, 12:46 AM~8566118
> *Just too much violence in this topic.No more hoping for me,I'm building a dancer now, less drama.
> *


me too







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gabb1z_@Aug 16 2007, 01:15 PM~8570101
> *All These Pages And STILL NO HOP. Thats Sayin Something Rite there????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 16 2007, 04:54 AM~8566722
> *thats it nene u pissed me off , now we gotta fight! ................. :biggrin:
> *


Ohhh its on.Meet me in Gorman like aroud 9pm after traffic. Lol what's up fool.


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 16 2007, 03:40 PM~8570987
> *Ohhh its on.Meet me in Gorman like aroud 9pm after traffic.    Lol what's up fool.
> *


 :around: :around: :around: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 16 2007, 04:02 PM~8571128
> *:around:  :around:  :around:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


fuk the shit talking lets hop this sunday in pomona gangs to grace car show and hop . wuz up chivos 4 lyfe its me lil meme c u this sunday. :werd:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 14 2007, 07:16 PM~8555374
> *YOU SHOULD BE TEAM GO FIGHT  :0
> *


 THAT SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA... MUNOZ BEAT DOWNS COMING TO A HOOD NEAR YOU!!! 
:biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 16 2007, 08:17 AM~8567616
> *thats what the dream team does talk and argue and no hops
> *


*NOBODY HAS 2 ARGUE WITH YOU TATTO IF YOU GUYS REALLY WANT TO HOP THE DREAM TEAM THEY WILL BE AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW IN SAN MATEO NEXT WEEKEND!!!!!FORGAT YOU GUYS CANT GO BECAUSE YOU GOT TO HAVE A BUMPER *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 16 2007, 04:37 PM~8571653
> *your not the dream team so stop sucking dick :thumbsdown: and what is this shit ? forgat you guys cant go*


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Aug 16 2007, 04:13 PM~8571524
> *THAT SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA...  MUNOZ BEAT DOWNS COMING TO A HOOD NEAR YOU!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Aug 16 2007, 12:31 PM~8570209
> *YA OR YOU CAN PULL UP AND THERE WILL BE A HOP :0
> *


 :0


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 15 2007, 04:04 PM~8563216
> *fucking cheerleader *


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Sup D good seeing u in vegas homie :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Aug 16 2007, 04:45 PM~8571355
> *fuk the shit talking lets hop this sunday in pomona gangs to grace car show and hop  .  wuz up chivos 4 lyfe its me lil meme  c u this sunday. :werd:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 16 2007, 06:31 PM~8572009
> *fucking cheerleader
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

so whos coming to san mateo? I got a 64 dbl if anyone comes up


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

Looking good himbone


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Aug 16 2007, 08:39 PM~8572387
> *Looking good himbone
> *


x2


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 16 2007, 05:54 PM~8572104
> *so whos coming to san mateo? I got a 64 dbl if anyone comes up
> 
> 
> ...


75" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 16 2007, 08:07 PM~8572596
> *75"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


if you think so come on up and find out :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

here it was at 75 hope you can see a difference


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 16 2007, 06:54 PM~8572104
> *so whos coming to san mateo? I got a 64 dbl if anyone comes up
> 
> 
> ...



*WOW!!!!!! THAT'S KING OF THE STREET NOR CAL FOR YA. :thumbsup: *


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 16 2007, 07:20 PM~8572713
> *here it was at 75 hope you can see a difference
> 
> 
> ...


ok 90" stuck :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 16 2007, 07:15 PM~8572671
> *if you think so come on up and find out :biggrin:
> *


watch what you ask 4 :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 16 2007, 08:38 PM~8572895
> *because this crasy ass chipper will!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 16 2007, 07:24 PM~8572753
> *WOW!!!!!! THAT'S KING OF THE STREET NOR CAL FOR YA. :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 16 2007, 10:19 PM~8573626
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 16 2007, 10:19 PM~8573626
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 16 2007, 06:31 PM~8572009
> *SUCK BALLS*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 16 2007, 06:27 PM~8571984
> *JUST SLAP ON A BUMPER AND QUALIFY THAT SHIT PIECE HOPPER*


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Aug 16 2007, 08:36 PM~8572875
> *YOU GOT NERVE TALKING SHIT ABOUT SOMEBODY GETTING STUCK YOUR THE FUCKEN MASTER AT THAT :0 :0 :0*


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 17 2007, 12:54 AM~8574546
> *JUST SLAP ON A BUMPER AND QUALIFY THAT SHIT PIECE HOPPER
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco: :loco: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 17 2007, 12:58 AM~8574558
> *YOU GOT NERVE TALKING SHIT ABOUT SOMEBODY GETTING STUCK YOUR THE FUCKEN MASTER AT THAT :0  :0  :0
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: :werd: :werd: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Aug 16 2007, 05:37 PM~8571653
> *NOBODY HAS 2 ARGUE WITH YOU TATTO IF YOU GUYS REALLY WANT TO HOP THE DREAM TEAM THEY WILL BE AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW IN SAN MATEO NEXT WEEKEND!!!!!FORGAT YOU GUYS CANT GO BECAUSE YOU GOT TO HAVE A BUMPER :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


shut up big toy you aint even from the dream team you just a cheerleader you dont got a car


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 17 2007, 09:07 AM~8576182
> *shut up big toy you aint even from the dream team you just a cheerleader you dont got a car
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

:machinegun: :roflmao: :biggrin: :0 :angry: :twak:   :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :dunno: :wave: :buttkick: :rofl: :nono:  :tongue: hno: SORRY DIDNT KNOW WHAT TO POST I JUST WANTED TO BE INCLUDED!!!!!!I FEEL SO LEFT OUT


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 16 2007, 07:15 PM~8572671
> *if you think so come on up and find out :biggrin:
> *


Black Magic Doin It Big :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Aug 17 2007, 11:30 AM~8577107
> *Black Magic Doin It Big :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Aug 16 2007, 12:31 PM~8570209
> *YA OR YOU CAN PULL UP AND THERE WILL BE A HOP :0
> *


Why Dont you Stop Hopping My Leg!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gabb1z_@Aug 17 2007, 06:07 PM~8579424
> *Why Dont you Stop Hopping My Leg!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


OK??  WHAT DOES THIS MEAN??
DO YOU HAVE A PROSTHETIC LEG?IF YOU DO IM SORRY BUT PULL UP ANYWAYS SO WE CAN HOP :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Aug 17 2007, 11:30 AM~8577107
> *Black Magic Doin It Big :thumbsup:
> *


with real chevys, not no starter hopper junkyard war g bodies


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 15 2007, 07:31 AM~8559019
> *iI THOUGHT IT WAS THE TEAM THAT RUNS WHEN THERES A FIGHT
> *


SOMEBODY BETTER DO THERE HOME WORK ABOUT WHO BE RUNNING?
ASK THAT BITCH ASS T.J WHO RAN LIKE A BITCH? DONT BE SELLING WOLF TICKETS ABOUT TEAM MUNOZ WHEN YOU DONT KNOW? ASK ANGEL...


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Aug 17 2007, 04:25 PM~8579565
> *OK??  WHAT DOES THIS MEAN??
> DO YOU HAVE A PROSTHETIC LEG?IF YOU DO IM SORRY BUT PULL UP ANYWAYS SO WE CAN HOP :biggrin:
> *


Ok? Does it look Like im A Hopper. Does it say somewhere that im A Hopper or does my car look like A hopper. Let me put two Fat Chicks in the Trunk of my O.G. Thunderbird, I might get A few inches that way. :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gabb1z_@Aug 17 2007, 07:48 PM~8580091
> *Ok? Does it look Like im A Hopper. Does it say somewhere that im A Hopper or does my car look like A hopper. Let me put two Fat Chicks in the Trunk of my O.G. Thunderbird, I might get A few inches that way.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gabb1z_@Aug 17 2007, 07:48 PM~8580091
> *Ok? Does it look Like im A Hopper. Does it say somewhere that im A Hopper or does my car look like A hopper. Let me put two Fat Chicks in the Trunk of my O.G. Thunderbird, I might get A few inches that way.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: THUNDERBIRD :roflmao: :roflmao: THIS IS A HOPPING THREAD EITHER PULL UP OR SHUT UP!!!!!! J/K HOMIE DO YOUR THING :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Aug 17 2007, 05:57 PM~8580150
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: THUNDERBIRD :roflmao:  :roflmao: THIS IS A HOPPING THREAD EITHER PULL UP OR SHUT UP!!!!!! J/K HOMIE DO YOUR THING :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: So Why isnt anyone Hopping then. "I Want Sum Action Tonite" La Bamba Movie. :biggrin: One Day I Wish to Have A Hopper like tha Big Boys for now Lay n Play.


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gabb1z_@Aug 17 2007, 08:03 PM~8580180
> *:biggrin: So Why isnt anyone Hopping then. "I Want Sum Action Tonite" La Bamba Movie. :biggrin:    One Day I Wish to Have A Hopper like tha Big Boys for now Lay n Play.
> *


I HEAR YOU HOMIE BUT NO ONE HERE WANTS TO PULL UP


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Aug 17 2007, 05:00 PM~8579749
> *with real chevys, not no starter hopper junkyard war g bodies
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Aug 17 2007, 07:04 PM~8580192
> *I HEAR YOU HOMIE BUT NO ONE HERE WANTS TO PULL UP
> *


pinky id pull up but i dont got a single only a double double :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :wave: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :werd:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Aug 17 2007, 06:20 PM~8579902
> *SOMEBODY BETTER DO THERE HOME WORK ABOUT WHO BE RUNNING?
> ASK THAT BITCH ASS T.J WHO RAN LIKE A BITCH? DONT BE SELLING WOLF TICKETS ABOUT TEAM MUNOZ WHEN YOU DONT KNOW? ASK ANGEL...
> *


i wasnt refering to munos cause i know he started knocking out fools them other people that ran knows who they are :thumbsup:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 18 2007, 12:16 AM~8581914
> *pinky id pull up but i dont got a single only a double double :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :wave:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :werd:
> *


SO THAT MEANS YOUR SCARED OF GETTING BROKE OFF BY A SINGLE..........THAT MAKES SENCE NOW!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 









JUST FUCKING WITH YOU PRIMO :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 18 2007, 09:07 AM~8582843
> *i wasnt refering to munos cause i know he started knocking out fools them other people that ran knows who they are :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin: DON'T BE SCARING MY CUSTOMERS HOMIE!!


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 18 2007, 09:07 AM~8582843
> *i wasnt refering to munos cause i know he started knocking out fools them other people that ran knows who they are :thumbsup:
> *


ALRIGHT JUST MAKING SURE!!! DONT WANT NO WRONG RUMORS BEING SPREAD AROUND... 
  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Aug 18 2007, 05:01 PM~8584893
> *ALRIGHT JUST MAKING SURE!!! DONT WANT NO WRONG RUMORS BEING SPREAD AROUND...
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP.....DICKY DOOOO.... :biggrin: YOU KNOW WHO THIS IS RIGHT???? :biggrin:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Aug 18 2007, 05:07 PM~8584910
> *WHAT UP.....DICKY DOOOO.... :biggrin:  YOU KNOW WHO THIS IS RIGHT???? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: CHA-CHA-CHA-CHIA WHATS UP CHIA PET? HOWS MY LITTLE PRINCESS DOING? MY LITTLE SHOP WHORE BEING A GOOD GIRL? :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

MAN THIS TOPIC ALREADY DIED OUT????


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## Bims805 (Aug 25, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:  :cheesy:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

dead


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Sep 8 2007, 04:32 PM~8747201
> *dead
> *


whay up angel boy
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Sep 8 2007, 06:11 PM~8747684
> *whay up angel boy
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


thats not me???


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Sep 8 2007, 06:12 PM~8747694
> *thats not me???
> *


i ment whats up fool when u coming down again


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Sep 8 2007, 06:14 PM~8747707
> *i ment whats up fool when u coming down again
> *


   :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :ugh: :ugh: hno: :rofl:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

when you coming down ? il bring the tool bag j/k


----------

